# *The Inaugural CHB 2012 Nations Cup* Winners are....



## Mandanda

Well it looks like CHB is gonna be home from now on so i might as well get this show crack-a-lacking.

*The CHB Nations Cup*

_Teams:_

England 
Ireland
Scotland
Wales 
Europe 
Mexico

Each Team will have a squad (maximum 12) 
Each Side will have a Captain & Vice Captain

Each week i will select fights from around the world for each team to correctly pick winners with bonus points for correct outcomes. Captains will select a poster in there side for each fight to predict winner/outcome. Posters can only play in one fight per week.

Now this is where it gets good...

*Challenges:*
*15 points for a win
10 points bonus for correct outcome (TKO/UD/SD)
Losing side loses 8 points*

If it's a team challenge: Team with most outcomes correct will win. If going for a stoppage state a round as well, nearest round to stoppage wins in that match.

If you choose to duck a challenge you may face vile taunts from other sides. Captains will be under intense pressure! :happy

There will also be Captain Choice Challenges where Captains can earn extra points.

League runs to 22nd December this year.

Line Ups:
*England* 
_Captain:JimBowen_
_VC:Brummy Lad_
Bill
Dan684
diagnosismurder
slip&counter *Paternity Leave*
Spearmint Rhino
Will
BoxingAnalyst 
Icemax
IB
Bajingo
brown bomber

*Ireland*
_Captain_: *Jpab*
_VC:Teeto_ 
ImElvis666
Vano'plastic'Irons
Wiirdo
tonymush
TommyV
Lunny 
SOK
LHL 
LancsTerrible
Wallet

*Scotland*
_Captain:Markyboy86_
_VC:_
EcosseBox
The Batkilt
TheUzi 
theuppercut
perspicacity
GPater11093
RichardGough
HH
dftaylor
mckay_89
HMSTemple

*Wales *
_Captain:*Bryn*_
_VC:*SimonTemplar*_
Roe
Fleaman
Grant
GazOc
JOSEY WALES
WelshDevilRob
BoxedEars
TFFP
Chatty

*Europe *
_Captain:*Bajingo*_
_VCrMo_
kosaros
SouthpawSlayer *retired*
nahkis
ellaineo
12downfor10
Fitzgerald90
pirao666 
SJS19
Bad Boyz

*Mexico *
_Captain:*LP 1985*_
_VC:*SportsLeader* _
Rooq
Ishy
Tommy o c
Wrimc
Noonan 
Scotty321
JFT96
dkos

*Points System*
*Picking Winner: 3pts
Correct Outcome(KO/TKO/PTS):6pts
Winning Challenge Bout:15pts
Correct Challenge Outcome:10 bonus pts
Losing Challenge Bout: -8pts
*8

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 40)* *Winners: Scotland*
*Scotland*:2198pts
*Mexico*:2193pts
*Wales*:1804pts
*All-Ireland*: 1770pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded

Matchday 29 Fixtures:

*Thursday*

*Friday* 
Adonis Stevenson SC Don George 

Saturday
*Saturday*

*Sunday* *Saturday Deadline*

Deadline: 7pm Each day of fights.

*Scotland*[/B]

*Ireland*

*Mexico*

*Wales*

:good Good [/B]Luck


----------



## Lunny

:happy:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Noonaldinho

Looks familiar :think


----------



## Mandanda

Seeing as the Euro's are starting this week and challenges haven't been in play i'm going to liven things up a bit. 

For next 3 weeks teams will meet in fixtures. 

This weeks fixtures are:

Wales vs Mexico
Ireland vs Europe 
Scotland vs England. 

Relatively simple stuff, As normal your team members pick one fight each and pick a winner and outcome (pts/stoppage/draw). Teams with the most points then there opponent win a extra 20 points to there total in table. If a draw then no extra points will be added to total. 

You will play 3 matches then the top 2 teams at end of the group stage so to speak will meet in a final which will have a 40 point bonus up for grabs. 

This isn't a separate league but a chance for teams to boost points in Nations Cup and help fire it up once again.


----------



## Mandanda

Why so serious? :lol:.


----------



## SimonTemplar

I watched the Jubilee concert last night and Tom Jones was easily the best.

WAR WALES!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst




----------



## Jim Bowen

Putting us in with the Scots? Come on England!

Also has IB come over yet?


----------



## Back to Bill

Im going to actually focus this time around, I lost my way at the other place and got pushed back in the reserves, I have realised the error of my ways and am now fully fit.

War England! :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

^^^ Same here Bill, going to make more of an effort from now on.


----------



## Jim Bowen

England on a warpath :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Teeto

yay, get in! Made up this is back,


----------



## Teeto

everyone knows that in each nation, the king does fuck all and the Hand of the King is the one that really runs the show


----------



## Teeto

Make the challenge Pabuiao


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> Putting us in with the Scots? Come on England!
> 
> Also has IB come over yet?


Well today he asked if it was still running on ESB so i presume he's been told of this forum and heard or seen the nations cup is on here. I might drop it in the nations cup thread and see if rest wanna come over here. I sense a few will just stay on, i don't mind doing it on both forums till leagues finished. Just a C&P job.


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby

Get in here and show some fucking leadership. We're a sinking ship and the captain's deserted.

Make the fucking challenge Pabuiao


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'll send out fights in a couple of hours I guess. 9 fights could be difficult, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Wiirdo

Let's go mufuckas.:****

Also I hate you for putting that smiley into existence but it just works.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> Well today he asked if it was still running on ESB so i presume he's been told of this forum and heard or seen the nations cup is on here. I might drop it in the nations cup thread and see if rest wanna come over here. I sense a few will just stay on, i don't mind doing it on both forums till leagues finished. Just a C&P job.


No worries mate, I'll pm lads on bith forums until I know where people are at. I know I've seen a few on here already.


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> No worries mate, I'll pm lads on bith forums until I know where people are at. I know I've seen a few on here already.


:good Nice one Jim.


----------



## Lunny

Life sized image of @Pabby:

:****
__|__
|
/\​


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill

:rofl:rofl


----------



## SimonTemplar

Mandanda said:


> Well today he asked if it was still running on ESB so i presume he's been told of this forum and heard or seen the nations cup is on here. I might drop it in the nations cup thread and see if rest wanna come over here. I sense a few will just stay on, i don't mind doing it on both forums till leagues finished. Just a C&P job.


You probably know this, but I think in the Choi someone has had a one week ESB ban simply for mentioning this site on ESB. Ridiculous, but there it is, so namedropping this in the other thread could land you a ban.

For my part, I doubt that I will be posting much in ESB. The thrill has gone, as BB King said, so I'll be giving this place a go.

ST

(Oh, er, WAR WALES :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt!!!)


----------



## Mandanda

SimonTemplar said:


> You probably know this, but I think in the Choi someone has had a one week ESB ban simply for mentioning this site on ESB. Ridiculous, but there it is, so namedropping this in the other thread could land you a ban.
> 
> For my part, I doubt that I will be posting much in ESB. The thrill has gone, as BB King said, so I'll be giving this place a go.
> 
> ST
> 
> (Oh, er, WAR WALES :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt!!!)


You was right, Got a weeks ban :lol:..


----------



## Mandanda

If any of you are still on ESB just let IB/Rest of lads or post in ESB thread that i'm banned so either sign up here or pass through picks to be passed onto myself. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vano-irons

So have we completely fucked ESB off then?

If so, I have a question. Shall I rebel and create an Irish civil war against Pab, as I was stand captain (and a pretty shit one at that)? But it's ok, I'll pledge my allegiance to almighty Pab...for now.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> Life sized image of @Pabby:
> 
> :****
> __|__
> |
> /\​


hahahahahahahaha no wonder Pabuiao never makes the challenge when his body is like that


----------



## Batkilt

Who needs a body with hair like that though?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Mandanda said:


> You was right, Got a weeks ban :lol:..


Oops, sorry I was not quicker on the draw with the warning :lol:



Vano-irons said:


> So have we completely fucked ESB off then?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I am not posting on ESB at the moment, no - I am in a work forum, too, and I find that two fora is about my limit for regular posting, so ESB has not made the cut.


----------



## Zico

Poster formerly known as perspicacity here gents :good


----------



## Teeto

welcome


----------



## Zico

Cheers teeto, not sure wtf is going on as I've never been a choi boy but this is lookin good over here :clap:


----------



## Indigo Pab

I can't be arsed with PM's, so:

Me - Armando Torres vs Sammy Gutierrez	
@Wiirdo - Tommy Coward	vs	John Wayne Hibbert
@Teeto - Khedafi Djelkhir	vs	Franklin Teran
@Lunny - Curtis Woodhouse	vs	Dale Miles	
@tony mush - Eleider Alvarez	vs	Shawn Hawk
@Vano-irons - Navid Mansouri	vs	Nathan Graham

It's up to whoever(Vano) has an ESB account to get in touch with the other members about the other fights though.:conf

Marco Antonio Rubio	vs	Jorge Cota

Mike Jones	vs Randall Bailey

Manny Pacquiao	vs Timothy Bradley


----------



## Vano-irons

Nice one Pab. Who the hell is still on your team :lol:

I'll get on it my man


----------



## 084

Fuck This


----------



## Wiirdo

Fuck, I got a toughie. Also did you spell the title wrong?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> Nice one Pab. Who the hell is still on your team :lol:
> 
> I'll get on it my man


Oh shit - I can give @TommyV Pac-Bradley actually, less hassle for you.

Tell Lancs to get the fizzuck over here by the way. The other guys too, but mostly Lancs.


----------



## Vano-irons

Lancs has been notified


----------



## Danny

Pabby said:


> Oh shit - I can give @TommyV Pac-Bradley actually, less hassle for you.
> 
> Tell Lancs to get the fizzuck over here by the way. The other guys too, but mostly Lancs.


What's the catch here? You normally give me two 2-14 journeymen to pick between.


----------



## Indigo Pab

TommyV said:


> What's the catch here? You normally give me two 2-14 journeymen to pick between.


You usually fuck up. Have a mainstream fight instead.

:****


----------



## Chatty

I never got round to joining the other league but ill get on this one, i'll let any team snap me up, first come first served


----------



## Vano-irons

I'm sure Pab would welcome you into Team Ireland Shaun


----------



## Mandanda

Wiirdo said:


> Fuck, I got a toughie. Also did you spell the title wrong?


:lol: Yeah, type to fast for my own good...

Mod's can you edit title to spell Inaugural properly please? :lol:


----------



## Wiirdo

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Yeah, type to fast for my own good...
> 
> Mod's can you edit title to spell Inaugural properly please? :lol:


Fuck I ruined it and can't remember it.:lol: What was the title again?


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'd happily take Chatty on board for Team Ireland, the only problem is the size of the squad really. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to. And if I can move somebody out to let him in - who do I take out?


----------



## Chatty

Well Team Ireland would make sense as I have Irish blood and my surname descends from picking taties on Irish fields apparently. No worries if not though as I think I have some Swedish blood in there somewhere. Is there a team Sweden?

Well, even if not I can always go the Mick McCarthy route and pretend I'm from another country.


----------



## Mandanda

Pab your gonna need to get rid of a few mate, just looking you have 14. 12 maximum so you can ship some out, those players who do get p45's can join other sides.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> Pab your gonna need to get rid of a few mate, just looking you have 14. 12 maximum so you can ship some out, those players who do get p45's can join other sides.


Yeah I figured. Well, if he ever surfaces again I'll try my best to make some space for him, but for the moment SOK will have to go. He's not on either site as far as I'm aware so there's no point in his name taking up space. And I don't think Pathmanc has ever sent me a pick so, yeah. Urgh, I'm tempted to put Chatty in for Barlivia because I'd rather have people on CHB on the team.

I'll see how it goes. I'll take SOK and Pathmanc out and if the time comes where I have to get rid of another hopefully Chatty is available. I would put him in now but I'm not sure if it'd be all that fair on other dudes on the team who just aren't aware of this place yet. Nahmsayin'?


----------



## Mandanda

Yeah hear ya Pab, I'll leave it in your capable hands :good.


----------



## Chatty

Well I'm cool hanging around until the forum gets up and going and you all know which members have crossed over etc. Anyy team member just PM me if you have a space spare and i'll jump in there.


----------



## Mandanda

Can someone please give Chatty a home :good:lol:, He's got skills in predicting fights so be silly to miss out.


----------



## Batkilt

Has Marky joined up here? Need to send him my list of picks to chose from tonight.


----------



## Mandanda

The Batkilt said:


> Has Marky joined up here? Need to send him my list of picks to chose from tonight.


 Yeah was wondering this myself.


----------



## Wallet

The Batkilt said:


> Has Marky joined up here? Need to send him my list of picks to chose from tonight.


Signed up but hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> Fuck This


What's up, @Mexican_LP ?



Wallet said:


> Signed up but hasn't posted yet.


Do you want to take back your rightful place as Captain of Team Wales?


----------



## 084

Lost half my Team, got a few picks me but IMO should have a week or 2 break so every1 can get theirs teams together, what do u say Mand


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> Lost half my Team, got a few picks me but IMO should have a week or 2 break so every1 can get theirs teams together, what do u say Mand


I'd be with that, I've not dished out any fights yet. Wallet may have done though, but I doubt it.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Right let's see how many of team england have filtered there way through to CHB, under there Eastside names at least. Anyone using a different name will have to get in touch.

England 
Captain: JimBowen - Curtis Woodhouse vs Dale Miles

VC: @Brummy Lad - Eleider Alvarez vs Shawn Hawk

@Bill - Manny Pacquiao vs Timothy Bradley

@Dan684 - Armando Torres vs Sammy Gutierrez

@diagnosismurder - Khedafi Djelkhir vs Franklin Teran

@slip&counter - has anyone mentioned this place to slip? he's no longer in this game due to his impending fatherhood, but still, think he'd appreciate a heads up.

@Spearmint Rhino - not seen spearmint register either?

@IntentionalButt - Mike Jones vs Randall Bailey

@Will - Tommy Coward vs John Wayne Hibbert
@BoxingAnalyst - Marco Antonio Rubio	vs Jorge Cota


----------



## 084

Mandanda seems an decent chap and am sure he would understand


----------



## Back to Bill

Straight in there with my pick, Ive been thinking about this fight for weeks.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bill said:


> Straight in there with my pick, Ive been thinking about this fight for weeks.


Where've you sent it Bill mate? It's not turned up in my inbox yet pal.


----------



## Mandanda

Are you banned on ESB LP?.


----------



## Back to Bill

Jim Bowen said:


> Where've you sent it Bill mate? It's not turned up in my inbox yet pal.


Must not have sent, Ill try again mate. :good


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bill said:


> Must not have sent, Ill try again mate. :good


got it and sent it over to mand mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Jim Bowen said:


> got it and sent it over to mand mate.


Did you get my PM Jim?


----------



## Back to Bill

Jim Bowen said:


> got it and sent it over to mand mate.


:good


----------



## Jim Bowen

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Did you get my PM Jim?


yep, sent yours in with bills pal.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Are you banned on ESB LP?.


No mate, but think most think every1 has given up, i'm with Bryn with having a week break to get things sorted.

If other captains are banned and want me to send PM's over am happy to do so (if we get the week delay:yep)


----------



## Mandanda

Just do the fixtures you can mate the English lads have sent me 3 so far. The leagues still on ESB as well for lads who aren't coming over here.


----------



## tony mush

hawk ko


----------



## Mandanda

Milkman is saving the day over at ESB :happy.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Mandanda

Think I'm going to try this week using both forums, then anyone that doesn't come over might be for the chop. I'll then open up the floodgates so to speak and probably take on 2 or 3 new signings.


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> @Mandanda
> 
> Think I'm going to try this week using both forums, then anyone that doesn't come over might be for the chop. I'll then open up the floodgates so to speak and probably take on 2 or 3 new signings.


 @Jim Bowen that's best idea mate, that's what i'm hoping to do in the end anyways. I didn't expect everyone to come over right away although some seem to know were here but ain't coming over.

If you captain's ain't been in contact holla at me via PM on here or ESB with your pick. I'm at work all day tomorrow and get in around 11 so don't worry if i don't reply :good.


----------



## Batkilt

Marky has deputised me to submit the team picks this week. Gonna pinch my cousin's laptop in a bit and send them on.


----------



## Mandanda

The Batkilt said:


> Marky has deputised me to submit the team picks this week. Gonna pinch my cousin's laptop in a bit and send them on.


Nice work Team Scotland :good.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> @Jim Bowen that's best idea mate, that's what i'm hoping to do in the end anyways. I didn't expect everyone to come over right away* although some seem to know were here but ain't coming over.*
> 
> If you captain's ain't been in contact holla at me via PM on here or ESB with your pick. I'm at work all day tomorrow and get in around 11 so don't worry if i don't reply :good.


That's my worry, especially over IB, who I doubt would come on here at the moment for fear of being banned over at ESB, and I really wouldn't put it past the daft bastards to actually do it. Hopefully lads like spearmint, will and diagnosis will be over in due course, they weren't our most active members anyway, but it would be nice to have the same faces in this one.


----------



## 084

Who is the Milkman, sure he comes in with some cracking 1 liners


----------



## Holmes

Mexican_LP said:


> Who is the Milkman, sure he comes in with some cracking 1 liners


HMH/Jaycaz?


----------



## Holmes

Mand I will be VC mate, IB was made captain in Bowen's absence and my ban. I have pm'd IB saying we are on both forums and to pop over, nobodies asking him to pick on or other when he can just use both. I can't see them banning IB, he's a pillar there.


----------



## ScouseLeader

LP you want me to PM you my pick on ESB or CHb? :yep


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> LP you want me to PM you my pick on ESB or CHb? :yep


I'm easy mate, may as well do it here as won't be tuning into ESB once i have all team over here


----------



## Miguel2010

Never even read this shit before......This is just a league version of vcash then???


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Do you want to take back your rightful place as Captain of Team Wales?


Not really, mate.

The Team Wales I left was at the top of the table. They're all yours.


----------



## Mandanda

Miguel2010 said:


> Never even read this shit before......This is just a league version of vcash then???


Nah bro, basically there's 6 teams that have a maximum of 12 team members. There's around 8-9 fighters per week and there's team captains like LP is Mexican captain and he then picks a player each to pick a fight. So if you was on his team he may say 'Mig's your fight to predict is Pacquiao vs Bradley'. You send him your decision and he sends it on to me and i put it down.

The rules are on OP, There's challenges that happened a lot early doors on ESB but recently no ones wanted to challenge another team on picks. It's all banter really and just starting rivalries etc :lol:.


----------



## Mandanda

Just a bump before i go to work, get picks for these fights before 7 tonight :good. Off for a slave shift..






Friday
Tommy Coward	vs	John Wayne Hibbert

Khedafi Djelkhir	vs	Franklin Teran

Curtis Woodhouse	vs	Dale Miles

Eleider Alvarez	vs	Shawn Hawk

Navid Mansouri	vs	Nathan Graham


----------



## Michael

Lads are any of you looking for a new team mate since Team Ireland never left my place open? :bart


----------



## Lunny




----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Lads are any of you looking for a new team mate since Team Ireland never left my place open? :bart


You couldn't have joined a day earlier, could you? What a dick you are. Okay apologies on behalf of the team once again Mand but I'll take Barlivia out and put this gimp in for him.

Pick a fight by the way, any fight except for Woodhouse-Miles, which is the only one anybody has gotten back to me on.


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> You couldn't have joined a day earlier, could you? What a dick you are. Okay apologies on behalf of the team once again Mand but I'll take Barlivia out and put this gimp in for him.
> 
> Pick a fight by the way, any fight except for Woodhouse-Miles, which is the only one anybody has gotten back to me on.


:lol: its cool mate, dont want to be taking another fellas place if hes already joined the team!

Jesus we've really gone to shit havent we, bottom of the league! Pab tell it to me straight, who's been fucking up:twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: its cool mate, dont want to be taking another fellas place if hes already joined the team!
> 
> Jesus we've really gone to shit havent we, bottom of the league! Pab tell it to me straight, who's been fucking up:twisted


Nah, you kind of have to take his place. Seeing as I'm not on ESB anymore I need as much of the team on here as possible.

Pretty much everybody except for myself and Lunny have been fucking up, considering they aren't sending me any picks.:lol:


----------



## Tommy O C

lp I sent you my pick on esb, cant be arsed sending again here


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Nah, you kind of have to take his place. Seeing as I'm not on ESB anymore I need as much of the team on here as possible.
> 
> Pretty much everybody except for myself and Lunny have been fucking up, considering they aren't sending me any picks.:lol:


Alright cool, its good to be back:good

Whats the available fights for this week so?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Alright cool, its good to be back:good
> 
> Whats the available fights for this week so?


Any of the below.:good

Tommy Coward	vs	John Wayne Hibbert

Khedafi Djelkhir	vs	Franklin Teran

Eleider Alvarez	vs	Shawn Hawk

Navid Mansouri	vs	Nathan Graham

Saturday
Marco Antonio Rubio	vs	Jorge Cota

Armando Torres vs Sammy Gutierrez

Mike Jones	vs Randall Bailey

Manny Pacquiao	vs Timothy Bradley


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Any of the below.:good
> 
> Tommy Coward	vs	John Wayne Hibbert
> 
> Khedafi Djelkhir	vs	Franklin Teran
> 
> Eleider Alvarez	vs	Shawn Hawk
> 
> Navid Mansouri	vs	Nathan Graham
> 
> Saturday
> Marco Antonio Rubio	vs	Jorge Cota
> 
> Armando Torres vs Sammy Gutierrez
> 
> Mike Jones	vs Randall Bailey
> 
> Manny Pacquiao	vs Timothy Bradley


 Alright, ill take the Jones vs Bailey fight, ive got Mike Jones via TKO


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Alright, ill take the Jones vs Bailey fight, ive got Mike Jones via TKO


Thank you my good man.
@Wiirdo @Teeto @tony mush @Vano-irons @TommyV - Follow suit you whenever you're ready laaaa.


----------



## IntentionalButt

Hey lads, Team England & rivals,

I've given Jim my picks for this week, but have to level with you. If the Cup is going to be sprawling across two forums (or shifting entirely to this one) I'm going to have to resign as England's captain & withdraw from membership of the team. I've got a wee Buttling ready to hatch next month, so my time is going to be spread thin as it is...and regular mind paid to two forums on a weekly basis? Bugger that. Hell, even one forum might be dodgy. I'd been considering recusing myself even before you all jumped over here. Don't want to become a liability, so it's best I make this my last week of participation.

Cheers, been fun.


----------



## Miguel2010

Mandanda said:


> Nah bro, basically there's 6 teams that have a maximum of 12 team members. There's around 8-9 fighters per week and there's team captains like LP is Mexican captain and he then picks a player each to pick a fight. So if you was on his team he may say 'Mig's your fight to predict is Pacquiao vs Bradley'. You send him your decision and he sends it on to me and i put it down.
> 
> The rules are on OP, There's challenges that happened a lot early doors on ESB but recently no ones wanted to challenge another team on picks. It's all banter really and just starting rivalries etc :lol:.


Ahh, cheers kid.....Well I'll have a daft pick here and there if needed???....Supersub!

Team England BTW


----------



## tony mush

i told u hawk ko already


----------



## Indigo Pab

Oh, sorry babe.


----------



## 084

my picks were sent @ 6

Cheers Tommy:good


----------



## Indigo Pab

I fucking forgot to send them in.:lol:atsch


----------



## 084

send them now, he might be ok with it, or he might not be


----------



## Michael

You dozy bollocks pab:yep


----------



## Lunny

oh god

what have you done pabbers?


----------



## Jim Bowen

IntentionalButt said:


> Hey lads, Team England & rivals,
> 
> I've given Jim my picks for this week, but have to level with you. If the Cup is going to be sprawling across two forums (or shifting entirely to this one) I'm going to have to resign as England's captain & withdraw from membership of the team. I've got a wee Buttling ready to hatch next month, so my time is going to be spread thin as it is...and regular mind paid to two forums on a weekly basis? Bugger that. Hell, even one forum might be dodgy. I'd been considering recusing myself even before you all jumped over here. Don't want to become a liability, so it's best I make this my last week of participation.
> 
> Cheers, been fun.


All the best with the little'un IB, your spot will stay open to you should you choose to return pal.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Pabby said:


> I fucking forgot to send them in.:lol:atsch


Mands at work til late mate, you might get away with it.


----------



## Jim Bowen

_Relatively simple stuff, As normal your team members pick one fight each and pick a winner and outcome (pts/stoppage/draw). Teams with the most points then there opponent win a extra 20 points to there total in table. If a draw then no extra points will be added to total.

You will play 3 matches then the top 2 teams at end of the group stage so to speak will meet in a final which will have a 40 point bonus up for grabs.

This isn't a separate league but a chance for teams to boost points in Nations Cup and help fire it up once again_

Is this going to happen Mand?


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> _Relatively simple stuff, As normal your team members pick one fight each and pick a winner and outcome (pts/stoppage/draw). Teams with the most points then there opponent win a extra 20 points to there total in table. If a draw then no extra points will be added to total.
> 
> You will play 3 matches then the top 2 teams at end of the group stage so to speak will meet in a final which will have a 40 point bonus up for grabs.
> 
> This isn't a separate league but a chance for teams to boost points in Nations Cup and help fire it up once again_
> 
> Is this going to happen Mand?


Yep it's happening mate, Some teams likes Wales and Ireland are coming with that nonchalant swagger :lol:.


----------



## Lunny

I hope Pabby's picks weren't allowed as I got 0 points and don't want that shit on my record.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Not really, mate.
> 
> The Team Wales I left was at the top of the table. They're all yours.


:-( You scumbag.

@Mandanda - Please remove @Wallet from VC and place the great and respected @SimonTemplar in his place, that's if Simon is willing to step up to the plate.


----------



## Rooq

Attention Team Mexico...i'll be away Monday to Friday so wont be able to pick next week. Cheers.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Teeto @LancsTerrible @LHL

First come first serve on whoever wants to pick Marco Antonio Rubio vs Jorge Cota.


----------



## Teeto

rubio
@Pabby


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> rubio
> @Pabby


Decision or stoppage, horse?


----------



## Batkilt

Mand, please tell me you got my PM on Thursday? Was too preoccupied on getting rat-arsed last night to make sure you'd definitely got Team Scotland's picks. Can't afford to have fucked this up - Marky doesn't live far from me. Don't want to piss him off....


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby fuck no, I meant to say Cota, sorry lad, Cota by stoppage


----------



## 084

That fight is happening at the end of the month


----------



## Mandanda

@The Batkilt I got them bro don't worry :lol: :good.


----------



## Barlivia

Thanks @Pabby just read the thread :yikes It's alright though I was really just filling in for the other lads while everything was up in the air. Glad to have served my country for a while anyway :good


----------



## 084

:think


----------



## Bryn

Wales the only team to get Bradley on PTS. I'm the bowssss. :deal


----------



## 084

:twisted


----------



## Michael

Bryn said:


> Wales the only team to get Bradley on PTS. I'm the bowssss. :deal


Jammy fuckersatsch


----------



## Bryn

Sportofkings said:


> Jammy fuckersatsch


I did say that Bradley would win a close decision, doesn't get much closer than 115-113, 113-115 and 113-115.


----------



## 084

Sense this thread dying down


----------



## Mandanda

Right gonna tally the scores up and then post this weeks fixtures.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mexican_LP said:


> Sense this thread dying down


Not after I go on another cutting rampage, anyone not over from esb by tonight is gone. Is dinamita spearmint?

Its also by far and away the most prestigious competition in CHB history.


----------



## Mandanda

*Scotland*
Friday
John Wayne Hibbert via pts (theuppercut) *9pts*
Khedafi Djelkhir via TKO (mckay_89) *9pts*
Curtis Woodhouse via pts (HH) *0pts*
Eleider Alvarez via decision (EcosseBox) *9pts*
Navid Mansouri via decision (GPat) *3pts*
Marco Antonio Rubio via KO (perspicacity/Zico) 
Armando Torres via TKO (The Batkilt)	*3pts*
Mike Jones via UD (TheUzi) *0pts*
Manny Pacquiao via KO (Marky) *0pts*
33pts

*England*
pacman points - bill *0pts*
Marco Antonio Rubio TKO 7 - boxinganalyst. 
curtis woodhouse tko9 - JB. *0pts*
Djelkhir by ko diagnosis *9pts*
Jones by MD ib *0pts*
Brummy Lad - Eleider Alvarez vs Shawn Hawk Hawk Brummy Lad *0pts*
Navid Mansouri	vs	Nathan Graham Graham DEC Spearmint *0pts*
Coward UD Will *0pts*
9pts
*Ireland*
Tony Mush- Hawk KO *0pts*
Pab - Armando Torres Decision	*9pts*
SOK - Mike Jones TKO *0pts*
Tommy - Manny Pacquiao Decision *0pts*
9pts

*Mexico*
Noonan - Woodhouse PTS *0pts*
Ishy - Pacquiao PTS *0pts*
Rooq - Graham Pts *0pts*
Tommy O C - Alvarez UD *9pts*
LP - Rubio PTS??????????????????????????????????????
JFT96 - Coward TKO *0pts*
ScouseLeader - Jones UD *0pts*
Mr.Gilfoid - Gutierrez on PTS *0pts*
Wrimc - Djelkkhir PTS *3pts*
12pts

*Europe*
SJS19 - Coward PTS *0pts*
ellaineo - Djelkhir PTS *3pts*
Bad Boyz - Woodhouse TKO8 *0pts*
pirao666 - Alvarez UD *9pts*
Bajingo Mansouri UD *3pts*
12downfor10: Pacquiao UD *0pts*
nahkis: Jones UD *0pts*
15pts

*Wales*
Marco Antonio Rubio KO - SimonTemplar 
Armando Torres KO - Grant *3pts*
Mike Jones KO - Wallet *0pts*
Bradley PTS - Bryn *9pts*
12pts

*Team vs Team Challenge* Matchday 1
Wales vs Mexico 12 all a Draw!
Ireland vs Europe 9-15 Europe Win!
Scotland vs England. 33-9 Scotland Win!

Tables to follow shortly.


----------



## Lunny

Oh dear.


----------



## Michael

Fuck you Randall Bailey


----------



## Markyboy86

What a fucking mauling we handed out to England.

Who nexx??????


----------



## Mandanda

*Friday*
Massimiliano Ballisai	vs	Felix Lora
Doudou Ngumbu	vs	Nadjib Mohammedi

*Saturday*
Arash Usmanee vs	Alan Paredes
Domenico Spada	vs	Mariusz Cendrowski
Emanuele Della Rosa vs	Nasser Al Harbi
Chris van Heerden	vs	Sebastian Andres Lujan
Scott Quigg	vs	Rendall Munroe
Richard Towers vs	Gregory Tony

2nd Round
Wales vs Scotland
Europe vs Mexico
England vs Ireland


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> What a fucking mauling we handed out to England.
> 
> Who nexx??????


 :lol: As soon as i counted '9pts, 9pts' i knew it was all she wrote :lol:.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Erm, well we hadn't a stinker really didn't we.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Dinamita Are you Team Englands elusive Spearmint Rhino?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :-( You scumbag.
> 
> @Mandanda - Please remove @Wallet from VC and place the great and respected @SimonTemplar in his place, that's if Simon is willing to step up to the plate.


Hello all, apologies for disappearing for a few days - we lost internet and email at the weekend, the BT engineers only acknowledged today that it was a genuine fault rather than our own incompetence, and have swapped out a circuit board up the road, we got it back ten minutes ago... and to mark my loyalty to Team Wales, this is my first post.

Things might have moved on since this exchange, but @Bryn if you still need me then I will gladly answer the call and become VC, if you really think that I display a sufficient number of the qualifiers for such elevated rank..?

War Wales!!

ST


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Hello all, apologies for disappearing for a few days - we lost internet and email at the weekend, the BT engineers only acknowledged today that it was a genuine fault rather than our own incompetence, and have swapped out a circuit board up the road, we got it back ten minutes ago... and to mark my loyalty to Team Wales, this is my first post.
> 
> Things might have moved on since this exchange, but @Bryn if you still need me then I will gladly answer the call and become VC, if you really think that I display a sufficient number of the qualifiers for such elevated rank..?
> 
> War Wales!!
> 
> ST


I'd be honored if you would be Team Wales VC.


----------



## Jim Bowen

SimonTemplar said:


> Hello all, apologies for disappearing for a few days - we lost internet and email at the weekend, the BT engineers only acknowledged today that it was a genuine fault rather than our own incompetence, and have swapped out a circuit board up the road, we got it back ten minutes ago... and to mark my loyalty to Team Wales, this is my first post.
> 
> Things might have moved on since this exchange, but @Bryn if you still need me then I will gladly answer the call and become VC, if you really think that I display a sufficient number of the qualifiers for such elevated rank..?
> 
> War Wales!!
> 
> ST


Well seeing as you ARE Team Wales, and you make all picks, I think you're more than ready for a role of responsibility :lol:


----------



## diagnosismurder

Finally signed up! 

Any fights this week


----------



## Jim Bowen

diagnosismurder said:


> Finally signed up!
> 
> Any fights this week


easy mate, yer mands just put them up, either pick one and make a pick or i'll send them out like i usually do tomorrow or weds pal.


----------



## diagnosismurder

I'll wait to get sent one


----------



## 084

Disgraceful week from Team Mexico


----------



## Zico

Batkilt a G :smoke


----------



## Mandanda

Tell ya what last week was a landmine fixtures wise, lots of dropped points. This week looks tough as well..


----------



## Batkilt

We fucked Team England more than Danielle Lloyd.


----------



## Chatty

Seen as though none of you twats want me on your team I propose the motion that I get to start my own team. WAR team Puerto Rico, i'll be off to find some team mates as soon as this is granted permission:bart


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> Seen as though none of you twats want me on your team I propose the motion that I get to start my own team. WAR team Puerto Rico, i'll be off to find some team mates as soon as this is granted permission:bart


You're more than welcome to join Team Wales. :good


----------



## Chatty

Bryn said:


> You're more than welcome to join Team Wales. :good


Cool, that will do me, never liked Puerto rico anyway


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> Cool, that will do me, never liked Puerto rico anyway


Nice one, welcome aboard!

I'll drop you a PM now. :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'd be honored if you would be Team Wales VC.


Then I am at least equally honoured to accept.



Jim Bowen said:


> Well seeing as you ARE Team Wales, and you make all picks, I think
> you're more than ready for a role of responsibility :lol:


While I understand that other teams need to cast around for a reason behind our startling run of success earlier in this competition, I have to say that the secret is that there is no secret: Team Wales dominated early as a team, we took a poor run of form on the chin as a team, and we are currently staging a majestic fightback towards our rightful place at the top of the table as a team. Bryn is our Captain, but it is very much a case of first among equals here at Team Wales. It's a beautiful place to spend time.



The Batkilt said:


> We fucked Team England more than Danielle Lloyd.


:lol: While I hope that none of Ms Lloyd's family are on here, I have to say :lol:



chatty said:


> Cool, that will do me, never liked Puerto rico anyway


:lol: :lol: Welcome aboard, that nonchalant attitude will fit right in on Team Wales!


----------



## Jim Bowen

Fuck sake, @chatty was a weekend transfer target for England, but I've been busy at work. It appears I'll have to look elsewhere now. Is laz still a free agent? :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> Fuck sake, @chatty was a weekend transfer target for England, but I've been busy at work. It appears I'll have to look elsewhere now. Is laz still a free agent? :lol:


I've already had his pick too, he's incredible.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Jim Bowen said:


> Fuck sake, @chatty was a weekend transfer target for England, but I've been busy at work. It appears I'll have to look elsewhere now. Is laz still a free agent? :lol:


Got to stay on your toes, Team Wales are on the march!


----------



## Jim Bowen

Win some lose some. I'll be scouting around the forum for new englishmen tonight.


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> Win some lose some. I'll be scouting around the forum for new englishmen tonight.


:think


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> :think


He's welcome to join team ireland. He'd be the least camp/most irish man on the team


----------



## Chatty

Sorry Jim, first come first served and I'm a full on adopted Welshman now, i'll be rooting for Cleverly and claiming he would school Hop and Dawson on the same night from now on.


----------



## 084

@Ishy @wrimc @Tommy O C @Noonaldinho @JFT96 @ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid

did you all get your picks


----------



## ScouseLeader

Yeah gaffer.


----------



## Noonaldinho

Mexican_LP said:


> @Ishy @wrimc @Tommy O C @Noonaldinho @JFT96 @ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid
> 
> did you all get your picks


nope:conf


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> nope:conf


sent again:good


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> Sorry Jim, first come first served and I'm a full on adopted Welshman now, i'll be rooting for Cleverly and claiming he would school Hop and Dawson on the same night from now on.


:happy


----------



## JFT96

Yes mate, I'll get it to you soon


----------



## Indigo Pab

When did Scotland get so good? What kind of wizardry has caused this?

Crazy man, I remember back in the day/February when we were 3rd. Now look. Six months though, we can turn it around. Maybe.


----------



## WelshDevilRob

Back in the Wales squad. Lost our way with all the nonsense and pre-moderation at the other place. But, now we can regain our focus and piss thru this league again.


----------



## SimonTemplar

chatty said:


> Sorry Jim, first come first served and I'm a full on adopted Welshman now, i'll be rooting for Cleverly and claiming he would school Hop and Dawson on the same night from now on.


:clap:



WelshDevilRob said:


> Back in the Wales squad. Lost our way with all the nonsense and pre-moderation at the other place. But, now we can regain our focus and piss thru this league again.


:deal


----------



## diagnosismurder

Have team England fights been sent out


----------



## Jim Bowen

diagnosismurder said:


> Have team England fights been sent out


sending them out now.

also i noticed when i was at work there was a member on here with team england hq as his location, but i didnt recognise the username, any idea who it used to be? (its not dinamita, a already know thats bb/spearmint).


----------



## Bryn

WelshDevilRob said:


> Back in the Wales squad. Lost our way with all the nonsense and pre-moderation at the other place. But, now we can regain our focus and piss thru this league again.


Welcome back, Rob. Cheers for the PM too. :good


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> sending them out now.
> 
> also i noticed when i was at work there was a member on here with team england hq as his location, but i didnt recognise the username, any idea who it used to be? (its not dinamita, a already know thats bb/spearmint).


What's the posters username Jim?.

Edit: Holmes is Pad-Man, Brummylad.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> What's the posters username Jim?.
> 
> Edit: Holmes is Pad-Man, Brummylad.


Fantastic, thats the one, why's he fucking about with his name? Also thought he was a blue? Whats with the Phil Jones AV?


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> sending them out now.
> 
> also i noticed when i was at work there was a member on here with team england hq as his location, but i didnt recognise the username, any idea who it used to be? (its not dinamita, a already know thats bb/spearmint).


What a shambles. :rofl

Don't even know the members of your own team!


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> Fantastic, thats the one, why's he fucking about with his name? Also thought he was a blue? Whats with the Phil Jones AV?


I think his initial name on ESB was 'the holmes show' then bans after talking about Warren lead him to many other names. The Phil Jones avi :lol: i think Nip's a massive fan of the young england defender......


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> What a shambles. :rofl
> 
> Don't even know the members of your own team!


turns out its just pad-man/brummy lad under yet another pseudonym.


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> turns out its just pad-man/brummy lad under yet another pseudonym.


Phew.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Alright lads, its pick time again, sorry it's so late, been rushed off my feet. PM your pick as soon as you can. Appreciated.

@diagnosismurder - Doudou Ngumbu	vs	Nadjib Mohammedi

@Holmes (Brummy PadMan, whatever you're calling yourself these days)? - Arash Usmanee vs	Alan Paredes

@Dinamita - Massimiliano Ballisai	vs	Felix Lora

@Bill - Emanuele Della Rosa vs	Nasser Al Harbi

@BoxingAnalyst - Chris van Heerden	vs	Sebastian Andres Lujan

My good self - Richard Towers vs	Gregory Tony Towers TKO

Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe
Domenico Spada	vs	Mariusz Cendrowski

Will, IB, Gooners, Slip&Counter** Out for foreseeable future (not on forum/having kids)

Also appears to be recruitment time again for Team England (our member's need to stop poppin out kids and get their priorities straight) :lol:

So gonna throw a few names out, first three to respond can take up position on the team. Two fights need picking on this week and they're the two listed above without a poster next to them.

@icemax

@Sogoplayboy (unsure if you're a pseudonym for another poster and whether you're already affiliated with another team)

@Decy (see above)

@brown bomber (Jazzy, come and class up the English)

@Gary Barlow

@tomj

@Longcount

If anyone not mentioned would like to join then feel free to throw me a PM and if I don't have 3 responses then you're welcome to join.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Just PM'd you my pick Jim :good


----------



## Back to Bill

@Jim Bowen, pick sent through skipper. :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Team Scotland are just so organised, all fight picks taken care of and sent to @Mandanda.

Success breeds success and everyone wants to be involved, take heed of this you other bunch of ****** countries.


----------



## Mandanda

When will 'squeaky bum time' gonna kick in.

Remember when the Scottish lads were ESB laughing stocks, now there


----------



## Indigo Pab

You know what it is, holla at your boy.
@Wiirdo - Massimiliano Ballisai	vs	Felix Lora @Lunny - Doudou Ngumbu	vs	Nadjib Mohammedi @Vano-irons - Arash Usmanee vs	Alan Paredes @LHL - Domenico Spada	vs	Mariusz Cendrowski @TommyV - Emanuele Della Rosa vs	Nasser Al Harbi @LancsTerrible - Chris van Heerden	vs	Sebastian Andres Lujan @Teeto - Scott Quigg vs	Rendall Munroe @Sportofkings - Richard Towers vs	Gregory Tony


----------



## Teeto

sheeeeit


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> sheeeeit


I assumed you'd want that one. Do you not?


----------



## Wiirdo

Ballisai by decision.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wiirdo said:


> Ballisai by decision.


Would you mind PM'ing me that please? Otherwise it's almost certain I'll forget about it.

Actually, considering last week's fuck up I'd appreciate if somebody could let me know to actually send the picks in this time.:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Markyboy86 said:


> Team Scotland are just so organised, all fight picks taken care of and sent to @Mandanda.
> 
> Success breeds success and everyone wants to be involved, take heed of this you other bunch of ****** countries.


We on Team Wales much prefer to sit back, let you all think that you have built an advantage over us, then we strike at the 11th hour and clean up. We're in no rush, here, we know what we are doing. There's no prize for getting the picks in first, after all. We believe in consistent, patient, measured excellence.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> We on Team Wales much prefer to sit back, let you all think that you have built an advantage over us, then we strike at the 11th hour and clean up. We're in no rush, here, we know what we are doing. There's no prize for getting the picks in first, after all. We believe in consistent, patient, measured excellence.


Aye, not like your man 'Wee Mental Davey".


----------



## Teeto

@Markboy86

message from HH

'Yeah i seen he putting my name to fight predictions...i aint been around for months........but its sounds.....as long as he dosent go putting an Appleby win when he next out'

Delivered by TeetEx, first delivery is mad free of charge, after that I start to get paid.


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> @Markboy86
> 
> message from HH
> 
> 'Yeah i seen he putting my name to fight predictions...i aint been around for months........but its sounds.....as long as he dosent go putting an Appleby win when he next out'
> 
> Delivered by TeetEx, first delivery is mad free of charge, after that I start to get paid.


Looks like Marky is a wee cheating bastard then. I want action taken @Mandanda .


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> Looks like Marky is a wee cheating bastard then. I want action taken @Mandanda .


HH is a sleeper cell son


----------



## Wallet

Teeto said:


> @Markboy86
> 
> message from HH
> 
> 'Yeah i seen he putting my name to fight predictions...i aint been around for months........but its sounds.....as long as he dosent go putting an Appleby win when he next out'
> 
> Delivered by TeetEx, first delivery is mad free of charge, after that I start to get paid.


Cheating bastards.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Cheating bastards.


:deal


----------



## Markyboy86

I have no idea why HH would say such hurtful things  

Our team are top through hard work and dedication

No further comment on these slanderous accusations.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> I have no idea why HH would say such hurtful things
> 
> Our team are top through hard work and dedication
> 
> No further comment on these slanderous accusations.


*Google Translate*

Scotch



> I have no idea why HH would say such hurtful things
> 
> Our team are top through hard work and dedication
> 
> No further comment on these slanderous accusations.


English



> I'm a cheating wee bastard.


----------



## Markyboy86

Lies!!:err:err

I'm 6 ft 2.:smug


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Lies!!:err:err
> 
> I'm 6 ft 2.:smug


I want action taken, this is against the rules. @Mandanda Sort this out mate.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> I want action taken, this is against the rules. @Mandanda Sort this out mate.


I edited it just for you Bryn, a whole 4 minutes before you posted back. Our team play by the rules, HH is obviously playin yous, he is an integral part in our team and whilst not every week he makes a contribution. Next you'll be telling me that Gregg dont make picks either.

I have trust in chairman Mandanda to take care of this and take whatever action he sees fit.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Detective Teeto has made quite the find.

Shall I edit the OP now and put Scotland back to 0 points?


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Detective Teeto has made quite the find.
> 
> Shall I edit the OP now and put Scotland back to 0 points?


It's the only fair way.


----------



## Zico

It's heartening to see mediocrity pay tribute to genius here :hi:

War Scotland :ibutt


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


> Detective Teeto has made quite the find.
> 
> Shall I edit the OP now and put Scotland back to 0 points?


Yer hair mibbe be lovely but dinnae go gettin aheid o yersel now, son. You take away oor points, I'll take away yer hair.


----------



## Teeto

Markyboy86 said:


> I have no idea why HH would say such hurtful things
> 
> Our team are top through hard work and dedication
> 
> No further comment on these slanderous accusations.


he wasn't being hurtful bro,


----------



## Indigo Pab

Oh for fuck sake.atsch

Two weeks in a fucking row.............


----------



## Lunny

The Batkilt said:


> Yer hair mibbe be lovely but dinnae go gettin aheid o yersel now, son. You take away oor points, I'll take away yer hair.


Keep that shit in Hagrid Zone


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> Oh for fuck sake.atsch
> 
> Two weeks in a fucking row.............


You absolute fanny.


----------



## Batkilt

Lunny said:


> Keep that shit in Hagrid Zone


Shove yer Harry Potter references up yer arse! Harry Potter's a wee fanny.


----------



## Lunny

The Batkilt said:


> Shove yer Harry Potter references up yer arse! Harry Potter's a wee fanny.


You're on the wrong forum. This is the one you want:

http://westsideboxing.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=talk&action=display&thread=3

Also I'm disgraced that @Pabby has not only failed to make the fucking challenge, he's also failed to post any fucking picks.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> You absolute fanny.


:ughh No excuse brah, no excuse.:-(


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> :ughh No excuse brah, no excuse.:-(


:lol: Twice in a row! You need to take a long hard look in the mirror.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> :lol: Twice in a row! You need to take a long hard look in the mirror.


I don't think I should be rewarded for my mistakes, Luns.


----------



## Batkilt

Seriously? Again??


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


> I don't think I should be rewarded for my mistakes, Luns.


:lol: :thumbsup


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> I don't think I should be rewarded for my mistakes, Luns.


:lol: I knew you wasn't going to find that much of a punishment when I was writing it.


----------



## Batkilt

Make him listen to a marathon of On The Ropes as punishment.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> :lol: I knew you wasn't going to find that much of a punishment when I was writing it.


Haha I don't know how I've managed to do this. I have the picks in my inbox and everything. Two weeks in a row now I've thought ''alright, I'll check what Friday's fights are now'' and was relieved to see that I had been sent picks for said fights by the good people of the team. However, for the second week running I was like ''meh, I have a few hours to spare, I'll wait a while before I send them'' only for to then forget about it completely.

WHY HAVE I DONE THIS?


----------



## Lunny

The Batkilt said:


> Make him listen to a marathon of On The Ropes as punishment.


:lol:


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby i'm thinking munroe now but i'm sticking to my article and saying quigg by decision

pride swag, go down swinging and all that arturo gatti shit, R.I.P.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Lora won tonight by fourth round tko


----------



## Markyboy86

Teeto said:


> @Pabby i'm thinking munroe now but i'm sticking to my article and saying quigg by decision
> 
> pride swag, go down swinging and all that arturo gatti shit, R.I.P.


We're in the minority it seems Teets, i think Quigg is a special talent and wins this 8-4ish.

Keep up the good work on the articles btw fella.


----------



## Teeto

Markyboy86 said:


> We're in the minority it seems Teets, i think Quigg is a special talent and wins this 8-4ish.
> 
> Keep up the good work on the articles btw fella.


thanks mate, I appreciate you reading them my man,

hopefully we prove everyone wrong!


----------



## Markyboy86

Teeto said:


> thanks mate, I appreciate you reading them my man,
> 
> hopefully we prove everyone wrong!


No worries bud, the whole team are doing a great job and i am 99% sure it will be kept up in this fashion.


----------



## Mandanda

Comes back from work to find this :lol:, I'll investigate..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> @Pabby i'm thinking munroe now but i'm sticking to my article and saying quigg by decision
> 
> pride swag, go down swinging and all that arturo gatti shit, R.I.P.


Alright man, would you mind PM'ing it to me? I'm on an awfully forgetful run lately, and if I haven't got it in my inbox I'll probably lose any recollection of this post.


----------



## Markyboy86

Mandanda said:


> Comes back from work to find this :lol:, I'll investigate..


Whatever you do, i know you feel the pain of Administration and point deductions and you dont want us to start a Newco and take our moneymaking enterprise away from wee diddy teams like Ireland, what would they do without big teams like us being involved?


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Definitely going to doctor the table now.


----------



## Markyboy86

Pabby said:


> :lol: Definitely going to doctor the table now.


Do i need to start calling you Pabby Hill?


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> Whatever you do, i know you feel the pain of Administration and point deductions and you dont want us to start a Newco and take our moneymaking enterprise away from wee diddy teams like Ireland, what would they do without big teams like us being involved?


:lol::lol: Move up one place. Means a lot to them :yep.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Nadjib Mohammedi won by fifth round tko


----------



## Lunny

I was the only one who picked Mohameddi to win as well.

Pab, this is not on.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> I was the only one who picked Mohameddi to win as well.
> 
> Pab, this is not on.


----------



## Lunny

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

We actually would've been off of the bottom of the league....................


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny @Sportofkings @LancsTerrible

If any of you are around/alive, could y'all holla at ya boy with a pick for one of these two:

Chris van Heerden vs Sebastian Andres Lujan
Richard Towers vs Gregory Tony

Or even if one of you three were to take a bout and I could take the other, what'evs.


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> What's the posters username Jim?.
> 
> Edit: Holmes is Pad-Man, Brummylad.


:good



Jim Bowen said:


> Fantastic, thats the one, why's he fucking about with his name? Also thought he was a blue? Whats with the Phil Jones AV?


Sorry mate, as stated by Mand its through bans. This is my name for good 
Phil Jones is a typical example of United, by young and take credit for player like they've brought him through, a massively overrated player who's not good at CB (where he was bought to play) or RB (poor positioning) and imo is a CDM (decent there). I fought like ESB resident United fans all on my own, loads of shit I got but silence speaks volumes and I'm right, Richards should be there before him at England. Jones also pulls the stupidest face you will see when running hence the avy. Genuinely seen better looking downsyndromes, his jaw looks overshot like an imbred dog whilst I'm here. Every United player suddenly becomes twice as better in red and all youth looks world class I.e Clevinho and Evans (average player for age and the reason we won league with his sending off primarily). Nick Powell will be the latest, rumour is Alex saw him play on a park and knew he had what it took, brought through the system and loaned to Crewe* and us United blood through him.

*typical myth, same as Fergie bringing talent through when only Welbeck is system produce, same as only buying young players let's forget Berbatov shall we.



Mandanda said:


> I think his initial name on ESB was 'the holmes show' then bans after talking about Warren lead him to many other names. The Phil Jones avi :lol: i think Nip's a massive fan of the young england defender......


This man knows.

Massive fan :lol: Love it Mand. Same dunce United fans topping Terry yet he had a better season than Rio. Moaned about Rio not being called up, watch United v Everton then get back to me.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> *Google Translate*
> 
> Scotch
> 
> English


:lol:


----------



## Holmes

Lads just had a thought about this. We should do a footie version next season. Each member puts in a tenner and winning team takes the pot?


----------



## Mandanda

Felix Lora won last night, shocked no one went for him. He's a decent fighter and looks like the Mitchell fight has picked his form up.


----------



## Mandanda

Holmes said:


> :good
> 
> Sorry mate, as stated by Mand its through bans. This is my name for good
> Phil Jones is a typical example of United, by young and take credit for player like they've brought him through, a massively overrated player who's not good at CB (where he was bought to play) or RB (poor positioning) and imo is a CDM (decent there). I fought like ESB resident United fans all on my own, loads of shit I got but silence speaks volumes and I'm right, Richards should be there before him at England. Jones also pulls the stupidest face you will see when running hence the avy. Genuinely seen better looking downsyndromes, his jaw looks overshot like an imbred dog whilst I'm here. Every United player suddenly becomes twice as better in red and all youth looks world class I.e Clevinho and Evans (average player for age and the reason we won league with his sending off primarily). Nick Powell will be the latest, rumour is Alex saw him play on a park and knew he had what it took, brought through the system and loaned to Crewe* and us United blood through him.
> 
> *typical myth, same as Fergie bringing talent through when only Welbeck is system produce, same as only buying young players let's forget Berbatov shall we.
> 
> This man knows.
> 
> Massive fan :lol: Love it Mand. Same dunce United fans topping Terry yet he had a better season than Rio. Moaned about Rio not being called up, watch United v Everton then get back to me.


:lol: Yep i agree, Jelavic dealt with itchy nose and Roy saw that. 


Holmes said:


> Lads just had a thought about this. We should do a footie version next season. Each member puts in a tenner and winning team takes the pot?


I'd be up for it, I'd like to have a go myself next year and hopefully someone will run it and improve on the debut season.


----------



## Bryn

Team Wales picks are all in lads. :good


----------



## Holmes

@Mandanda
@Jim Bowen

Can you confirm Team England picks are in?


----------



## Mandanda

Yeah Nip picks are in :good.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Europe didn't get their picks in?


----------



## Mandanda

Yep Europe only have entered two picks this week.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> Yep Europe only have entered two picks this week.


----------



## Bajingo

Fuck I forgot, I'd only been sent a couple of picks anyway :-(


----------



## Lunny

Go'head'n envy me
I'm Pab's MVP
And I ain't going no where
So you can get to know me


----------



## Batkilt

Pabby said:


>


I love Anchorman. I quoted this post just to see the gif again.

And because of post count + juan.


----------



## Mandanda

*Friday*
Mike Dallas Jr	vs	Javier Castro
Chris Keane	vs	Stephen Simmons
Kieran Farrell	vs	Joe Elfidh

*Saturday*
Humberto Soto	vs	Lucas Martin Matthysse
Rico Ramos	vs	Efrain Esquivias
Angelo Santana	vs	Justin Savi
Winston Campos	vs	Oscar Cortes
Cerresso Fort	vs	Dave Peterson
Jermell Charlo	vs	Denis Douglin

Deadline: 7pm Each day of fights.

*Team vs Team Challenge* Matchday 1
Wales vs Mexico 12 all a Draw!
Ireland vs Europe 9-15 Europe Win!
Scotland vs England. 33-9 Scotland Win!

2nd Round
Wales vs Scotland 39-30 Wales Win
Europe vs Mexico 0-36 Mexico Win
England vs Ireland 39-36 England Win

3rd Round
Europe vs Scotland 
England vs Wales 
Ireland vs Mexico


----------



## Danny

1-4 forever. :lol:

Fuck. My. Life.


----------



## Holmes

Are we gonna give 0' or some points to Munroe v Quigg fight?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Holmes said:


> Lads just had a thought about this. We should do a footie version next season. Each member puts in a tenner and winning team takes the pot?


I see the appeal for a football fan, but 'fraid I wouldn't be in that - I know next to nothing about football, so it would just be a case of me picking random names out of a hat - not unlike Teams Europe and Ireland on here! - so I'd just be a spectator for that one.


----------



## Wiirdo

Ballisai you fucking shithouse.


----------



## Mandanda

The Keane-Simmons fight isn't listed on Boxrec anymore so i'll wait and see what the deal is there. 

Yep no points for the Munroe fight.


----------



## Lunny

We are still on the bottom...but if @Pabby had given in the Friday picks we would not be. Blood on your hands.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I thought we were like 9 points behind Europe before the weekend, what kind of dark wizardry has taken place here?


----------



## Bryn

Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


----------



## 084

Picks sent @Noonaldinho @wrimc @Rooq @Tommy O C @Ishy @Mr.Gilfoid @JFT96


----------



## Lunny

Bryn said:


> Make the fucking challenge, Pabs.


:deal


----------



## diagnosismurder

Mand - keane vs Simmons is off

What about replacing it with 

Welborn vs Haywood 

Or Cameron vs Wilson which IMO is a 50/50 fight


----------



## Mandanda

diagnosismurder said:


> Mand - keane vs Simmons is off
> 
> What about replacing it with
> 
> Welborn vs Haywood
> 
> Or Cameron vs Wilson which IMO is a 50/50 fight


Thanks mate :good, Cameron vs Wilson is a good fight i'll take that one.


----------



## Michael

Sorry I didnt call in for a pick this week Pab, I had to see a man about a dog.

PS: Please dont ban me.


----------



## 084

How about tagging the captains in a post when a fight is changed, probably bait late for replacement now


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby give me a fucking fight. No leaving this shit until last minute AGAIN.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> @Pabby give me a fucking fight. No leaving this shit until last minute AGAIN.


Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiit Jefferson, completely slipped my mind.

I'll assign some fights after Portugal-Czech Republic*.

*I will forget to do this.


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> Oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiit Jefferson, completely slipped my mind.
> 
> I'll assign some fights after Portugal-Czech Republic*.
> 
> *I will forget to do this.


:rofl It's funny cos it's true and so will I.

but it'll defo be your fault.


----------



## Mandanda

The replacement for this fight was yesterday or day before IIRC. Check the thread :deal.


----------



## 084

haven't had much of a chance to use web this week, only a quick flick, it's @Noonaldinho fight so should be sound:good


----------



## Noonaldinho

@Mexican_LP its done :good


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> @Mexican_LP its done :good


cheers mate:good


----------



## diagnosismurder

Have any of team England's fights been sent


----------



## Mandanda

@Jim Bowen have they?

If No and Jim isn't around VC @Holmes should distribute them or you guys send picks to him and he sorts them before tomorrows 7pm deadline for friday fights.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Shoot me a PM, dudes.
@Lunny - Mike Dallas Jr	vs Javier Castro @Sportofkings - Jez Wilson vs Liam Cameron @Vano-irons - Kieran Farrell vs Joe Elfidh @Teeto - Humberto Soto	vs Lucas Martin Matthysse @LancsTerrible - Rico Ramos	vs Efrain Esquivias @LHL - Angelo Santana	vs Justin Savi @Sxane - Winston Campos	vs	Oscar Cortes @TommyV - Cerresso Fort	vs	Dave Peterson
Myself - Jermell Charlo	vs	Denis Douglin


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby Soto on points


----------



## Michael

Teeto said:


> @Pabby Soto on points


:-(


----------



## Teeto

swag


----------



## Michael

Swaggot


----------



## Indigo Pab

Dayum, Teeto on his Pab-esque hipster swag.


----------



## Holmes

@Jim Bowen

Have you sent pick pm out? Not recieved anything. Let me know asap so I can sort out a contingency pick.
@Bill
@ BoxingAnalyst

We will need to pick for tonight if Jim is AWOL.

Take a look at tonights fights and choose a winner of each fight and which fight you prefer pick to be based on. Cheers.


----------



## Mandanda

@Pabby @Holmes @Bryn picks need to be in by 7pm fellas!!.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Mandanda said:


> @Pabby @Holmes @Bryn picks need to be in by 7pm fellas!!.


Where is Bryn? Do you have our picks? We have all sent picks into him hours ago, for both today and tomorrow.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Ah, your post was one minute ago. So you have nothing from Wales?


----------



## 084

you get ine for tonight @Mandanda


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby, get the fucking picks in


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> you get ine for tonight @Mandanda


Yep bro yours are in :good.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> @Pabby, get the fucking picks in


I've sent in 2 of the 3 required.:conf

We're waiting for @Vano-irons to get back with his fight.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Yep bro yours are in :good.


Ideal :good


----------



## Indigo Pab

The fuck? Did they send? It's not coming up in my ''Sent Items'' folder.............


----------



## SimonTemplar

@Mandanda Bryn has gone briefly AWOL. We are sure that this is just a temporary hitch, but if he is not back by ten to seven I will PM you tonight's picks, if that is okay?


----------



## Mandanda

SimonTemplar said:


> @Mandanda  Bryn has gone briefly AWOL. We are sure that this is just a temporary hitch, but if he is not back by ten to seven I will PM you tonight's picks, if that is okay?


Yes Simon that's fine mate :good.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Mand 

As its getting late in the deadline if no one has picked England's fights 

I will take Elfidh by UD 

Or if that has been took Dallas jr UD


----------



## Holmes

diagnosismurder said:


> Mand
> 
> As its getting late in the deadline if no one has picked England's fights
> 
> I will take Elfidh by UD
> 
> Or if that has been took Dallas jr UD


Cheers squire, could you add me as a contact please 

Pick given to you and I was just about to post 2, that third as sorted me out


----------



## Mandanda

diagnosismurder said:


> Mand
> 
> As its getting late in the deadline if no one has picked England's fights
> 
> I will take Elfidh by UD
> 
> Or if that has been took Dallas jr UD


:good The Elfidh pick is good to go, He's been out for three years hasn't he?. Big fight to come back to.


----------



## Bryn

Picks are in :smoke


----------



## diagnosismurder

@Mand

He beat joe Hughes in his comeback a few months ago


----------



## Mandanda

diagnosismurder said:


> @Mand
> 
> He beat joe Hughes in his comeback a few months ago


Right you are, Dunno why the BN's saying he's been out three years. That's a good win although i remember being at Hughes debut and not being impressed all that much.


----------



## Holmes

Mand, England picks in.

Cheers D-M for getting them in.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Holmes My sincere apologies, The Boss is on in town and it's taken me an age to get home, make a pick and pm me quicktime if you're on, did the other two make a quick pick? If not I'll have a look through my mentions and see whats been picked


----------



## Mandanda

Right so every team has picks in for tonight, Great stuff!. Gotta be a first this month :lol:.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> @Holmes My sincere apologies, The Boss is on in town and it's taken me an age to get home, make a pick and pm me quicktime if you're on, did the other two make a quick pick? If not I'll have a look through my mentions and see whats been picked


Picks in fam'. I got your Dallas pick and added mine and Diagnosis-Murder's


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> Right so every team has picks in for tonight, Great stuff!. Gotta be a first this month :lol:.


:lol:

It's the first time both England captains have been here to make sure picks are in.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> Picks in fam'. I got your Dallas pick and added mine and Diagnosis-Murder's


Fantastic, I'll get on sending others out now, we need to have a chat about posting shit from abroad, and also getting a couple of new members into the Team England fold, as I can see us struggling soon to get full picks done.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> Fantastic, I'll get on sending others out now, we need to have a chat about posting shit from abroad, and also getting a couple of new members into the Team England fold, as I can see us struggling soon to get full picks done.


A shake up as long been overdue, we're carrying deadwood on this ship i.e Wayne Bridge and Santa-Cruz.


----------



## Jim Bowen

we're carrying fuckin kleberson and djemba djemba here, need a right culling. :lol:


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> we're carrying fuckin kleberson and djemba djemba here, need a right culling. :lol:


You United?

I can see a divide in the camp :-(


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> You United?
> 
> I can see a divide in the camp :-(


Am I FUCK!!!!! I'm an Oldham fan with leanings towards City, I'd just rather point out United's failings rather than City's :lol: . From experience you get a lot more reds that will bite than you do blues.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Farrell won by ko

Would like to apologise to the team for my bad pick


----------



## Mandanda

diagnosismurder said:


> Farrell won by ko
> 
> Would like to apologise to the team for my bad pick


Hard fights to call, i'm really trying hard to present sterner tests for teams rather then some of the big fights that are one sided affairs.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> Am I FUCK!!!!! I'm an Oldham fan with leanings towards City, I'd just rather point out United's failings rather than City's :lol: . From experience you get a lot more reds that will bite than you do blues.


You have a great manager 

Scholes never fulfilled his statement of a season for Oldham. Shame that, even as a rival fan I admit he's a great.

United fans are brilliant to wind up. I had ESB footie thread completely against me at one stage :lol:

2 derbies, Jones proving my opinion right that he's a hype job and we won the most painfully of ways 

Going to start watching more local games, me and a few mates decided to keep an eye out for Chasetown. A club where a pint of beer is more than matchday admission. A place only famed for a murderer called Raymond Morris. City my team but Chasetown going to be a team we watch occasionally for the craic. Star player happens to be a window cleaner, that's what its all about :lol:


----------



## Holmes

diagnosismurder said:


> Farrell won by ko
> 
> Would like to apologise to the team for my bad pick


Don't be daft. It's only a game. You win and you lose, no probs.

Thanks for getting your pick in, still yet to find out if Will is alive.


----------



## Mandanda

Will's on ESB last night and today :good.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@tony mush - Take Winston Campos vs Oscar Cortes for me Rastafarai.


----------



## tony mush

Pabby said:


> @tony mush - Take Winston Campos vs Oscar Cortes for me Rastafarai.


campos ud brother


----------



## 084

You get my picks @Mandanda


----------



## Lunny

@Pabby are the picks in?


----------



## Bryn

Lunny said:


> @Pabby are the picks in?


I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> @Pabby are the picks in?


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


>


----------



## Mandanda

England in before nick of time.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


>


----------



## Bajingo

Guys, this might well be Europe's last week. We didn't get all the fights picked and haven't for many weeks, and to be honest I can't be bothered to chase people that don't ever follow the thread or get involved at all.


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


> Guys, this might well be Europe's last week. We didn't get all the fights picked and haven't for many weeks, and to be honest I can't be bothered to chase people that don't ever follow the thread or get involved at all.


Recruit a new team, start a thread. :good


----------



## Mandanda

Bajingo said:


> Guys, this might well be Europe's last week. We didn't get all the fights picked and haven't for many weeks, and to be honest I can't be bothered to chase people that don't ever follow the thread or get involved at all.


Be sad to lose a team from the comp but i hear ya. Let me know what you wanna do for sure. Wouldn't blame you in slightest for jacking it in.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Heard Wilson beat Cameron on points


----------



## Mandanda

Damn. I did read yesterday he was tight at the weight but he replied 'water off a ducks back'.

Edit: Wilson did indeed win 97-94.


----------



## Michael

Thank fuck everyone else picked Cameron on points aswell, thats that pick voided and me off the hook, phew!


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: There's been plenty of missed points so far this week, Two stoppages last night and tonight Wilson winning. Those extra points could well come in handy later on in competition. 

Got a feeling some teams will have to start taking the odd risk as we enter the second half of the league.


----------



## GazOC

I nailed the Charlo-Douglin fight!!!:yep


----------



## Captain Freedom

Do we get points for getting the correct round? If we do I nailed it.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bajingo said:


> Guys, this might well be Europe's last week. We didn't get all the fights picked and haven't for many weeks, and to be honest I can't be bothered to chase people that don't ever follow the thread or get involved at all.


My old offer still stands mate, how many do you have active?


----------



## LancsTerrible

@Pabby I'll be in St. Tropez from Wednesday through till next Thursday so I won't make next weekends picks, unless you can get them to me before Wednesday.


----------



## 084

Cortes Vs Campos ain't listed on boxrec, did it not happen last night


----------



## Rooq

I'd never actually heard of Farrell or Elfidh before this week


----------



## Michael

Rooq said:


> I'd never actually heard of Farrell or Elfidh before this week


Slapbangwhallop is involved with Farrell in some way, if im not mistaken. Ive never seen him fight, but he could be a good prospect for all I know.


----------



## Indigo Pab

LancsTerrible said:


> @Pabby I'll be in St. Tropez from Wednesday through till next Thursday so I won't make next weekends picks, unless you can get them to me before Wednesday.


Alright man, just down to whenever next weeks fights are disclosed, I guess.


----------



## Zico

This Scotland team attack like the Germans, keep the ball like the Spanish and defend like the Italians of old. It's all there. We're the Sugar Ray's of the prediction world. We're lapping this up like Big John McDermott at the drive-through and you're all flapping about the deck like half-dead washing machines!! :rofl:lol:

 GIFSoup

War Scotland! :ibutt


----------



## Mandanda

Matchday 23 Fixtures:

*Thursday*
Shinya Iwabuchi	vs	Tsuyoshi Ozawa *Friday Bout But Thursday night deadline, Get them in ASAP that night then no panic :yep*

*Friday*
Paul Appleby	vs	John Simpson
Franklin Manzanilla	vs	Ricaurte Torrero
Nery Saguilan	vs	Miguel Angel Mendoza
Julio Cesar Dos Santos	vs	Laudelino Jose Barros

*Saturday*
Edwin Diaz	vs	Jesus Silvestre
Winston Campos	vs	Oscar Cortes
Cornelius Bundrage	vs	Cory Spinks
Rafal Jackiewicz	vs	Gianluca Branco

*Team vs Team Challenge* Matchday 1
Wales vs Mexico 12 all a Draw!
Ireland vs Europe 9-15 Europe Win!
Scotland vs England. 33-9 Scotland Win!

2nd Round
Wales vs Scotland 39-30 Wales Win
Europe vs Mexico 0-36 Mexico Win
England vs Ireland 39-36 England Win

3rd Round
Europe vs Scotland 27-30 Scotland Win
England vs Wales 21-45 Wales Win
Ireland vs Mexico 36-39 Mexico Win

4th Round
Mexico vs Scotland
Wales vs Ireland
Europe vs England


----------



## Mandanda

A real mixed bag this week, Mexico it's your chance to edge closer to Scotland in this match up and also try book a place in the final for extra points. 

Captain's please remember deadlines, and also we aren't doing round outcomes or types of stoppage. Just simple Stoppage/Points/Draw etc. 

Adios and have a good week breddah's.


----------



## 084

nice selection of fights their captain :good

Come on Mexico :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Bryn

We're slowly climbing back up the table. Excellent week guys, we scored the most points overall. :happy


----------



## Mandanda

@Mexican_LP Nice one mate, TBH at start i wasn't impressed scrolling boxrec but somehow got a decent fixture list together.


----------



## 084

Looks good and a must win event for Team Mexico


----------



## 084

@Bajingo @Mandanda

Has team Europe folded then :think


----------



## Mandanda

Baj hasn't fully confirmed mate, May well happen though.


----------



## Lunny

WE'RE OFF THE BOTTOM!

VICTORY


----------



## 084

OK, feel may as well make this announcement now as he's been left on the sidelines to rot these last 2 months.

*Mexican Sign Forgotten Star DKos*

After being left on the bench for the best part of 2 months, @dkos, was happy when his current contract with Europe ran out last Thursday. Team Mexico Captain LP, saw his potential and quickly snapped up the youngest on a 6 month contract seeing him their til the end of the season with the chance for a 12 month extension. A nations cup spokesmen had managed to get a few words from DKos, who was more than happy to be moving continents. ''I'm not sure where it all went wrong, 1 minute i'm getting pm's, massages, bottles of champayne send to my house, the next i'm left to rot, Team Europe is ran by a bunch of baboons. This is all down to @Bajingo '' Strong words from the Sunderland resident, who had glowing things to say about his new captain. ''What a guy, what a guy. It's an honour to work under him and alongside all at Team Mexico, the happiest day of my life''

LP was unavailable for comentt at this current time, what with his busy schedule, but we look forward to seeing how DKos settles into his new team.


----------



## Zico

Is he eligible for Saturday's showdown with Scotland? :think

And if so, which of your loyal team of shoeless, cocaine riddled cartel calamities will he replace? :yep


----------



## 084

:lol::lol: forgot about the shoes, he'll have to hand them in to reception

Yes, he signed today:good

There is 9 fights this week and we now have 9 team members plus me


----------



## Zico

Mexican_LP said:


> :lol::lol: forgot about the shoes, he'll have to hand them in to reception


:lol::lol:

It's only right, you don't want him swaggering in with a pair of Prada's and getting robbed, beaten and brutalised off his future team-mates before a ball is kicked :lol:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> It's only right, you don't want him swaggering in with a pair of Prada's and getting robbed, beaten and brutalised off his future team-mates before a ball is kicked :lol:


:lol:::lol:

Specially as i have 3 Scouse/mexicans in the team :yep


----------



## Zico

Mexican_LP said:


> :lol:::lol:
> 
> Specially as i have 3 Scouse/mexicans in the team :yep


Word :yep


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl There goes the European team then.


----------



## Zico

Looks like Agent Jules done a job on Europe, wonder if Marky will sign her up now for the Champions Elect :think

R.I.P Europe :lol:


----------



## diagnosismurder

@Jim Bowen

I will take the iwabuchi fight if that's ok


----------



## Bajingo

Yeah Europe are done, sorry guys. Totally forgot about kos atsch I'm a useless captain, but I'm a free agent now, willing to listen to all the offers I will no doubt be receiving.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bajingo said:


> Yeah Europe are done, sorry guys. Totally forgot about kos atsch I'm a useless captain, but I'm a free agent now, willing to listen to all the offers I will no doubt be receiving.


If Elvis ain't here yet I'll take you, Kos, or whatever other active member you have. I only have one spot if I'm forced to drop Elvis though, so you guys have to fight for my approval.


----------



## Holmes

Bajingo said:


> Yeah Europe are done, sorry guys. Totally forgot about kos atsch I'm a useless captain, but I'm a free agent now, willing to listen to all the offers I will no doubt be receiving.


Jim and I feel that your inclusion to the team would be the final piece of the jigsaw puzzle. Life is all about ambiton and Team England believe we share the same ambition as yourself. Bajingo the offer is there and Team England would be delighted to have your as part of the team.

War England!!!


----------



## Holmes

Breaking News!!!

Sky Sports understand that a delegation panel from Team England have been spotted speaking to posters to reinforce their team. We understand the Team England have made offers and are waiting back on response. One thing is for sure, Tem England are absolutely focused on the task ahead and are showing a real intent to progress.

We can disclose this statement from Team England Vice-Captain - Holmes; "Good Morning, myself and Mr Bowen have discussed our objectives and how we intend to achieve them. No wholesale changes are needed as the core of our team is strong. It's all about searching the market for quality additions that can and will help us to push on up the table."

So there we have it, Team England on the up and ready to push on from their indifferent start. From everybody at Sky Sports News we wish Team England the best of luck.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol::lol:


----------



## Zico

:lol::lol:

Good signing that actually, Baj has had a time of it trying to control that scandanavian and eastern european lot. :deal


----------



## Bajingo

England it is arty


----------



## Mandanda

Thanks to everyone in Team Europe who played there part, especially Baj for his hard work getting picks week in week out. Finishing score..
*Europe*783pts

Now with regards to the matches, Ireland who lost to Europe now receive the 20 point bonus from the matchday. So do England and Wales who were Europe's final two fixtures. It doesn't change much now every team has earned 20 bonus points from Europe.

Oh and now Europe have folded, that means Ireland are back bottom again..


----------



## Indigo Pab

I think we should leave Europe in the table to be honest...........


----------



## Mandanda

Now Free Agents, Remember max squad number is 12.

*Europe *
DrMo
SouthpawSlayer *retired*
nahkis
ellaineo
12downfor10
Fitzgerald90
pirao666 
SJS19
Bad Boyz


----------



## Markyboy86

Mandanda said:


> Now Free Agents, Remember max squad number is 12.
> 
> *Europe *
> DrMo
> SouthpawSlayer *retired*
> nahkis
> ellaineo
> 12downfor10
> Fitzgerald90
> pirao666
> SJS19
> Bad Boyz


A team with that ********* Fitzgerald in it was always destined to failure.

Do any of these members like Irn Bru or drug filled syringes?


----------



## 084

@Rooq @Ishy @Noonaldinho @wrimc @dkos @Mr.Gilfoid

Picks sent
@Tommy O C i sent yours to the other site


----------



## Holmes

Breaking News!!!

As we reported earlier Team England had sent out a task force to strengthen their team. Sky Sports can exclusively reveal *TWO* signings for Team England.
The new signings are Bajingo and Icemax.

We have this statement from Vice Captain Holmes; "Good evening, I am very pleased to announce our new signings. Hard work has gone on in the background in identifying our new predictors, its about striking a balance between quality and frequency on CHB Forum. I am positive in my signings and there maybe a further signing if we can agree terms. I also take this occasion to announce the releasing of two predictors, they are Gooners and Will. Both have been tremendous servants for Team England and we wish them well for the future. Thanks for your time and may I also wish the very best to what was Team Europe and its members. Thankyou".

Stay tuned for all further developments.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff

Holmes I'm in mate, england?


----------



## Mandanda

@Pabby @Mexican_LP @Jim Bowen @Bryn

Reminder tonight the Japanese fight prediction needs to be sent in by 7pm. I'm at work till 10 tonight so don't worry if i don't reply back just send them in before 7pm :good. Anyone sends in after 7pm there pick is void..

Have a good day lads :good.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Jeff, welcome aboard mate, also no more slip or ib, both are on paternal leave.


----------



## Holmes

As you can see Jim, Englands task panel have been busy and came up with the goods. I scouted 3 people, made 3 offers and got 3 results. All are knowledgable and all are active on the board. 

I think we may just turn this shit around.

Team England Vice Captain - Holmes MBE


----------



## Holmes

Is the Branco fight even on? not listed no more.


----------



## Mandanda

Yep Branco is out, just found out now. Although Jackiewicz is still fighting i will pull the bout as it's to late notice and opponent isn't same standard by looks.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny - Paul Appleby	vs	John Simpson
@Sxane - Franklin Manzanilla	vs	Ricaurte Torrero
@tony mush - Nery Saguilan	vs	Miguel Angel Mendoza
@Sportofkings - Julio Cesar Dos Santos	vs	Laudelino Jose Barros
@LHL - Edwin Diaz	vs	Jesus Silvestre
@Vano-irons - Winston Campos	vs	Oscar Cortes
@Teeto - Cornelius Bundrage	vs	Cory Spinks

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby

Spinks tko5

very funny muthufucka

give me a proper fight to pick laz


----------



## Danny

Teeto said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Spinks tko5
> 
> very funny muthufucka
> 
> give me a proper fight to pick laz


So many things wrong with this post I can't even begin.


----------



## Teeto

TommyV said:


> So many things wrong with this post I can't even begin.


any things wrong with your orca face but I ain't mad son


----------



## Danny

Teeto said:


> any things wrong with your orca face but I ain't mad son


:rofl

You arguably got the best fight of the week to predict!

At least Pab didn't give you Ortiz vs Lopez.


----------



## Teeto

omg I really didn't know they were having a rematch? Really?


Update evtrec Tommy, I just pwned the shit out of myself. 

Bundrage by stoppage.


----------



## Danny

Teeto said:


> omg I really didn't know they were having a rematch? Really?
> 
> Update evtrec Tommy, I just pwned the shit out of myself.
> 
> Bundrage by stoppage.


:rofl

Some women pwn themselves by being on some lanky-ass 6'8" shit.

True story.


----------



## Bajingo

Teeto said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Spinks tko5
> 
> very funny muthufucka
> 
> give me a proper fight to pick laz


Teeto, mate. It is a proper fight, it's a rematch. Oh and K9 won the first fight by TKO5 not Spinks :good


----------



## Teeto

Bajingo said:


> Teeto, mate. It is a proper fight, it's a rematch. Oh and K9 won the first fight by TKO5 not Spinks :good


yeah I know how the first one went, I was just being sarcastic there, I'm not a total 6ft 8 boxrec warrior like, just 80%


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Oh my days. When I saw ''Spinks tko5'' in my mentions i was all.......:err


----------



## dkos

Japanese title fight has begun - will update with the result when I get it :good


----------



## SimonTemplar

dkos said:


> Japanese title fight has begun - will update with the result when I get it :good


Thank you. But as we have presumably all got Iwabuchi by stoppage, it won't do much for the table, I fear.


----------



## dkos

SimonTemplar said:


> Thank you. But as we have presumably all got Iwabuchi by stoppage, it won't do much for the table, I fear.


:yep

Well, the bout is into the 7th round now, so the stoppage might not come and maximum points will be dropped!


----------



## SimonTemplar

dkos said:


> :yep
> 
> Well, the bout is into the 7th round now, so the stoppage might not come and maximum points will be dropped!


He's just toying with him. Plenty of time left to do what must be done.


----------



## dkos

Not 100%, but I believe Shinya Iwabuchi won by UD against Tsuyoshi Ozawa. 

All of our BoxRec analysis partially failed with this one :yep


----------



## Wiirdo

@Pabby - Torrero decision.


----------



## SimonTemplar

dkos said:


> Not 100%, but I believe Shinya Iwabuchi won by UD against Tsuyoshi Ozawa.
> 
> All of our BoxRec analysis partially failed with this one :yep


Dammit. We need to write to more fighters, have them read this thread so they can see what we expect.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Dammit. We need to write to more fighters, have them read this thread so they can see what we expect.


:lol: I love the implication that there's already a letter-writing campaign well underway.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> :lol: I love the implication that there's already a letter-writing campaign well underway.


:lol: When selling an idea to someone, Bryn, perception is everything. We don't tell him he's the first fighter to sign up to our ideas. We imply to him that he risks being the last.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: When selling an idea to someone, Bryn, perception is everything. We don't tell him he's the first fighter to sign up to our ideas. We imply to him that he risks being the last.


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Laudelino Jose Barros via TKO


----------



## tony mush

the first fella :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Shitting hell. Again.

No word of a lie, while I was out I was talking to this bish, and in mid-conversation I shouted out ''fuck sake'' as soon as I realised that I'd got on the pissing bus into town without sending the picks in. It didn't damage my success mind, cause I've got that mack game. Still gutting nonetheless, apologies to the team once again.

Also, apologies to Roe for the preview I'm about to write and send to him on Bundrage-Spinks while semi-pissed(at this recovery rate though my conclusion should be when I'm fully sober and thus top-notch). Just sorry to everyone, really.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> Shitting hell. Again.
> 
> No word of a lie, while I was out I was talking to this bish, and in mid-conversation I shouted out ''fuck sake'' as soon as I realised that I'd got on the pissing bus into town without sending the picks in. It didn't damage my success mind, cause I've got that mack game. Still gutting nonetheless, apologies to the team once again.
> 
> Also, apologies to Roe for the preview I'm about to write and send to him on Bundrage-Spinks while semi-pissed(at this recovery rate though my conclusion should be when I'm fully sober and thus top-notch). Just sorry to everyone, really.


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> Shitting hell. Again.
> 
> No word of a lie, while I was out I was talking to this bish, and in mid-conversation I shouted out ''fuck sake'' as soon as I realised that I'd got on the pissing bus into town without sending the picks in. It didn't damage my success mind, cause I've got that mack game. Still gutting nonetheless, apologies to the team once again.
> 
> Also, apologies to Roe for the preview I'm about to write and send to him on Bundrage-Spinks while semi-pissed(at this recovery rate though my conclusion should be when I'm fully sober and thus top-notch). Just sorry to everyone, really.


----------



## Indigo Pab

So soz Lunners. So unhaps. CHB > rest of life now tbg. Bishes come second when you're the captain of a nation.


----------



## Jim Bowen

So, Ireland are pretty much fucking themselves up as per, and I'm off to watch The Stone Roses. Enjoy Pabbers.


----------



## icemax

My Appleby pick was fucking desperately bad....the one time that I doubt John Simpson that shit happens:-(


----------



## Michael

Fuck it anyways, I was originally going to go for Barros by decision, but I decided a Barros ko was the safer option. Should have went for my gut feeling, its right more often than not.


----------



## 084

Picks are in :ibutt


----------



## Mandanda

@Pabby Picks mate, 17 mins to go!.

Ireland if Pabs don't put em in, get em in before 7. Just inbox me :good.


----------



## 084

you got mine yea mate :good


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> you got mine yea mate :good


Yeah L got em mate :good.


----------



## 084

@Mandanda Ideal mate :good

Got good feeling about tonight


----------



## Indigo Pab

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

Once again, so sorry Lunny.:err


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> Once again, so sorry Lunny.:err


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm actually gutted here, yesterday I wasn't really that bothered because I was mildly pissed and had already chosen transport over smashing some bish, but there is zero excuse today.

On the bright side, at least we're guaranteed a Uefa Cup spot.:conf


----------



## 084

can't believe these jokers are still going, and Europe folded.

:-(


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> can't believe these jokers are still going, and Europe folded.
> 
> :-(


:lol:


----------



## Bryn

@Pabby I'm not even going to mock you, dude, this is just a sad thing to witness. :-(


----------



## Michael

This is Steve Staunton esque management here from Pabbington, and we know how Steve ended up...


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Living in this village dictates that I do fuck all for the most part anyways, I'm either never going out again or I shall plan more diligently when doing so.

Sorry everybody, mah'bad.


----------



## Bajingo

You really need to resign :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Is the leader of a defunct team trying to educate me on how to captain?


----------



## 084

Are we top, are we top


----------



## Mandanda

No just checked boxrec and it's been a horrendous week, full of fights pushed back to next week and called off. Around 4-5 fights and Scotland have nicked it in your match up and once again extended there lead. Sadly can't push the matchday back, there was enough fights to make it viable. So they've extended there lead by around 23 points. Waiting on the Mendoza fight outcome, both sides went for him via tko.


----------



## 084

are you sure, we had mostly same picks but we had simpson and the polish geezer which they didn't make a pick from


----------



## 084

welterweight	Rafal Jackiewicz	41(21)-10(1)-1 W	Luca Michael Pasqua	16(10)-4-1 UD	10	10 :deal


----------



## Bryn

Team Wales score the most points again? That'll be 3 weeks in a row, we're on the comeback trail lads.


----------



## Danny

@Pabby still has my full support.


----------



## Indigo Pab

TommyV said:


> @Pabby still has my full support.


So haps to have your backing.


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> are you sure, we had mostly same picks but we had simpson and the polish geezer which they didn't make a pick from


yep 100% sure LP, The Polish fight was off. Mentioned it a page or so back :good. His opponent wasn't on Branco's level.


----------



## 084

half thinking about pulling Mexico from league

everything, every week is against us, we can't win. Fuck Illuminati


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mayne, they some bishes in this league, ya'hear? Team Ireland have that staying power.

Stamina.


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> half thinking about pulling Mexico from league
> 
> everything, every week is against us, we can't win. Fuck Illuminati


:lol: And half the fights pulled this week were from Mexico. Typical lazy Mexicans :yep..


----------



## Lunny

Mexican_LP said:


> half thinking about pulling Mexico from league
> 
> everything, every week is against us, we can't win. Fuck Illuminati


You got problems? Our manager doesn't even bother sending the picks in. Even when he has the most dedicated players sending in picks EVERY week. It's like Trappatoni forgetting to take the team to Poland.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> You got problems? Our manager doesn't even bother sending the picks in. Even when he has the most dedicated players sending in picks EVERY week. It's like Trappatoni forgetting to take the team to Poland.


I'm gonna get back on the weed and compose some depressing poetry.............


----------



## Indigo Pab

What is 'Ye without money(racks'on'racks'on'racks),
What is Cher without Sonny,
What is On The Ropes without Rummy,
What is Jack, without the love of Lunny?

:-(


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> :lol: And half the fights pulled this week were from Mexico. Typical lazy Mexicans :yep..


haha, sorry mate, sort of remember posting this, but was smashed :lol:



Lunny said:


> You got problems? Our manager doesn't even bother sending the picks in. Even when he has the most dedicated players sending in picks EVERY week. It's like Trappatoni forgetting to take the team to Poland.


Good point, surprised your players don't vote to get another captain in, good talent going to waste in your team


----------



## Lunny

Mexican_LP said:


> haha, sorry mate, sort of remember posting this, but was smashed :lol:
> 
> Good point, surprised your players don't vote to get another captain in, good talent going to waste in your team


He's our captain. The Lunny family motto is 'faithful to an unhappy country' (genuinely is) and I've taken that attitude into the nations cup.


----------



## Danny

Lunny said:


> He's our captain. The Lunny family motto is 'faithful to an unhappy country' *(genuinely is) *and I've taken that attitude into the nations cup.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda

I'll sort out table and fixtures later tonight after work & football. Better week of fixtures as well :yep.


----------



## Mandanda

*Final Matchday of Group Stages!. Players can now be allocated two bouts to pick for this week only!*. @Mexican_LP @Bryn @Jim Bowen @Pabby @Markyboy86

*Thursday*
Ashley Sexton	vs	Paul Butler

*Friday*
Javier Fortuna	vs	Cristobal Cruz
Magomed Abdusalamov	vs	Maurice Byarm

*Saturday*
Tony Conquest	vs	Leon Williams
Lee Haskins	vs	Stuart Hall
Kell Brook	vs	Carson Jones
Kerry Hope vs Grzegorz Proksa	 
Gavin Rees vs	Derry Mathews	 
Lee Purdy	vs	Chris Johnson
Kelly Pavlik	vs	Will Rosinsky
Jesus Soto Karass	vs	Euri Gonzalez
Patrick Majewski	vs	Chris Fitzpatrick
Nathan Weise	vs	Ryan Toms


----------



## 084

probably only need 5 picks if recent form is anything to go by :yep

Nice 1 mate :good


----------



## 084

picks sent @wrimc @ScouseLeader @JFT96 @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid @Rooq @dkos @Ishy

any fuck ups or i missed you from list pm me and i'll set you a fight :good


----------



## Jim Bowen

Thursday

Ashley Sexton	vs	Paul Butler - *Jim Bowen*

Friday

Javier Fortuna	vs	Cristobal Cruz - diagnosismurder
Magomed Abdusalamov	vs	Maurice Byarm - *icemax*

Saturday

Tony Conquest	vs	Leon Williams - *Holmes*
Patrick Majewski	vs	Chris Fitzpatrick - Holmes
Lee Haskins	vs	Stuart Hall - *diagnosismurder*
Kell Brook	vs	Carson Jones - *BoxingAnalyst*
Kerry Hope vs Grzegorz Proksa	- *Jim Bowen
*Gavin Rees vs	Derry Mathews - Bill
Lee Purdy	vs	Chris Johnson - *brown bomber*
Kelly Pavlik	vs	Will Rosinsky - *Dinamita*
Jesus Soto Karass	vs	Euri Gonzalez - *Bajingo*
Nathan Weise	vs	Ryan Toms - *Bajingo*

England 
Captain: Jim Bowen
VC: @Holmes
@Bill
@Dan684 If you are back around enough you can take either of the two fights I'm picking on pal.
@diagnosismurder
@Dinamita
@BoxingAnalyst 
@Bajingo
@brown bomber
@icemax

PM me picks a day before the fight if possible, if some of you don't see this I'll PM them you soon.


----------



## Bajingo

Got it Jim, you'll have the picks soon.


----------



## Indigo Pab

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Holla at ya boy.

Mahself - Nathan Weise vs	Ryan Toms & Javier Fortuna	vs	Cristobal Cruz

@LHL - Magomed Abdusalamov	vs	Maurice Byarm & Jesus Soto Karass	vs	Euri Gonzalez

@Lunny - Ashley Sexton	vs	Paul Butler & Tony Conquest	vs	Leon Williams

@Vano-irons - Lee Haskins	vs	Stuart Hall & Kell Brook	vs	Carson Jones

@Teeto - Kerry Hope vs Grzegorz Proksa & Gavin Rees(top lad) vs	Derry Mathews

@TommyV - Lee Purdy	vs	Chris Johnson & Kelly Pavlik	vs	Will Rosinsky

@Sportofkings - Patrick Majewski	vs	Chris Fitzpatrick


----------



## Teeto

two fights, sheeeiit,


----------



## Bajingo

Gavin Rees is the one, he runs the fucking gaff.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> two fights, sheeeiit,


Big week breh, each man's gotta make an impact. 18 points from everyone(and 9 from Sxane) is what we need like since Europe pussied out. Less'go.


----------



## Teeto

Gavin Rees vs Derry Matthews rematch is bigger than the world cup final


----------



## Michael

TommyV got the easiest picks, big surprise that:yep


----------



## Lunny

Sportofkings said:


> TommyV got the easiest picks, big surprise that:yep


He needs to get his confidence up in order to be an MVP.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> TommyV got the easiest picks, big surprise that:yep


He doesn't deserve to be 3-6 forever. I feel it's mah duty to raise mah man's morale.

EDIT: Shit, I forgot to give you a fight.:lol: I'm giving you Majewski-Fitzpatrick now that I've been reminded of your existence, I love Sxane and all but he's too unreliable.


----------



## Mandanda

117 points to play for lads :good, Those correct outcomes are all the more important this week.


----------



## Danny

Pabby said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Holla at ya boy.
> 
> Mahself - Nathan Weise vs Ryan Toms & Javier Fortuna vs Cristobal Cruz
> 
> @LHL - Magomed Abdusalamov vs Maurice Byarm & Jesus Soto Karass vs Euri Gonzalez
> 
> @Lunny - Ashley Sexton vs Paul Butler & Tony Conquest vs Leon Williams
> 
> @Vano-irons - Lee Haskins vs Stuart Hall & Kell Brook vs Carson Jones
> 
> @Teeto - Kerry Hope vs Grzegorz Proksa & Gavin Rees(top lad) vs Derry Mathews
> 
> @TommyV - Lee Purdy vs Chris Johnson & Kelly Pavlik vs Will Rosinsky
> 
> @Sportofkings - Patrick Majewski vs Chris Fitzpatrick


THE Chris Johnson? No doubt he's spent his millions of betting winnings on being perfectly prepared for this bout. That gives him a big advantage.

I can't see Purdy beating somebody scouted for the SAS from a young age. They are the cream of the crop.


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers Sir Pab! I'll PM you that shit tomorrow pal


----------



## Bryn

WAR Team Wales! :ibutt


----------



## Danny

Sportofkings said:


> TommyV got the easiest picks, big surprise that:yep





Lunny said:


> He needs to get his confidence up in order to be an MVP.





Pabby said:


> He doesn't deserve to be 3-6 forever. I feel it's mah duty to raise mah man's morale.


This.

This is why Cap'n has my full backing. xoxo

Gent & scholar.

EDIT: I'll probably still end up getting them wrong. :lol:


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> He doesn't deserve to be 3-6 forever. I feel it's mah duty to raise mah man's morale.
> 
> EDIT: Shit, I forgot to give you a fight.:lol: I'm giving you Majewski-Fitzpatrick now that I've been reminded of your existence, I love Sxane and all but he's too unreliable.


You forgot me?! Son I am dissapoint :bart Whatever, in that case ill go with Majewski via decision

I get what your saying on TommyV, lads got talent, all he needs is the confidence to go with it:cmon


----------



## Indigo Pab

TommyV said:


> This.
> 
> This is why Cap'n has my full backing. xoxo
> 
> Gent & scholar.
> 
> EDIT: I'll probably still end up getting them wrong. :lol:


xoxo



Sportofkings said:


> You forgot me?! Son I am dissapoint :bart And after all ive done for this team.


:conf

Have a lot on my plate mayne, don't know who's where nowadays. Elvis ain't here, Lancs is off somewhere and I don't know when he's back. What's a cap'n to do?

Just get your fight right, punk.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Nearly got all picks sorted, an out of character move from Team England.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Teeto @Sportofkings @LHL

Just hassling you over picks. If LHL isn't gonna be around SOK can take his fights and then I'll give Sxane the remaining bout. Down to SOK.

:****


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby I'll give you the picks today laz defo laz


----------



## Indigo Pab

mmmmmmm Have actually sent a pick in this week.



Teeto said:


> @Pabby I'll give you the picks today laz defo laz


No bother mah'dude, just a reminder like.

Forgot to tag @Vano-irons too, oh my days.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> mmmmmmm Have actually sent a pick in this week.
> 
> No bother mah'dude, just a reminder like.
> 
> Forgot to tag @Vano-irons too, oh my days.


sound lad

I just realised that it's been a while since Wallet has been called Paul Castellano. Nobody respects him on the street, he's not a gangster, he's a racketeer, a business man who has never been in touch with those he governs. He is a laughing stock and his own people will wack him.

Bryn will wack Wallet.


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> Bryn will wack Wallet.


Nah, nah, so scouse, nah.


----------



## Holmes

Don't know how true it is but word is Team Scotland haven't paid the HMRC and may go into liquidation. Possibly dropped a division.

They would follow Team Europe which folded due to debt contagion from Greece.


----------



## Wallet

Teeto said:


> I just realised that it's been a while since Wallet has been called Paul Castellano.


Probably because I stepped down.

Bryn has fucked Team Wales up since. It's sad to see. :-(


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Probably because I stepped down.
> 
> Bryn has fucked Team Wales up since. It's sad to see. :-(


Oh no you didn't - Wales have been the the top scoring team for the last 3 or 4 weeks, thanks to strong management.


----------



## Wallet

We were top of the league when I stepped down.

Now...


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> We were top of the league when I stepped down.
> 
> Now...


I've not yet forgot to send a whole weeks picks in, you were worse than @Pabby . You disgraced the Captain's armband.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> I've not yet forgot to send a whole weeks picks in, you were worse than @Pabby . You disgraced the Captain's armband.


That's what makes it even funnier.

I forgot to make a whole weeks picks and was still a better skipper than you.

Templar for Captain.


----------



## Teeto

Wallet said:


> Probably because I stepped down.
> 
> Bryn has fucked Team Wales up since. It's sad to see. :-(


Bryn is a false John Gotti, what a ******


----------



## Bryn

Teeto said:


> Bryn is a false John Gotti, what a ******


You had my back 4 an hour ago. What the fuck happened to you man? Your ass used to be beautiful.


----------



## Teeto

Bryn said:


> You had my back 4 an hour ago. What the fuck happened to you man? Your ass used to be beautiful.


I love you broner x


----------



## Mandanda

Looking forward to seeing the results come Sunday evening, Plenty of points and still shocked how many went for Sexton. I know it was close but i was actually gonna leave it out. Had a feeling everyone would pick Butler cos of hype and him being a good fighter. 

Glad i kept it in :yep..


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Looking forward to seeing the results come Sunday evening, Plenty of points and still *shocked how many went for Sexton*. I know it was close but i was actually gonna leave it out. Had a feeling everyone would pick Butler cos of hype and him being a good fighter.
> 
> Glad i kept it in :yep..


tell me about it :-(


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> tell me about it :-(


:lol:

Massive week for you lot :yep.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> :lol:
> 
> Massive week for you lot :yep.


yea i know man. need a big 1


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> yea i know man. need a big 1


Defo, The Scottish army could get pegged back or could widen the gap.

Who'd of thought this side was bottom early doors, Now it's in the hands of the Mexicans to make this Nations Cup competitive although Wales are slowly coming back to form.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Defo, The Scottish army could get pegged back or could widen the gap.
> 
> Who'd of thought this side was bottom early doors, Now it's in the hands of the Mexicans to make this Nations Cup competitive although Wales are slowly coming back to form.


I know mate :yep

yea @Bryn is doing a stellar job


----------



## Bryn

Mexican_LP said:


> I know mate :yep
> 
> yea @Bryn is doing a stellar job


Thank you, you're not doing so bad yourself. :good


----------



## 084

@Bryn :good


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mexico take a 6 point lead on us for this week after yesterday. We seem to be great at picking winners and woeful at picking methods.


----------



## 084

@Jim Bowen

:happy


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Teeto

C'MON SON


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mexican_LP said:


> @Jim Bowen
> 
> :happy


:ibutt:-(


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby

Proksa on points

Matthews by stoppage


----------



## LancsTerrible

@Pabby

Back from vacation. :bbb


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Proksa on points
> 
> Matthews by stoppage


:smug



LancsTerrible said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Back from vacation. :bbb


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I'll hit you up next week mah'dude, the fights for this week are already sorted.


----------



## Mandanda

All Picks are in :happy.


----------



## Markyboy86

Conquest ko1
Toms ko2


----------



## Mandanda

So Far...

Scotland 48pts.
England 57pts.
Ireland 39pts.
Mexico 60pts.
Wales 60pts.

3 more bouts left.


----------



## 084

3 pts in it


----------



## Bajingo

Ireland :rofl


----------



## 084

Whays going on @Pabby


----------



## Bryn

:smoke


----------



## Indigo Pab

A certain Scouser picked another Scouser to stop a certain Welshman, and Lunny picked Ashley Sexton.

:err


















































And I might have messed up a bit myself.


----------



## Bryn

:lol: Watching @Pabby try and manage his team is the highlight of the forum.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol::lol: You can always call on the Irish for entertainment. 

Wales vs Scotland final is looking likely..


----------



## Bryn

:bbb I'm ready, Mand'.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> :bbb I'm ready, Mand'.


Top man Bryn :good, Your boys are rallying back well after a blip. Next week could be a massive week in the Nations Cup.

TFFP played a blinder this week 18pts :yep.


----------



## GazOC

C'mon Team Wales!!!


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> A certain Scouser picked another Scouser to stop a certain Welshman, and Lunny picked Ashley Sexton.
> 
> :err
> 
> And I might have messed up a bit myself.


Most teams picked Sexton. ******.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Most teams picked Sexton. ******.


Stop being a gayer, you big gayer.


----------



## GazOC

Its OK being wise after the event but I'd be interested in hearing the rationale behind Matthews stopping Rees...


----------



## Indigo Pab

GazOC said:


> Its OK being wise after the event but I'd be interested in hearing the rationale behind Matthews stopping Rees...


:yep

Teeto knows I'm only messing, I'm hardly in a place to criticise at the moment anyways.:err


----------



## Scotty

:damn

Team Mexico racking them up this week:bbb


----------



## ScouseLeader

I had a good week. A pyaar 18 point-er.

Pavlik UD and all that.

Just saying.


----------



## Vano-irons

I actually done rather well this week.

Shame my team mates can't keep up the pace


----------



## 084

:freddy


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> I actually done rather well this week.
> 
> Shame my team mates can't keep up the pace


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader

Nobody gives me the credit I really deserve.


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> Nobody gives me the credit I really deserve.


:lol: come on mate, you are mostly on good form and had a top week this week, but it's a Team game, and all of Mexico had a good, if not great like yourself week :good


----------



## Mandanda

Fixtures to come.

Scotland vs Wales final. Can Scotland avenge there defeat to the Welsh next weekend?!. 

Mexico top week, closed the gap extremely well.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> :lol: come on mate, you are mostly on good form and had a top week this week, but it's a Team game, and all of Mexico had a good, if not great like yourself week :good


Fair enough, everyone put a good shift in and nobody let the side down, it was a proud week for the strongest team in the competition.

I just wanted my hair tousled and be told 'you did a top job Sport(s)'


----------



## 084

You did a top job @ScouseLeader :thumbsup

Hopefully @Bryn can keep this roll going, kick Scotlands arse :happy


----------



## ScouseLeader

And to think I was scorned at one point for being the Andy Carroll of team Mexico.


----------



## 084

:lol: 

who said that mate, i like Andy Carroll anyway :yep

EDIT: you were Andy Carroll at 1 point


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> :lol:
> 
> who said that mate, i like Andy Carroll anyway :yep
> 
> EDIT: you were Andy Carroll at 1 point


:lol: Good shout.

'53 and hating' aka 'MarkyHater' was drinking haterade by the gallon and chundering it all over me at one point.


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> :lol: Good shout.
> 
> '53 and hating' aka 'MarkyHater' was drinking haterade by the gallon and chundering it all over me at one point.


Fuck him, he's probably strung out on Heroin as we speak, while Team Mexico and chilling on beach in the sun sipping Corona and eating Taco's


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mexican_LP said:


> Fuck him, he's probably strung out on Heroin as we speak, while Team Mexico and chilling on beach in the sun sipping Corona and eating Taco's


:rofl


----------



## Markyboy86

ScouseLeader said:


> :lol: Good shout.
> 
> '53 and hating' aka 'MarkyHater' was drinking haterade by the gallon and chundering it all over me at one point.


Haters still succeeding Scouseloser.

Scotland:1061pts
Mexico:1045pts
Wales:969pts
England:906pts
All-Ireland: 864pts

Let me know how Team Mexico get on in there final next week.


----------



## Markyboy86

And that bird you tagged at nandos on friday LP, i hope you nailed that fud, hardstyle!! Like a G.


----------



## 084

''No Mark Cup'' Mark II


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> And that bird you tagged at nandos on friday LP, i hope you nailed that fud, hardstyle!! Like a G.


haha, na mate, not yet, going to be proper hard graft


----------



## Markyboy86

Or if its your family then i apologise like. But you got my fb mate.


----------



## 084

:lol::lol:

not family mate


----------



## Markyboy86

We all got a free can of irn bru and a tenner bag off the sunday sun because Murray got to the final the day. Its a fuckin bank holiday up here.


----------



## 084

10 bag won't go far for you


----------



## Markyboy86

Will go far enough to next week when my bravehearts are still top of the league though, thats the only buzz i need. Seriously, if you wreck that young thing from nandos then @Teeto will be crying tears of joy from his penis. Im proud of you.


----------



## 084

:lol: cheers pal


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'd like to request that Europe remain in the table. This does us a disservice.:-(


----------



## Mandanda

*Friday*
Edgar Jimenez	vs	Julian Rivera
Jose Luis Castillo vs	Ivan Popoca
Yukinori Oguni	vs	Masaaki Serie *Saturday fight/Friday Deadline*

*Saturday*
Leonard Bundu	vs	Stefano Castellucci
Amir Khan	vs	Danny Garcia
David Haye vs Dereck Chisora
Dmitry Sukhotsky	vs	Cornelius White
Anthony Mundine	vs	Bronco McKart
Robert Rolle	vs	Marcelo Leandro Da Silva

*Sunday*
Jason Booth	vs	Willie Casey


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Only got 1 wrong this weekend. My methods were shite mind.


----------



## Teeto

not sure what Mark is talking about but it sounds funny


----------



## 084

Teeto said:


> not sure what Mark is talking about but it sounds funny


:lol::lol:


----------



## Holmes

Castillo STILL fighting, fucking hell :-(


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> Castillo STILL fighting, fucking hell :-(


I was shocked to see that, no idea what state hes in these days. I'll send out fights tonight pal.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> I was shocked to see that, no idea what state hes in these days. I'll send out fights tonight pal.


Nice on. I'll take Khan fight please 

Need some 9'ers this week to boost us up league. War England!!!


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> Nice on. I'll take Khan fight please
> 
> Need some 9'ers this week to boost us up league. War England!!!


It's all yours mate.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> It's all yours mate.


Lovely. Pick in via pm


----------



## 084

@Rooq @Noonaldinho @wrimc @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Ishy

picks sent


----------



## Zico

Check PM Marky, with @Bryn in charge and wallet demoted should be easy pickings this week :yep


----------



## Bryn

Zico said:


> Check PM Marky, with @Bryn in charge and wallet demoted should be easy pickings this week :yep


Keep up you sweaty smackhead, I've been Captain for months.


----------



## Mandanda

Nice bit of trash talking to stoke the fires for weekend :yep.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Sxane - Edgar Jimenez	vs	Julian Rivera @LHL - Jose Luis Castillo vs	Ivan Popoca @LancsTerrible - Yukinori Oguni	vs	Masaaki Serie 
Mahself - Leonard Bundu	vs	Stefano Castellucci @Lunny - Amir Khan	vs	Danny Garcia @TommyV - David Haye vs Dereck Chisora @Sportofkings - Dmitry Sukhotsky	vs	Cornelius White @Teeto - Anthony Mundine	vs	Bronco McKart @Vano-irons - Robert Rolle	vs	Marcelo Leandro Da Silva @tony mush - Jason Booth	vs	Willie Casey

x


----------



## Danny

Oh noes.


----------



## Scotty

War Wales!


----------



## Vano-irons

Cheers swag don! 

I appreciate the kiss at the end of it a well


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday
Edgar Jimenez vs Julian Rivera - Jim Bowen
Jose Luis Castillo vs Ivan Popoca - @BoxingAnalyst
Yukinori Oguni vs Masaaki Serie *Saturday fight/Friday Deadline* - @diagnosismurder

Saturday
Leonard Bundu vs Stefano Castellucci - @Dan684
Amir Khan vs Danny Garcia - @Holmes
David Haye vs Dereck Chisora - @icemax
Dmitry Sukhotsky vs Cornelius White - @Bajingo
Anthony Mundine vs Bronco McKart - @Dinamita
Robert Rolle vs Marcelo Leandro Da Silva - @Bill

Sunday
Jason Booth vs Willie Casey - @brown bomber

Come On Lads. Need the big 9ers this week.


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby Mundine on points


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> Cheers swag don!
> 
> I appreciate the kiss at the end of it a well


Got mad love for my Team Ireland brethren.

Apologies on your relatively shit fight this week, but ever since my piece of genius regarding that infamous Sammy Vargas pick of yours you've been on a bit of a roll when it comes to these sort of encounters.



Teeto said:


> @Pabby Mundine on points


----------



## Vano-irons

Pabby said:


> Got mad love for my Team Ireland brethren.
> 
> Apologies on your relatively shit fight this week, but ever since my piece of genius regarding that infamous Sammy Vargas pick of yours you've been on a bit of a roll when it comes to these sort of encounters


:lol: again with the Vargas fight. The only way up could have possibly helped me was the upload some of his wins on YouTube. I take full credit :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: again with the Vargas fight. The only way up could have possibly helped me was the upload some of his wins on YouTube. I take full credit :lol:


Only myself and Mand are aware of just how astute my managerial skills were on that night. Rest assured it's something that has cemented myself as the most tactically adept captain(when I remember to actually send in the picks, that is :err).


----------



## Vano-irons

:lol:


----------



## Wiirdo

WTF Pabby always gives me some random cunt.:lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar

Zico said:


> Check PM Marky, with @Bryn in charge and wallet demoted should be easy pickings this week :yep


Bryn has been captain for a number of weeks and doing an admirable job - our results recently speak for themselves. Wallet has moved on, our fightback is in full flight, the fact that you are talking about us tells me all I need to know, we clearly have you rattled..!!


----------



## Zico

The only things getting 'rattled' up here are tennents super's and tenner bags :yep


----------



## 084

Nice gif @Pabby :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sxane said:


> WTF Pabby always gives me some random cunt.:lol:


You earn your way to the easier fights.:twisted

Unless you're a guy with ''specialties'' like LHL, who I consider more able to pick fights on FNF's than most others on the team due to the fact he regularly stays up to watch it. Alternatively you could pull a TommyV, and be really shit all the time leading me to purposefully giving you the easiest fights possible.



Mexican_LP said:


> Nice gif @Pabby :yep


:yep


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> You earn your way to the easier fights.:twisted
> 
> Unless you're a guy with ''specialties'' like LHL, who I consider more able to pick fights on FNF's than most others on the team due to the fact he regularly stays up to watch it. *Alternatively you could pull a TommyV, and be really shit all the time leading me to purposefully giving you the easiest fights possible.*
> 
> :yep


:lol: Harsh.

Although you seem to have given me an easy fight this week to, so that might not be saying much about my predicitons either:think


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Harsh.
> 
> Although you seem to have given me an easy fight this week to, so that might not be saying much about my predicitons either:think


The top part applies to you.:good

I try to give you those types of fights whenever I can to be honest, not complete nobodies but not exactly dudes at the ''highest'' level. You seem to be quite good at them.:yep

I should really start giving myself the easiest fights from now on, I'm being too kind to you lot.


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Oddly enough I never took notice of the types of fights you've given me, guess theres method to the madness after all


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mossy knows that I love him anyways(no ****). I'm sure he's fully aware of the fact that I shamelessly play favourites with him and Lunny.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> @Pabby Oddly enough I never took notice of the types of fights you've given me, guess theres method to the madness after all


Of course.:yep

People forget that we were challenging for first before that faithful night where I left Teeto in charge, and he ''made the fucking challenge''. Team Ireland have been out of the race ever since. Doesn't mean that I'm not the best captain anymore, mind. Because I am.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff

Willie casey stoppage dudes


----------



## Jim Bowen

brown bomber said:


> Willie casey stoppage dudes


cheers jeff, could you mention me in the post next week though pal, sometimes miss the odd post in here these days, nice one mate.

Big week coming from England, I can feel it. Any challenges planned @Mandanda?


----------



## SimonTemplar

Zico said:


> The only things getting 'rattled' up here are tennents super's and tenner bags :yep


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> cheers jeff, could you mention me in the post next week though pal, sometimes miss the odd post in here these days, nice one mate.
> 
> Big week coming from England, I can feel it. Any challenges planned @Mandanda?


Sadly not Jim, I tried bring them back and there wasn't a single challenge made in two weeks. I think in hindsight people who wanted rid now probably want them back. I may do it further down the line, but not for next few weeks :good,


----------



## Libertarian

@jimbowen Mundine on points for me.... probably controversial


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Sxane - I probably won't be back in time for the deadline, so if you're actually giving a pick in could you PM it to Mandanda babe? He's a nice dude, don't fret.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Bill @BoxingAnalyst . Need your picks ASAP lads.


----------



## JFT96

Don't know if LP will see my pick if I PM him so I'll just put it in here. Bundu pts


----------



## Bryn

Tonight's picks in. :smoke

Eff you, Scotland.


----------



## dkos

Oguni won a unanimous decision against Serie. 

:happy


----------



## Jim Bowen

dkos said:


> Oguni won a unanimous decision against Serie.
> 
> :happy


Ireland losing more points :happy


----------



## Michael

Jim Bowen said:


> Ireland losing more points :happy


:-(

On the plus side we were the only ones to predict Castillo via stoppage:yep


----------



## Bryn

Sportofkings said:


> :-(
> 
> On the plus side we were the only ones to predict Castillo via stoppage:yep


There's a reason for that mate. :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom

Sportofkings said:


> :-(
> 
> On the plus side we were the only ones to predict Castillo via stoppage:yep


:ibutt Watched a bit of the Ruslan fight was expecting Castillo to bust up the body but instead he just pizza faced him :lol: A wins a win though.


----------



## Michael

LHL said:


> :ibutt Watched a bit of the Ruslan fight was expecting Castillo to bust up the body but instead he just pizza faced him :lol: A wins a win though.


Good stuff, keep pulling your weight mate:bbb


----------



## Indigo Pab

Pabby said:


> Unless you're a guy with ''specialties'' like LHL, who I consider more able to pick fights on FNF's than most others on the team due to the fact he regularly stays up to watch it.


:yep


----------



## Ishy

So we were the only ones to go for Rivera? :yep


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> There's a reason for that mate. :lol:


I out of 47 aint bad, dont hate Bryn.


----------



## Boxed Ears

I have never heard of this competition before. I demand to know who enrolled me, immediately.


----------



## Mandanda

Team Wales?......


----------



## Mandanda

Mundine won via TKO in 7th and White won his fight on points.


----------



## Bryn

Boxed Ears said:


> I have never heard of this competition before. I demand to know who enrolled me, immediately.


:hi: You've been sending me picks every week for months.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Bryn said:


> :hi: You've been sending me picks every week for months.


I have been hacked. All of my picks have been correct. If yours don't match my 100% correctness ratio, you've fallen victim to a hacker. Likely @Supermanintights.


----------



## Bajingo

Sorry :|

Whenever I see White's name I remember Don George sparking a skinny legged guy with a really padded record and automatically pick against him. Maybe he's actually pretty good.


----------



## Bryn

Does this mean we've lost the challenge, @Mandanda? :-(


----------



## ScouseLeader

Bajingo said:


> Sorry :|
> 
> Whenever I see White's name I remember Don George sparking a skinny legged guy with a really padded record and automatically pick against him. Maybe he's actually pretty good.


This.

I actually thought Sukhotsky was good though, well he's looked good whenever I've seen him. Gave Brahmer the fight of his life when he was decent and sparked Mohameddi who is admittedly pretty crap. White appears to have vastly improved as a fighter though it would seem. Despaigne and now Sukhotsky are solid wins for him.

Apologies LP


----------



## Jim Bowen

So is @Boxed Ears actually a member or Team Wales by his own consent or available for selection? Because Team England could do with that final piece of the jigsaw at the minute, as Dan seems to have stopped making picks as well.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Oguni won a unanimous decision against Serie.
> 
> :happy


:good



Ishy said:


> So we were the only ones to go for Rivera? :yep


:good



ScouseLeader said:


> This.
> 
> I actually thought Sukhotsky was good though, well he's looked good whenever I've seen him. Gave Brahmer the fight of his life when he was decent and sparked Mohameddi who is admittedly pretty crap. White appears to have vastly improved as a fighter though it would seem. Despaigne and now Sukhotsky are solid wins for him.
> 
> Apologies LP


No drama


----------



## 084

When did that Casey pick get added, my laptop has broke and i lost my phone so won't be on here much, had no idea about that fight :-(

Sorry Team, i didn't think fixtures would get added


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: The fixtures haven't changed once mate, that's been there all week..


----------



## Mandanda

Scotland won against Wales and gained 40pts to total. They are now the team to beat in the second half of the season. 

Fixture list is now up, any issues please state asap!.


----------



## Zico

:happy:happy:happy:happy


----------



## SimonTemplar

Enjoy your moment, Scotland. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## 084

@Noonaldinho @wrimc @dkos @Ishy @Tommy O C @Mr.Gilfoid @Rooq @ScouseLeader @JFT96

picks are sent


----------



## Markyboy86

SimonTemplar said:


> Enjoy your moment, Scotland. Enjoy your moment.


We've been enjoying it for the last 3 or 4 months pal.:yep:smug


----------



## Holmes

@Jim Bowen

You allocating fights mate?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> @Jim Bowen
> 
> You allocating fights mate?


All in good time Dear Watson. I'll put em on here after this spliff. Maybe...


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday

Miguel Acosta	vs	Art Hovhannisyan @diagnosismurder
Juan Carlos Burgos	vs	Cesar Vazquez Jim Bowen
Wayne Reed	vs	Alastair Warren @Bill

Saturday
Ermano Fegatilli	vs	Devis Boschiero @BoxingAnalyst
Argenis Mendez	vs	Martin Honorio - @Bajingo
Adrien Broner	vs	Vicente Escobedo @Holmes

Jeff Evans	vs	Justyn Hugh @Dan684
Frankie Borg	vs	Danny Butler @Dinamita
Joe Hillerby	vs	Lee Murtagh - @icemax
Ismael El Massoudi	vs	Diego Gabriel Chaves - @brown bomber


----------



## icemax

Jim Bowen said:


> Joe Hillerby	vs	Lee Murtagh - @icemax


Nothing like an easy pick :stonk


----------



## SimonTemplar

Markyboy86 said:


> We've been enjoying it for the last 3 or 4 months pal.:yep:smug


:lol: That's not a bad point, on the face of it. But I can't let that affect my show of bravado - people are watching. So your little run can't last long.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> All in good time Dear Watson. I'll put em on here after this spliff. Maybe...




Whotchya smokin' B?



Jim Bowen said:


> Adrien Broner	vs	Vicente Escobedo @Holmes


:good

PM will be sent in a few mins, gonna think through this. It's a very, very close call this fight.


----------



## JFT96

Holmes said:


> :good
> 
> PM will be sent in a few mins, gonna think through this. It's a very, very close call this fight.


Are you joking?


----------



## Indigo Pab

@LHL - Miguel Acosta	vs	Art Hovhannisyan @LancsTerrible - Juan Carlos Burgos	vs	Cesar Vazquez @Sxane - Wayne Reed	vs	Alastair Warren @Sportofkings - Ermano Fegatilli	vs	Devis Boschiero
Mahself - Argenis Mendez	vs	Martin Honorio @Lunny - Adrien Broner	vs	Vicente Escobedo @TommyV - Jeff Evans	vs	Justyn Hugh @Vano-irons - Frankie Borg	vs	Danny Butler
Elvis(if I can find him) - Joe Hillerby	vs	Lee Murtagh @Teeto - Ismael El Massoudi	vs	Diego Gabriel Chaves


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby

Chaves by stoppage


----------



## Wiirdo

Gave me another good one. You're a cunt.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sxane said:


> Gave me another good one. You're a cunt.:lol:


I have a great deal of trust in you. The bond of trust between best friends cannot be broken, I know you shall do us proud.


----------



## Indigo Pab

****Announcement****

Pending @Mandanda 's approval, Team Ireland are happy to reveal that we have successfully made another quality signing.

Due to the competition being moved to a separate forum, attempting to contact certain members regularly has become a somewhat thankless task. As a result I have sadly been forced to drop CraigSeventy from the squad completely. Due to this, I went on the lookout for a similarly able-bodied poster, preferably one who had proven himself in this format.

Thus I found a man who had become disillusioned under the inept reign of a certain un-named Welshman *cough* @Bryn *cough*, who welcomed the idea of actually being part of a close-knit team for the first time. He has _a_ doubter of Scouse/Greek/Irish descent, but hopes they can iron out their differences now that they are partners in crime.

Welcome to the Emerald Isle, @Wallet.


----------



## Vano-irons

Fuck that taffy


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> Fuck that taffy


:think This I did not anticipate. We're in need of _at least_ one new member though. Perhaps a team vote is required here.


----------



## Vano-irons

Pabby said:


> :think This I did not anticipate. We're in need of _at least_ one new member though. Perhaps a team vote is required here.


:lol: I'm only fucking about. I like him :good


----------



## Michael

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: I'm only fucking about. I like him :good


I dont 

He could be a good addition to the team though for sure :good


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> ****Announcement****
> 
> Pending @Mandanda 's approval, Team Ireland are happy to reveal that we have successfully made another quality signing.
> 
> Due to the competition being moved to a separate forum, attempting to contact certain members regularly has become a somewhat thankless task. As a result I have sadly been forced to drop CraigSeventy from the squad completely. As a result I went on the lookout for a similarly able-bodied poster, preferably one who had proven himself in this format.
> 
> Thus I found a man who had become disillusioned under the inept reign of a certain un-named Welshman *cough* @Bryn *cough*, who welcomed the idea of actually being part of a close-knit team for the first time. He has _a_ doubter of Scouse/Greek/Irish descent, but hopes they can iron out their differences now that they are partners in crime.
> 
> Welcome to the Emerald Isle, @Wallet.


If this is how Wallet decides to leave Team Wales, then I'm shocked,,and we will be having a very public war of words.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bryn said:


> If this is how Wallet decides to leave Team Wales, then I'm shocked,,and we will be having a very public war of words.


Rest assured man, this does not affect the substantial degree of love _I_ have for yourself.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Rest assured man, this does not affect the substantial degree of love _I_ have for yourself.


I know we cool. We cool...we cool. Wallet be a snake in the grass, a motherloving snake. Snake I say. Snake. Motherloving spoon lover.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Damn! Didn't expect this. I will approve it unless Wallet objects but looks like he's made his move.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Damn! Didn't expect this. I will approve it unless Wallet objects but looks like he's made his move.


I expected it even less than you, Mand'. Dude is a snake. :-(

Imagine not even speaking to your boss first!?


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> I expected it even less than you, Mand'. Dude is a snake. :-(
> 
> Imagine not even speaking to your boss first!?


Sad stuff, So El Dreamteam is no more.

We need one of those one on one interviews :lol:, Wallet Exclusive on why he left Wales to go to Ireland.


----------



## Wallet

I'm a Free Agent. I'll speak to whoever I want. (No Bellew)

I left Team Wales on top, look at them now.


----------



## Holmes

JFT96 said:


> Are you joking?


No.

Broner could win on pts or KO. Escobedo isn't a pushover either and the odds are too wide imo. He can hit and Broners relatively untested. Its a hard fight to pin down imho.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> I'm a Free Agent. I'll speak to whoever I want. (No Bellew)
> 
> I left Team Wales on top, look at them now.


Go on, leave, see if i care. You filthy twat.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Wallet said:


> I'm a Free Agent. I'll speak to whoever I want. (No Bellew)
> 
> I left Team Wales on top, look at them now.


Come back to your homeland, do you want to known as CHB's Andy Townsend for the rest of your days?

Also we aren't rock bottom.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> Come back to your homeland,* do you want to known as CHB's Andy Townsend for the rest of your days?*
> 
> Also we aren't rock bottom.


:rofl

That's fucking quality Bowen.

Wallet make the move and follow your heart kidda... 
p.s You avy is fucking class :deal


----------



## Wallet

Jim Bowen said:


> Come back to your homeland, do you want to known as CHB's Andy Townsend for the rest of your days?
> 
> Also we aren't rock bottom.


What an interesting turn of events...



Holmes said:


> p.s You avy is fucking class :deal


:good


----------



## SimonTemplar

Pabby said:


> I went on the lookout for a similarly able-bodied poster, preferably one who had proven himself in this format...Welcome to the Emerald Isle, Wallet]


Well there's an oxymoron if ever I heard one.

I assume that Wallet is an interim signing until you do actually find this quality new team member you seek?


----------



## 084

Wow, big news.

I'm going to keep quiet on this one as team Ireland captain is a mod and I fear a ban for speaking with freedom like my amigo @ScouseLeader


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> Wow, big news.
> 
> I'm going to keep quiet on this one as team Ireland captain is a mod and I fear a ban for speaking with freedom like my amigo @ScouseLeader


Not a'tall, Lip. As Teeto would say, I am the only mod who is ''not a ******''.


----------



## Libertarian

Jim Bowen said:


> Friday
> 
> Miguel Acosta	vs	Art Hovhannisyan @diagnosismurder
> Juan Carlos Burgos	vs	Cesar Vazquez Jim Bowen
> Wayne Reed	vs	Alastair Warren @Bill
> 
> Saturday
> Ermano Fegatilli	vs	Devis Boschiero @BoxingAnalyst
> Argenis Mendez	vs	Martin Honorio - @Bajingo
> Adrien Broner	vs	Vicente Escobedo @Holmes
> 
> Jeff Evans	vs	Justyn Hugh @Dan684
> Frankie Borg	vs	Danny Butler @Dinamita
> Joe Hillerby	vs	Lee Murtagh - @icemax
> Ismael El Massoudi	vs	Diego Gabriel Chaves - @brown bomber


Borg on points for me.

Butler is crap.


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> Not a'tall, Lip. As Teeto would say, I am the only mod who is ''not a ******''.


:rofl :rofl boss shout haha


----------



## JFT96

Holmes said:


> No.
> 
> Broner could win on pts or KO. Escobedo isn't a pushover either and the odds are too wide imo. He can hit and Broners relatively untested. Its a hard fight to pin down imho.


Escobedo doesn't have a chance, not in the same class as Broner.


----------



## JFT96

LP, I've got Chaves pts for my pick.


----------



## 084

Cheers my man


----------



## Holmes

JFT96 said:


> Escobedo doesn't have a chance, not in the same class as Broner.


Quoted and noted.

Broner could demolish him or could be beaten. From what he's done so far I don't understand his high rating. It'll be a close fight imo. You'll see.


----------



## Captain Freedom

JFT96 said:


> Escobedo doesn't have a chance, not in the same class as Broner.


I agree with this. Escobedo was a prospect but he really has shown nothing to deserve the tag. I'm thinking early KO if Broner who actually fights to his strengths shows up or late one if he fights like a shit mayweather which he is hell bent on doing.


----------



## Mandanda

Get ya picks in if you haven't already :good. OP has picks so far.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane@Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane @Sxane

:twisted


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Bill

pull your finger out of your arse mate and send me a pick


----------



## 084

@Mandanda you get mine geez


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Boschierio via decision.


----------



## Mandanda

Mexican_LP said:


> @Mandanda you get mine geez


Yeah bro got it :good.

Them receipts you lot ask me to confirm do they not notify you then?. I presumed it would let you guys know i've read the message..


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Yeah bro got it :good.
> 
> Them receipts you lot ask me to confirm do they not notify you then?. I presumed it would let you guys know i've read the message..


didn't even know i send them


----------



## Indigo Pab

Ayo @Wallet, you can take Reed vs Warren instead of that dicksplash if you want.


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> Ayo @Wallet, you can take Reed vs Warren instead of that dicksplash if you want.


ok


----------



## Jim Bowen

Wallet said:


> ok


----------



## Wallet

My actual response to Pab's question was "no", however he decided to abuse his Moderator power and edit it. Like being back on ESB. :-(

I won't be participating in this week's picks while I assess my options.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet will not be participating because he's been sacked. He wasn't even on my shortlist to be honest, but he asked to be involved so I threw him an olive branch. My mistake. Apologies to @Bryn.

I am currently monitoring Sxane's position too, I'll more than likely kick him off also. Team Ireland has no time for such heathens.


----------



## Scotty

Damn Pabby. You aint half uptight when an Acosta fight is nigh!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Damn Pabby. You aint half uptight when an Acosta fight is nigh!


:lol: I have consumed a considerable amount of cider since that outburst(not enough to hinder my moderating capabilities, gotta keep CHB in the forefront of the mind. _Always_ :err), I've eased up a bit now. Nevertheless I have a feeling there could be quite a few emotional twists this weekend.:yep


----------



## Michael

edit


----------



## Wiirdo

Fuck off.


----------



## Bryn

@Pabby We still cool.
@Wallet Good luck finding a new team, you weapons-grade bellend.


----------



## Michael

I went for Hovannisyan via decision last night myself, how close did Acosta make it?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Sportofkings said:


> edit.


The Draconian Dictator Jack Strikes again. Editing your teams picks and posts, shame on you.


----------



## Michael

Jim Bowen said:


> The Draconian Dictator Jack Strikes again. Editing your teams picks and posts, shame on you.


Nah mate i edited that myself, was fully sure that Pab had taken the Acosta fight, didnt reliase it was LHL. Was ready to give shit to him untill I looked at the list of fights again:lol:


----------



## Jim Bowen

Sportofkings said:


> Nah mate i edited that myself, was fully sure that Pab had taken the Acosta fight, didnt reliase it was LHL. Was ready to give shit to him untill I looked at the list of fights again:lol:


:lol: Fair enough, I still enjoy painting Pab as an Irish Dictator though.


----------



## Bryn

Are all our picks in, @Mandanda? :think


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Are all our picks in, @Mandanda? :think


Bryn, do I strike as a man prone to letting down the team? A man to take his word lightly? The team sent in picks, I collated and passed on, our picks are officially in.

Simon


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Bryn, do I strike as a man prone to letting down the team? A man to take his word lightly? The team sent in picks, I collated and passed on, our picks are officially in.
> 
> Simon


I'm not doubting you, Simon. Honest. I just noticed that the OP was missing our picks for tonight.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> I'm not doubting you, Simon. Honest. I just noticed that the OP was missing our picks for tonight.


A clerical error on the part of the tournament organizer, which I am sure will be addressed shortly. Picks have been in a little while.


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> A clerical error on the part of the tournament organizer, which I am sure will be addressed shortly. Picks have been in a little while.


Well that's just swell, I'm glad. Sometime PM's go missing is all...


----------



## Indigo Pab

Such slander.:stonk

I didn't take the fight because I wasn't exactly the most impartial of people.:yep LHL was actually rather unfortunate in his pick, he went for Aguacerito to do the job in the 5th, which was the round he dropped Hovhannisyan in apparently. I haven't seen the fight yet, but I'm making the uncontroversial prediction that I'll score it in Acosta's favour.:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab

:rofl

Oh my god, @Sxane actually sent me his pick on Wednesday. I'm so sorry bro.

I'm so unfit for purpose here.

@TommyV, c'mon son. You're the only dude not to send me a pick yet tbg.


----------



## Danny

Pabby said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh my god, @Sxane actually sent me his pick on Wednesday. I'm so sorry bro.
> 
> I'm so unfit for purpose here.
> 
> @TommyV , c'mon son. You're the only dude not to send me a pick yet tbg.


Where's my fight? I don't remember getting a notification?


----------



## Indigo Pab

TommyV said:


> Where's my fight? I don't remember getting a notification?


.........



Pabby said:


> @TommyV - Jeff Evans	vs	Justyn Hugh


Remember the 13 seconds vs McKenzie guy?


----------



## Markyboy86

i WISH I COULD TAKE THE FIGHT AND ko IT TO EVERTONEE THATS NO BRITISE, FUCK TOMMY V AND ESB.


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn got the picks mate, Just got home and found the messages :good.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> i WISH I COULD TAKE THE FIGHT AND ko IT TO EVERTONEE THATS NO BRITISE, FUCK TOMMY V AND ESB.


:huh
:lol::lol::lol:
:nuts


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> @Bryn got the picks mate, Just got home and found the messages :good.


Cheers bro. :good


----------



## Markyboy86

@Bryn

GET FUCKED.

EDIT @MONGOSLITWRISTS


----------



## diagnosismurder

Danny butler stopped frankie borg


----------



## 084

Only 1 person picked Butler :LP:


----------



## Michael

Mexican_LP said:


> Only 1 person picked Butler :LP:


Fucccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Boschiero won via deicision btw.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Hugh stopped Evans


----------



## diagnosismurder

Lee murtagh beat hillerby in the sixth when hillerby retired with a dislocated shoulder


----------



## Wiirdo

Pabby said:


> :rofl
> 
> Oh my god, @Sxane actually sent me his pick on Wednesday. I'm so sorry bro.
> 
> I'm so unfit for purpose here.


:lol: You tard.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> @Bryn
> 
> GET FUCKED.
> 
> EDIT @MONGOSLITWRISTS


I bet you woke up with a sore head this morning.


----------



## Markyboy86

Yes, yes i did.

I love you really Bryn.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> Yes, yes i did.
> 
> I love you really Bryn.


I know you do mate, don't worry about it, I'm used to your drunken rants by now. :yep

Christmas 2011 was the most verbal/textual abuse I've ever taken in a two week period, and 90% was from you alone.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> I know you do mate, don't worry about it, I'm used to your drunken rants by now. :yep
> 
> Christmas 2011 was the most verbal/textual abuse I've ever taken in a two week period, and 90% was from you alone.


:lol::lol:

Just a shame the missus doesnt appreciate my drunken rants and sense of humour when pished, in the bad books in a big way right now.:stonk


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Just a shame the missus doesnt appreciate my drunken rants and sense of humour when pished, in the bad books in a big way right now.:stonk


Tell her I'm alright and not to worry. ;-)


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Tell her I'm alright and not to worry. ;-)


I texted her to say you were fine. Her reply "WTF are you talking about? You better no be pished again!"


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> I texted her to say you were fine. Her reply "WTF are you talking about? You better no be pished again!"


:lol: You legend.


----------



## Mandanda

Right fixtures are up for next weeks matchday. Check OP

Now with it being the Olympics to add some extra interest were going to have a Team Challenge. 

In your teams please select the Gold Medalist of each category, Captains are to include them in there PM's to me. Captains you have the last say on who gets picked. 

Men's Light Fly (49kg)
Men's Fly (52kg)
Men's Bantam (56kg)
Men's Light (60kg)
Men's Light Welter (64kg)
Men's Welter (69kg)
Men's Middle (75kg)
Men's Light Heavy (81kg)
Men's Heavy (91kg)
Men's Super Heavy (+91kg)
Women's Fly (51kg)
Women's Light (60kg)
Women's Middle (75kg)

For every correct winner, you gain 20 points. So make sure you pick wisely :good.


----------



## Markyboy86

Good addition to the comp Mand, Ireland this is your time to shine so remember and get your picks in :hey


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Right fixtures are up for next weeks matchday. Check OP
> 
> Now with it being the Olympics to add some extra interest were going to have a Team Challenge.
> 
> In your teams please select the Gold Medalist of each category, Captains are to include them in there PM's to me. Captains you have the last say on who gets picked.
> 
> Men's Light Fly (49kg)
> Men's Fly (52kg)
> Men's Bantam (56kg)
> Men's Light (60kg)
> Men's Light Welter (64kg)
> Men's Welter (69kg)
> Men's Middle (75kg)
> Men's Light Heavy (81kg)
> Men's Heavy (91kg)
> Men's Super Heavy (+91kg)
> Women's Fly (51kg)
> Women's Light (60kg)
> Women's Middle (75kg)
> 
> For every correct winner, you gain 20 points. So make sure you pick wisely :good.


Lucky we've got Amateur boxing expert @chatty on our side! :happy

Team Wales are going back to the top, baby!


----------



## Chatty

I was actually sitting sorting my picks out for the Olympics now and sifting through the bookies sites looking for anything worthwhile.

Ill send it over to you later today @Bryn with a few of the favourites and good outsiders to pm everyone and then we can all make the picks in unison


----------



## Bryn

chatty said:


> I was actually sitting sorting my picks out for the Olympics now and sifting through the bookies sites looking for anything worthwhile.
> 
> Ill send it over to you later today @Bryn with a few of the favourites and good outsiders to pm everyone and then we can all make the picks in unison


Cheers mate. :good

I've just sent out the PM's, I'll see what everyone comes back with and we'll work it out from there. I'll look forward to your input. Thanks again.


----------



## GazOC

Unless theres an objection (and probably even if there is an objection) I'll leave the Olympic medal picks to someone on our side who knows a bit about the subject.


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> Unless theres an objection (and probably even if there is an objection) I'll leave the Olympic medal picks to someone on our side who knows a bit about the subject.


No probs with anyone doing that, @GazOC.


----------



## GazOC

:good


----------



## Captain Freedom

I'd be the same as Gaz I haven't watched an amateur fight since the Irish Senior championships. Before that it was the commonwealth games.


----------



## Zico




----------



## 084

Can olympic picks be in on Saturday


----------



## Mandanda

Yep Saturday 7pm :good.


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Ishy @Rooq @Noonaldinho @JFT96

picks sent, any problems let me know :lp:

OI @Pabby whats going on :twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> OI @Pabby whats going on :twisted


: freddy

:freddy

(remove the space)

I was going to ask to have it made as :lp:, but an admin obviously read our conversation and took it upon themselves to upload it right away.:conf


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> : freddy
> 
> :freddy
> 
> (remove the space)
> 
> I was going to ask to have it made as :lp:, but an admin obviously read our conversation and took it upon themselves to upload it right away.:conf


words cant describe how upset i am :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> words cant describe how upset i am :-(


I tells ya buddy, the admin here are tyrants.:-( Only trust the mods.

:broner

I'll ask about getting it changed though.


----------



## 084

:good @Pabby


----------



## Graham Norton

Ask and you shall receive.

:lp


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mexican_LP said:


> :good @Pabby





Graham Norton said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> :lp


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

'Tis : lp now(without the space, of course).


----------



## 084

:happy


----------



## Bryn

TEST: :lp

EDIT: Sweet.

Can we have this one as ': bryn' ?









:yep


----------



## Zico




----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> TEST: :lp
> 
> EDIT: Sweet.
> 
> Can we have this one as ': bryn' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yep





Zico said:


>


:lol: class :deal

Team Europe can have a smiley with 2 flags, the blue 1 with the gold stars and a white flag, while sinking on a shitty little boat :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol:

I'll ask about it.


----------



## Holmes

@Jim Bowen

What's going on with the picks mate?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> @Jim Bowen
> 
> What's going on with the picks mate?


In work until late pal, can you allocate the fights for me mate.


----------



## Holmes

*Picks*

@Jim Bowen --- Grady Brewer	vs	Giorbis Barthelemy
@Bill --- Bethel Ushona	vs	Isaac Hlatshwayo
@diagnosismurder --- Jorge Lara	vs	Cesar Juarez 
@Dinamita ---Paulus Ambunda	vs	William Prado 
@Slip --- Ryan Clark	vs	Jonjo Finnegan
@BoxingAnalyst --- Robert Guerrero	vs	Selcuk Aydin
@icemax --- Julio Ceja	vs	Genaro Camargo
@Bajingo --- Shawn Porter	vs	Alfonso Gomez
@brown bomber --- Dante Jardon	vs	Miguel Roman

PM Jim Bowen with picks


----------



## Markyboy86

@everyone

Team Scotland still punkin yall.

Except from @Bryn and @Mexican_LP we coo and laid back......


----------



## Zico

'We'll be coming down the road' ....


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Holmes @Bajingo @icemax @BoxingAnalyst @Dinamita @brown bomber @Slip @Bill

Any picks on olympics welcome fellas.


----------



## Libertarian

I've never heard of either of these :lol:

Looks like Boxrec will be busy....


----------



## Michael

Hold on a mo, it says on boxrec that the Brewer-Barthelemy is scheduled for the 4th August.......


----------



## Mandanda

Your right SOK, fights is being removed from fixtures. Thanks :good.


----------



## Michael

Mandanda said:


> Your right SOK, fights is being removed from fixtures. Thanks :good.


No probs, that was my fight anyways, that means a well earned rest for me this weekend while I rip the piss out of my team's incompetence:yep


----------



## Mandanda

Sportofkings said:


> No probs, that was my fight anyways, that means a well earned rest for me this weekend while I rip the piss out of my team's incompetence:yep


:lol::lol:


----------



## 084

All picks are in except for @Ishy

:lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


----------



## Ishy

Mexican_LP said:


> All picks are in except for @Ishy
> 
> :lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


I was sure I'd sent it earlier, turns out not :-(. Just re-sent it :good


----------



## diagnosismurder

Ryan Clark won by 6th round ko

Hearing finnegan is not in a good way


----------



## GazOC

Sportofkings said:


> Hold on a mo, it says on boxrec that the Brewer-Barthelemy is scheduled for the 4th August.......


Good, that was a cunt of a fight to pick. Might go into hiding next week!


----------



## Mandanda

:lol:

I must admit i do spend a little while looking for those awkward type fixtures, i've tried to eliminate the gimme's as much as i can as we reach the business end of season.


----------



## Bryn

Sorry lads, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get our picks in for tonight.

My most humble apologies. :-(


----------



## Bajingo

:wales










































:lol::roflatsch


----------



## Michael

Bryn said:


> Sorry lads, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get our picks in for tonight.
> 
> My most humble apologies. :-(


:clap:


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Sorry lads, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get our picks in for tonight.
> 
> My most humble apologies. :-(


:rofl


----------



## Indigo Pab

I displayed some superb reactive tactical knowledge when there was the slightest hint of us _perhaps_ not being able to get the Hlatshwayo bout in, whereas Bryn can't get any of Saturday's fights sent. If only I had been present for this team every week since the tournament's inception, we would have been soaring.:-(


----------



## Zico

Soaring below us for sure :yep


----------



## GazOC

Bryn said:


> Sorry lads, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get our picks in for tonight.
> 
> My most humble apologies. :-(


:ughh


----------



## Roe

Sorry @Bryn, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get my picks in for most of the last few weeks.

My most humble apologies. :-(


----------



## Zico

Bryn said:


> Sorry lads, for reasons outside of my control I was unable to get our picks in for tonight.
> 
> My most humble apologies. :-(


I sympathise with you, in these situations, the likes of @SimonTemplar should have your back :wales


----------



## Bryn

In all seriousness, I'm genuinely gutted. This week was a massive opportunity to get some much needed points, I had all the picks in, even the olympics ones from amateur boxing experts like @chatty, but I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm like CHB's version of Shame Mosely....only more shot.

Sorry again, Team Wales, I have let you all down. :-(


----------



## Scotty

Bryn said:


> In all seriousness, I'm genuinely gutted. This week was a massive opportunity to get some much needed points, I had all the picks in, even the olympics ones from amateur boxing experts like @chatty, but I just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm like CHB's version of Shame Mosely....only more shot.
> 
> Sorry again, Team Wales, I have let you all down. :-(


I knew this would happen since the lynch pin of your team left...:yep


----------



## Mandanda

This weeks fixtures, I will put these on OP when i get time tomorrow and when boxrec bothers to update results of fights this weekend. For now i only know a few results. Anyways here's next weeks fixtures, lots of unknown fights with unknown fighters. A real lottery this week, not much quality bouts about so if teams put the homework in they may edge a few extra points but i understand it's going to be hard to find footage of many of these guys..

7pm deadlines. @Bryn @Jim Bowen @Pabby @Mexican_LP @Markyboy86

*Thursday*
Thomas Oosthuizen	vs	Rowland Bryant

*Friday*
Fernando Carcamo	vs	Herbert Acevedo

*Saturday*

John Riel Casimero	vs	Pedro Guevara
Khabir Suleymanov	vs	Arturo Santos Reyes
Javier Mendoza	vs	Alejandro Morales

Grady Brewer	vs	Giorbis Barthelemy
Osenohan Vazquez	vs	Antonio Sanchez

Byron Rojas vs	Luis Rios


----------



## Indigo Pab

I predict a lot of not-so-positive replies coming my way very soon.........


----------



## Mandanda

Will update table tonight, just waiting on boxrec to update the Ceja result. I believe my man Pollito or 'Chicken' won in three rounds but just need a confirmation first. Moses won, Ushona won which is a big win for the kid who lost to Vassell a while back..


----------



## dkos

I told LP that he gave me an easy pick that week when I was handed Ushona-Hlatshwayo to predict :yep

Hlatshwayo has been done for a while now, whilst Ushona has shown plenty of ability in both of his defeats.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> I told LP that he gave me an easy pick that week when I was handed Ushona-Hlatshwayo to predict :yep
> 
> Hlatshwayo has been done for a while now, whilst Ushona has shown plenty of ability in both of his defeats.


:good :lp

@ScouseLeader @Ishy @JFT96 @Rooq @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## Indigo Pab

Yeah, there aren't exactly many well-known guys fighting this week, do your best anyways.:lol:

Also, thank fuck that there's less than 10 fights for once. Finally I can have a few guys in reserve if others don't get back to me. Every week was becoming a struggle lately.:yep
@Teeto - Thomas Oosthuizen	vs	Rowland Bryant 
@Danny - Fernando Carcamo	vs	Herbert Acevedo 
@LHL - John Riel Casimero	vs	Pedro Guevara 
@Lunny - Khabir Suleymanov	vs	Arturo Santos Reyes 
@Vano-irons Javier Mendoza	vs	Alejandro Morales 
@Sportofkings - Grady Brewer	vs	Giorbis Barthelemy 
@Wiirdo - Osenohan Vazquez	vs	Antonio Sanchez 
@ImElvis666 - Byron Rojas vs	Luis Rios


----------



## Scotty

It looks like Fernando Carcamo is now fighting Robert Rodriguez..


----------



## Bajingo

What fight should I pick @Jim Bowen @Holmes


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bajingo said:


> What fight should I pick @Jim Bowen @Holmes


can you take either of the friday fights mate?


----------



## Mandanda

Fernando Carcamo fight is off then fella's.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> Fernando Carcamo fight is off then fella's.


No worries, when's this table getting up dated to show us above the Welsh mate? :hey


----------



## Mandanda

Jim Bowen said:


> No worries, when's this table getting up dated to show us above the Welsh mate? :hey


I've just done it, was gonna do it on Saturday. Your not above Wales yet though. They racked up 12 points this week. Just enough to keep them above you for now.


----------



## 084

You get my pick @Mandanda


----------



## Bryn

Jim Bowen said:


> No worries, when's this table getting up dated to show us above the Welsh mate? :hey


:hi: Not yet, me old china.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> I've just done it, was gonna do it on Saturday. Your not above Wales yet though. They racked up 12 points this week. Just enough to keep them above you for now.





Bryn said:


> :hi: Not yet, me old china.


Oh shit, I thought the table was still to be totted up from last week, so I thought we were 60 behind before last weeks fights, rather than after. Ah well, give it until after the Olympics.


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby Bryant on points


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> You get my pick @Mandanda


:good Yep.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Zico said:


> I sympathise with you, in these situations, the likes of @SimonTemplar should have your back :wales


Unfortunately I had my own, unrelated set of reasons outside of my control which led me to be off the board for a little while, so unfortunately I missed the whole episode, I have just this minute read back in. Apologies to both Team Wales and Bryn. Encouraging to see that we can effectively take a week off and still not prop up the table!


----------



## Jim Bowen

SimonTemplar said:


> Unfortunately I had my own, unrelated set of reasons outside of my control which led me to be off the board for a little while, so unfortunately I missed the whole episode, I have just this minute read back in. Apologies to both Team Wales and Bryn. Encouraging to see that we can effectively take a week off and still not prop up the table!


In fairness the Irish practically took a month off while @Pabby got stoned.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Jim Bowen said:


> In fairness the Irish practically took a month off while @Pabby got stoned.


We also took a day off yesterday while I got ossified. We got it wrong anyways so no bother really.

Beidh ár lá teacht, some day. Might be next season, but it will happen...............:sad2


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Brewer decision.


----------



## diagnosismurder

Are England's pcks in


----------



## Jim Bowen

diagnosismurder said:


> Are England's pcks in


Got fridays in mate, take a look at Saturday and send me over a pick on anything except John Riel Casimero vs Pedro Guevara.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Khabir Suleymanov vs Arturo Santos Reyes @Bill
Javier Mendoza vs Alejandro Morales @diagnosismurder

Grady Brewer vs Giorbis Barthelemy @Slip (hope you're back pal)
Osenohan Vazquez vs Antonio Sanchez @Dinamita

Byron Rojas vs Luis Rios @Jim Bowen


----------



## Mandanda

Fixtures for next week:

*Friday*
Darley Perez	vs	Bahodir Mamadjonov

*Saturday*
Brian Vera	vs	Sergio Mora
Antonio Escalante vs	Leonilo Miranda
Edgar Puerta	vs	Carlos Cardenas
Daniel Estrada	vs	Adrian Verdugo
Hugo Fidel Cazares	vs	Daniel Diaz
Daniel Sandoval	vs	Dennis Laurente
Victor Terrazas	vs	Raul Hirales

Should be easier for me to update and respond to picks this week, two 13 hour shifts took my motivation away from looking at this thread :lol:..


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny @Vano-irons @Wiirdo

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mandanda

Picks are in. Bit of a dull time in terms of fixtures.


----------



## Vano-irons

Sorry Pab. It's been a massively busy one for me over the last few days and I completely forgot mate


----------



## Indigo Pab

Vano-irons said:


> Sorry Pab. It's been a massively busy one for me over the last few days and I completely forgot mate


No bother mah'dude. There was only 7 fights I think so we had enough people left over to get them all in.

You've had your one............


----------



## Vano-irons

Pabby said:


> No bother mah'dude. There was only 7 fights I think so we had enough people left over to get them all in.
> 
> You've had your one............


:lol: it won't happen again sir!


----------



## Mandanda

Waiting on 2 results, Brewer won by 5th round DQ and the Morales fight was off although his opponent fought and won against a 5-4-1 fighter..

Try and get table up later tonight..


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @JFT96 @Ishy @dkos @Rooq @Mr.Gilfoid @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## dkos

Mandanda said:


> Fixtures for next week:
> 
> *Friday*
> Darley Perez	vs	Bahodir Mamadjonov
> 
> *Saturday*
> Brian Vera	vs	Sergio Mora
> Antonio Escalante vs	Leonilo Miranda
> Edgar Puerta	vs	Carlos Cardenas
> Daniel Estrada	vs	Adrian Verdugo
> Hugo Fidel Cazares	vs	Daniel Diaz
> Daniel Sandoval	vs	Dennis Laurente
> Victor Terrazas	vs	Raul Hirales
> 
> Should be easier for me to update and respond to picks this week, two 13 hour shifts took my motivation away from looking at this thread :lol:..


I don't know if Monday fights are allowed, but Ryo Akaho vs Yohei Tobe is next week and it is arguably the best match-up that weekend.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny - Darley Perez	vs	Bahodir Mamadjonov 
@Sportofkings - Brian Vera	vs	Sergio Mora 
@Danny - Antonio Escalante vs	Leonilo Miranda 
@Vano-irons - Edgar Puerta	vs	Carlos Cardenas 
@Teeto - Daniel Estrada	vs	Adrian Verdugo 
@LHL - Hugo Fidel Cazares	vs	Daniel Diaz 
@Wiirdo - Daniel Sandoval	vs	Dennis Laurente
Mahself - Victor Terrazas	vs	Raul Hirales

Escalante-Miranda, Cazares-Diaz, Terrazas-Hirales, and Daniel Estrada fighting are all good things for me. Very good things.


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby

Estrada by stoppage


----------



## Holmes

@Jim Bowen

Do you wanna jog on with picks fella?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> @Jim Bowen
> 
> Do you wanna jog on with picks fella?


Sorry mate, rushed under, I'll send mentions out in a minute and PM people tonight.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday
Darley Perez vs Bahodir Mamadjonov - @icemax

Saturday
Brian Vera vs Sergio Mora - @Bajingo
Antonio Escalante vs Leonilo Miranda @Bill
Edgar Puerta vs Carlos Cardenas @Jim Bowen
Daniel Estrada vs Adrian Verdugo - @Holmes
Hugo Fidel Cazares vs Daniel Diaz @diagnosismurder
Daniel Sandoval vs Dennis Laurente @Dan684
Victor Terrazas vs Raul Hirales @Dinamita


----------



## Back to Bill

Jim Bowen said:


> Sorry mate, rushed under, I'll send mentions out in a minute and PM people tonight.


Jim sorry I have't been up to scratch lately mate, I'm ready for selection if needed and I will reply this time.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bill said:


> Jim sorry I have't been up to scratch lately mate, I'm ready for selection if needed and I will reply this time.


Antonio Escalante vs Leonilo Miranda

Don't worry about it mate, been busy myself, just pick up the 9 points this week pal. :lol:


----------



## Bajingo

PM on the way


----------



## Holmes

good to see activity.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Danny @Vano-irons

I might not be around much in the next couple of days dudes, if you could send your respective picks on to Mand it would be simply delightful.

Thank you, godspeed.
x


----------



## ImElvis666

Was on holidays last week. Apologies for not sending in my pick.


----------



## Vano-irons

No worries Sir Pab!


----------



## Zico

Fuck Mexico! :hi:


----------



## Mandanda

Going to update scores from last week later. Boxrec's inability to sore results out on the sunday has led to a lot of catching up recently..


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mandanda said:


> Going to update scores from last week later. Boxrec's inability to sore results out on the sunday has led to a lot of catching up recently..


It still hasn't updated the Vazquez/Sanchez fight :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

ScouseLeader said:


> It still hasn't updated the Vazquez/Sanchez fight :lol:


Flipsake :lol:....


----------



## ScouseLeader

Mandanda said:


> Flipsake :lol:....


I'm beginning to wonder if those 2 even fought....:-(


----------



## Mandanda

ScouseLeader said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if those 2 even fought....:-(


:lol::lol: I've just searched there names and seen sweet fa!. I think your right...


----------



## Mandanda

Thanks lads for getting picks in BTW :good. Table is now up to date and ready for this week :happy.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Bill Pull your finger out lad.


----------



## Back to Bill

Jim Bowen said:


> @Bill Pull your finger out lad.


:lol: Sorry mate, pick sent now, I have the hangover from hell today so if it's wrong I have a valid excuse. :lp


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bill said:


> :lol: Sorry mate, pick sent now, I have the hangover from hell today so if it's wrong I have a valid excuse. :lp


haha no worries mate, nice one. I'm working with one, answering all your british gas enquiries until 6pm.


----------



## Mandanda

Scouse was right, that fight was never fought....

Anyways table is up and done, next weeks fixtures are done as well. 

Challenges Permitted!!!.


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> Challenges Permitted!!!.


:happy

@Pabby "Make D Challenge Punk!" :lol:


----------



## Bryn

@Lunny


----------



## Mandanda

Ireland now a point behind the Welsh who missed out on the Olympics, The Mexican's got 5 Golds so they edge slightly closer to the Scots who are still setting the pace and looking to kick on like Mo Farah on Saturday nights. 

The last two times i've set challenge weeks, no challenges have been made.

Oh and Adonis Stevenson is out of the George bout so that's pulled, Joe Selkirk fighting in Malta this week?. Bizarre..

I'm rambling, Night lads :good.


----------



## 084

@Mandanda

The Malta card is off and last i read Selkirk doesn't want to fight again


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> @Mandanda
> 
> The Malta card is off and last i read Selkirk doesn't want to fight again


Boxrec are pissing me off now, Have to find a replacement bout.


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Ishy @Rooq @JFT96 @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## dkos

We've got Pagara-Montoya II and D Kameda-Tawatchai coming up this weekend, but instead we are given a four rounder between two complete unknowns? :huh:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom

Not seen mini Kameda in a while. Have you seen the Thai he is fighting Kos? All them Thai's no matter what their record is are usually tough and capable.


----------



## 084

Don't tell him Kos :lp :lp :lp


----------



## dkos

LHL said:


> Not seen mini Kameda in a while. Have you seen the Thai he is fighting Kos? All them Thai's no matter what their record is are usually tough and capable.


I've not seen him mate, but his record is rather padded.

Hopefully he turns out to be a lot better than what the Kameda's are expecting :yep



LP said:


> Don't tell him Kos :lp :lp :lp


We have to get poor wrimc a fight to predict!


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> I've not seen him mate, but his record is rather padded.
> 
> Hopefully he turns out to be a lot better than what the Kameda's are expecting :yep
> 
> We have to get poor wrimc a fight to predict!


 @Mandanda Add the fight in matey :lp


----------



## Jim Bowen

LP said:


> @Mandanda Add the fight in matey :lp


No objections from Team England to adding it instead of the four rounder.


----------



## Wallet

Team Wales want the 4 rounder.


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Team Wales want the 4 rounder.


No we don't. You have no business in this thread, please leave.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> No we don't. You have no business in this thread, please leave.


As Team Wales President, I believe I do.


----------



## 084

Jim Bowen said:


> No objections from Team England to adding it instead of the four rounder.


Or just add the fight on??


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> We've got Pagara-Montoya II and D Kameda-Tawatchai coming up this weekend, but instead we are given a four rounder between two complete unknowns? :huh:lol:


The Kameda-Tawatchai fight has been in the fixtures from the start mate.


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> @Mandanda Add the fight in matey :lp


The four rounder is staying it's a wildcard i need fights where teams drop points and others gain, the Kameda fight was already in and will review the Pagara bout and look at boxrec again before adding another bout.


----------



## dkos

Mandanda said:


> The Kameda-Tawatchai fight has been in the fixtures from the start mate.


Fair do's.

LP didn't include it when he sent out the PM's :yep


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> Fair do's.
> 
> LP didn't include it when he sent out the PM's :yep


:ughh LP showing how focused Mexico are for the title run in :lol:.


----------



## Mandanda

Sunday bout has been added
Dmytro Kucher	SC	Jean Marc Monrose @Bryn @Jim Bowen @Pabby @LP @Markyboy86


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday
Henry Coyle SC Marcelo Alejandro Rodriguez - @Bajingo

William Gare vs Robin Reid - @diagnosismurder

Saturday
Juan Carlos Salgado SC Jonathan Victor Barros - @icemax

Breidis Prescott vs Francisco Figueroa - @Holmes
Jose Hernandez SC Robert Osiobe - @Bill
Rene Gonzalez vs Ricardo ''fake dinamita'' Alvarez - myself
Joe Broken Rope vs Ryan Rawls @Dinamita

Sunday *Saturday Deadline*
Daiki Kameda SC Mike Tawatchai - @BoxingAnalyst
Dmytro Kucher SC Jean Marc Monrose - @brown bomber


----------



## Mandanda

There's two sunday bouts as well lads, not sure why people are missing them cos it's in the OP. The Reid fight is apparently off but i need confirmation of that as it's still on boxrec and i couldn't find a article for it being off. If someone can find one that would be great. 

Sunday *Saturday Deadline*
Daiki Kameda SC Mike Tawatchai
Dmytro Kucher SC Jean Marc Monrose

Oh and if there's no challenges this week that will be 3 challenge weeks without a challenge so it won't be worth my while doing it. If you want points to catch up your gonna have to take some risks.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Fair do's.
> 
> LP didn't include it when he sent out the PM's :yep


You take that fight and @wrimc can take your fight :lp



Mandanda said:


> :ughh LP showing how focused Mexico are for the title run in :lol:.


:lol: eyes been playing tricks on me


----------



## wrimc

Who the fuck are ryan rawls and joe broken rope :lol:


----------



## dkos

wrimc said:


> Who the fuck are ryan rawls and joe broken rope :lol:


That's your problem now :happy

:lol:


----------



## Bajingo

Joe Broken Rope :rofl

Almost as good as Emerson Chasing Bear.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: See the novelty value of this fight makes it the most important clash of the weekend. Tell ya what... 

Bonus points for picking winner and outcome correctly gains you team another 11 points. Think that's fair enough?..


----------



## Wallet

Mandanda said:


> *Ireland*
> _Captain_: *Jpab*
> _VC:Teeto_
> ImElvis666
> Vano'plastic'Irons
> Wiirdo
> tonymush
> TommyV
> Lunny
> SOK
> LHL
> LancsTerrible
> *Wallet*


Wut? :huh


----------



## Danny

In the absence of Pab, who has decided to fuck off largely unannounced, he's asked me to take the reigns this week. Sorry for the late notice.

Your fights, good Sirs:

Henry Coyle vs Marcelo Alejandro Rodriguez - @LHL 
Rene Gonzalez vs Ricardo ''fake dinamita'' Alvarez - @Stonebridge Adventure Playground
William Gare vs Robin Reid - @Vano-irons 
Breidis Prescott vs Francisco Figueroa - @Lunny 
Joe Broken Rope vs Ryan Rawls - Myself

Jose Hernandez vs Robert Osiobe - @Sportofkings 
Juan Carlos Salgado vs Jonathan Victor Barros - @Teeto

Daiki Kameda vs Mike Tawatchai - @Pabby 
Dmytro Kucher vs Jean Marc Monrose - @ImElvis666

---

If you could PM me directly with your picks by your respective deadlines, that would be greatly appreciated, as I'm not sure when wannabe Fresco is going to resurface.


----------



## Vano-irons

I think the Reid - Gare fight has been pulled


----------



## Danny

Vano-irons said:


> I think the Reid - Gare fight has been pulled


Ah right, you can take my bout if you like? :rofl

If Elvis isn't around by Sunday I'll give you Kucher v Monrose as well.


----------



## Bryn

@PobbyV


----------



## Michael

Tommy has usurped the throne. 

Wouldn't be surprised to find Pab tied up in his basement:lol:


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> :lol: See the novelty value of this fight makes it the most important clash of the weekend. Tell ya what...
> 
> Bonus points for picking winner and outcome correctly gains you team another 11 points. Think that's fair enough?..


:nono

I was gonna "make the fucking challenge" with this fight having been allocated it by *M*arky*V*an*P*ersie :bart

These are the sort of fights that people should be challenging on :deal


----------



## Mandanda

Zico said:


> :nono
> 
> I was gonna "make the fucking challenge" with this fight having been allocated it by *M*arky*V*an*P*ersie :bart
> 
> These are the sort of fights that people should be challenging on :deal


They be Yohan Blake bro, they ain't even trying to challenge the leader. Maybe they are happy to let season run out and see Scotland win there first international title :lol:.


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> They be Yohan Blake bro,


:rofl

They're all runnin mate, we're runnin away with it :yep :happy


----------



## 084

Were challenge these junkie fucks all week every week.

:lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> Were challenge these junkie fucks all week every week.
> 
> :lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> Were challenge these junkie fucks all week every week.
> 
> :lp :ibutt :lp :ibutt :lp


Are you gonna make the challenge?? :think

Or will you continue to show as much scouse machismo as Lily Savage? :hi:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> Are you gonna make the challenge?? :think
> 
> Or will you continue to show as much scouse machismo as Lily Savage? :hi:


set some terms out for me to look at


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> set some terms out for me to look at


I see Team Scotland's picks in OP and nobody else's atsch

We are willing to accept offers :ibutt


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> I see Team Scotland's picks in OP and nobody else's atsch
> 
> We are willing to accept offers :ibutt


OK man, just Head to Head, who ever wins gets the other teams points


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> OK man, just Head to Head, who ever wins gets the other teams points


So this is a "team challenge" then?, most outcomes wins as per OP rules?


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> So this is a "team challenge" then?, most outcomes wins as per OP rules?


Mexico is a Team.

It's on :ibutt


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> Mexico is a Team.
> 
> It's on :ibutt


----------



## 084

Zico said:


>


:rofl quality


----------



## Mandanda

15 points to the winning side, plus the outcome bonus covering all bouts and losing side loses 8 points. 

Scotland risking it all in the name of glory, Mexico now happy to wage war as we close into later stages.


----------



## Michael

Coyle won via one sided decision. Team Ireland overtake team Wales and get out of last place for the first time in god knows how long:ibutt

We back baby! :deal


----------



## Mandanda

:lol:


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> :lol:


My best laugh tonight came from a thread about how Mr Billy Nelson was trainer of the year:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> My best laugh tonight came from a thread about how Mr Billy Nelson was trainer of the year:lol:


:rofl

And it only got 3 replies :-(, They've learned not to bite


----------



## Markyboy86

WAR SCOTLAND!
@LP is scared to even step into oor wee country!


----------



## Zico

Wales are bottom ......... what the hell is President Wallet doing with that once great Team !?!? :rofl


----------



## Scotty

Zico said:


> Wales are bottom ......... what the hell is President Wallet doing with that once great Team !?!? :rofl


The Irish have climbed the table??


----------



## Michael

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The Irish have climbed the table??


Hallelujah! Its a miracle, praise the lord :yep


----------



## Indigo Pab

_EASY!_

we will likely fall back into last again now that I have returned from BANTOUR. You have been warned.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Vano-irons @ImElvis667

I've been told by Dan that one of you two are to take Dmytro Kucher vs Jean Marc Monrose. Give me a shout whenever brehs.

x


----------



## Wallet

To think Wales were top when I stepped down... :rofl


----------



## 084

Pabby said:


> @Vano-irons @ImElvis667
> 
> I've been told by Dan that one of you two are to take Dmytro Kucher vs Jean Marc Monrose. Give me a shout whenever brehs.
> 
> x


saturday deadline for that fight mate, sorry


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> saturday deadline for that fight mate, sorry


:|

I bet he didn't send my Kameda pick in either.

DANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!

:twisted


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> :|
> 
> I bet he didn't send my Kameda pick in either.
> 
> DANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :twisted


Well at least you were above Wales, albeit it for a few hours:lol:

I think the Mexican signing of DKos brings back memories of when Cantona joined Man Utd. :lp:ibutt:lp


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Well at least you were above Wales, albeit it for a few hours:lol:
> 
> I think the Mexican signing of DKos brings back memories of when Cantona joined Man Utd. :lp:ibutt:lp


He's still our best stand-in by default. The last time I left someone else in charge for the week(end) we dropped from 3rd to last.:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons

I was at V festival


----------



## 084

We beat those Jock cunts hahaha

Viva Mexico :lp :lp :lp :lp :lp
@Markyboy86 @Zico @Ishy @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @wrimc @JFT96 @ScouseLeader @Rooq

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## wrimc

Did Joe Broken Rope pull off the upset win?!


----------



## Mandanda

Sadly not bro, lost via UD. No shame losing to this man..


----------



## 084

wrimc said:


> Did Joe Broken Rope pull off the upset win?!


:-(



Mandanda said:


> Sadly not bro, lost via UD. No shame losing to this man..


:lol:


----------



## wrimc

I see one of the judges scorecards was 37-39 clear hometown decision. JBR robbed again, DAMN YOU HATMAN! :-(


----------



## Mandanda

wrimc said:


> I see one of the judges scorecards was 37-39 clear hometown decision. JBR robbed again, DAMN YOU HATMAN! :-(


:lol:


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> We beat those Jock cunts hahaha


:nono

Put your Tequila down sunshine, you won one round, a round in which you had to be coaxed out of your corner atsch


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> :nono
> 
> Put your Tequila down sunshine, you won one round, a round in which you had to be coaxed out of your corner atsch


we won, go fuck yourself. @Markyboy86 gona be fuming with you hahahaha


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> we won, go fuck yourself. @Markyboy86 gona be fuming with you hahahaha


:rofl:rofl


----------



## Scotty

Zico said:


> :nono
> 
> Put your Tequila down sunshine, you won one round, a round in which you had to be coaxed out of your corner atsch


Spider caught a fly.:deal









Bravo el capitán:clap:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> :rofl:rofl


:yep good sport :good


----------



## 084

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Spider caught a fly.:deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo el capitán:clap:


Thank you, but was a team effort :lp :lp :lp


----------



## Zico

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Spider caught a fly.:deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo el capitán:clap:


----------



## 084

:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Fixtures so far. Boxrec playing up, so check the dates of the bouts. Oh and the Soliman bout, i need the pick in the night before obviously..

Michael Perez	SC	Fidel Maldonado Jr
Randy Caballero	SC	Manuel Roman

Kwanpichit 13 Rien Express	SC	Fernando Ocon
Sam Soliman	SC	Giovanni Lorenzo


*Saturday*
Robin Krasniqi	SC	Serdar Sahin	
Robert Stieglitz	SC	Arthur Abraham


----------



## Michael

Fuck, this is the thrid week in a row ive got my fight wrong. Could I be past my prime already?:-(


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: 

I'm glad the fixture quality has picked up this week, will add a few more as well. So Captains keep eyes on OP. I'm not a babysitter so won't be tagging you. It's all about professionalism at this time of season...


----------



## GazOC

We're fucked then.:-(


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl In Bryn We Trust.


----------



## GazOC

Lions led by donkeys mate.


----------



## Scotty

You know it's bad when Gaz goes into abuse mode:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

GazOC said:


> Lions led by donkeys mate.


:lol::lol: Vote of confidence by Bryn's team mates.


----------



## GazOC

Only kidding Captain!!:wales


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> Lions led by donkeys mate.


 @Bryn


----------



## GazOC

Wallet said:


> @Bryn


I'm not that "up" with how that @ thing works but is it fair to say you've just grassed me up to the boss?:huh


----------



## GazOC

GazOC said:


> Only kidding Captain!!:wales


 @Bryn.


----------



## Wallet

GazOC said:


> I'm not that "up" with how that @ thing works but is it fair to say you've just grassed me up to the boss?:huh


:conf


----------



## Bryn

:sad2


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bill said:


> Im going to actually focus this time around, I lost my way at the other place and got pushed back in the reserves, I have realised the error of my ways and am now fully fit.
> 
> War England! :ibutt





BoxingAnalyst said:


> ^^^ Same here Bill, going to make more of an effort from now on.


Just reminding you two of these posts fella's. Pull your collective fingers out. Ta.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol::lol: England are like real life version of side Mike Bassett put together.


----------



## Mandanda

Manuel Avila	SC	Vicente Alfaro
Cristian Ruben Gramajo	SC	Cristian Torres


----------



## Mandanda

Ok Fixtures are in OP. Normal deadlines for fights bar the 13 Rein Express and Soliman bouts. Night before please fella's!.

Oh and get ya wisest men ready for next week :yep. Select your soldiers wisely my people..


----------



## Zico




----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Ok Fixtures are in OP. Normal deadlines for fights bar the 13 Rein Express and Soliman bouts. Night before please fella's!.
> 
> Oh and get ya wisest men ready for next week :yep. Select your soldiers wisely my people..


I have a whole team full of wise men :lp
@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @JFT96 @dkos @Rooq @Noonaldinho @Ishy @wrimc

picks sent amigo's


----------



## Indigo Pab

@LunnyMichael Perez	SC	Fidel Maldonado Jr
Mahself - Randy Caballero	SC	Manuel Roman
@Teeto - Kwanpichit 13 Rien Express	SC	Fernando Ocon
@Vano-irons - Sam Soliman	SC	Giovanni Lorenzo
@LHL - Cristian Ruben Gramajo	SC	Cristian Torres
@Stonebridge Adventure Playground - Robin Krasniqi	SC	Serdar Sahin	
@Sportofkings - Robert Stieglitz	SC	Arthur Abraham
@LancsTerrible or @ImElvis666 or @tony mush - Manuel Avila	SC	Vicente Alfaro

Some people aren't around all that often so I'll just take the pick of whoever gets back to me first. Godspeed.


----------



## GazOC

I shall be having it large (whatever that means) in Ibiza this weekend and will therefore unable to make my picks. Apologies.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> @LunnyMichael Perez	SC	Fidel Maldonado Jr
> Mahself - Randy Caballero	SC	Manuel Roman
> @Teeto - Kwanpichit 13 Rien Express	SC	Fernando Ocon
> @Vano-irons - Sam Soliman	SC	Giovanni Lorenzo
> @LHL - Cristian Ruben Gramajo	SC	Cristian Torres
> @Stonebridge Adventure Playground - Robin Krasniqi	SC	Serdar Sahin
> @Sportofkings - Robert Stieglitz	SC	Arthur Abraham
> @LancsTerrible or @ImElvis666 or @tony mush - Manuel Avila	SC	Vicente Alfaro
> 
> Some people aren't around all that often so I'll just take the pick of whoever gets back to me first. Godspeed.


Rien on points


----------



## Zico

GazOC said:


> I shall be having it large (whatever that means) in Ibiza this weekend and will therefore unable to make my picks. Apologies.


Smash it lad! :good


----------



## Mandanda

Have a great time Gaz!.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday
Michael Perez SC Fidel Maldonado Jr - @Bill
Randy Caballero SC Manuel Roman - @icemax
Kwanpichit 13 Rien Express SC Fernando Ocon @Dinamita
Sam Soliman SC Giovanni Lorenzo @Holmes

Cristian Ruben Gramajo SC Cristian Torres - @Bajingo

Saturday
Robin Krasniqi SC Serdar Sahin @brown bomber
Robert Stieglitz SC Arthur Abraham Jim
Manuel Avila SC Vicente Alfaro @BoxingAnalyst

PM picks to me ASAP please lads. Cheers. Jim.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Vano-irons I need your pick for tomorrow brudda, just letting you know. It's not my fault if you screw up.............


----------



## ImElvis666

Avila on points.


----------



## Back to Bill

Mandanda said:


> :lol::lol: England are like real life version of side Mike Bassett put together.






 @Jim Bowen. Picks in mate. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Well done to @Jim Bowen and @Pabby both got there picks in for tomorrow. Captains remember two of the fights tomorrow are early bouts.


----------



## 084

Which 1's mate


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> Which 1's mate


Soliman and the Thai bout.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Soliman and the Thai bout.


sent all for friday :good


----------



## Holmes

Mand Jim put the picks in for tonight has he not.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> Mand Jim put the picks in for tonight has he not.


got the soliman and thai fights in, doing the others now pal.


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> got the soliman and thai fights in, doing the others now pal.


Good man, cheers B


----------



## dkos

Kwanpichit won on points :good


----------



## Michael

Why does it say that I picked Lorenzo on points on the OP, it wasn't even my fight for this week :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Whoops, got SOK mixed up with Vano.

UNBELIEVABLE JEFF


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Whoops, got SOK mixed up with Vano.
> 
> UNBELIEVABLE JEFF


Woah Nelly! Right, I didn't want to go getting the blame for it since we got it wrong is all:bart

We've become such a joke at this point you cant do anything but laugh though, knowing our recent luck Stieglitz gets sparked in the first round by Abraham :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Woah Nelly! Right, I didn't want to go getting the blame for it since we got it wrong is all:bart
> 
> We've become such a joke at this point you cant do anything but laugh though, knowing our recent luck Stieglitz gets sparked in the first round by Abraham :lol:


Doesn't say much for Wales, looks like we might overtake them this weekend.:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: The Irish have took professionalism back to the 80's and early 90's. I think some of you lads have Mullets and Souness type tashes.


----------



## Zico

Rumour has it there's trouble brewing in the Valley's ... :rofl :rofl


----------



## Bryn

No trouble here.


----------



## Mandanda

Mexico close the gap to within 30, then decide to take weekend off. Hearing there's been stabbings and drive-by shootings in the Capital as well as a sleeping protest after they got tired..

Scotland are meticulous though, Marky off on Holiday while he leaves Z in charge. Impressive leadership from my Hun Brethren.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Can't believe Caballero didn't get the stoppage, I thought I was a genius when he dropped Roman in the second.:-(

SOK is on thin ice though. VERY. THIN. ICE.


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Can't believe Caballero didn't get the stoppage, I thought I was a genius when he dropped Roman in the second.:-(
> 
> *SOK is on thin ice though. VERY. THIN. ICE*.


You cant fire me, I quit!


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wait, what? Noooooooooooooooooooooo don't quit!

:err


----------



## Michael

Pab its about time you learned the truth. Team Wales captain @Bryn has been paying me off over the last month or so in an effort to sabotage your plans of overtaking team Wales in the rankings. That's where all my shit picks are coming from. I just cant can't handle the shame of it anymore, and I feel I must step down:-(


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Pab its about time you learned the truth. Team Wales captain @Bryn has been paying me off over the last month or so in an effort to sabotage your plans of overtaking team Wales in the rankings. That's where all my shit picks are coming from. I just cant can't handle the shame of it anymore, and I feel I must step down:-(


Enjoy your time in the Gulag then, buddy.


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> Enjoy your time in the Gulag then, buddy.


Was just joking pabops


----------



## Mandanda

Mexico will hold a press conference once Captain Pikez gets out of bed tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> No trouble here.


k.


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> Mexico will hold a press conference once Captain Pikez gets out of bed tomorrow afternoon...


:fire


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Mexico close the gap to within 30, then decide to take weekend off. Hearing there's been stabbings and drive-by shootings in the Capital as well as a sleeping protest after they got tired..
> 
> Scotland are meticulous though, Marky off on Holiday while he leaves Z in charge. Impressive leadership from my Hun Brethren.





Mandanda said:


> Mexico will hold a press conference once Captain Pikez gets out of bed tomorrow afternoon...





Mr.Gilfoid said:


> :fire


i got fridays picks in, but really sorry about sat night, really really sorry :-(


----------



## Bryn

:rofl


----------



## Zico

Nice one @LP :hi:


----------



## Bryn




----------



## 084

Zico said:


> Nice one @LP :hi:


:sad2


----------



## Zico

Bryn said:


>


:lol: :rofl


----------



## Vano-irons

Bryn said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Mandanda

Felix Sturm	SC	Daniel Geale
Moruti Mthalane	SC	Ricardo Nunez
Gennady Golovkin	SC	Grzegorz Proksa
Serhiy Dzinziruk	SC	Jonathan Gonzalez

More to come..


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> Felix Sturm	SC	Daniel Geale
> Moruti Mthalane	SC	Ricardo Nunez
> Gennady Golovkin	SC	Grzegorz Proksa
> Serhiy Dzinziruk	SC	Jonathan Gonzalez
> 
> More to come..


Team Scotland will be all over those like The Sweeney boss :good


----------



## Mandanda

Zico said:


> Team Scotland will be all over those like The Sweeney boss :good


Your doing well in your captains absence Z, Impressive stuff. Even managed to distract Captain Pikez on Saturday :yep.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Might as well start giving them out early.
@Sportofkings - Felix Sturm	vs Daniel Geale 
@Wiirdo - Moruti Mthalane vs Ricardo Nunez 
@Vano-irons - Gennady Golovkin vs Grzegorz Proksa 
@Danny - Serhiy Dzinziruk vs Jonathan Gonzalez


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> Your doing well in your captains absence Z, Impressive stuff. Even managed to distract Captain Pikez on Saturday :yep.


:good

I sent him a complimentary 6-pack of Desperado's to throw him off his game :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

:lol:

Added..

Roberto Domingo Sosa	SC	Zolani Tete
Tepparith Kokietgym	SC	Nobuo Nashiro
Gavin McDonnell	SC	Scott Gladwin


----------



## Indigo Pab

@LHL - Roberto Domingo Sosa vs Zolani Tete
I'll take Tepparith Kokietgym	vs Nobuo Nashiro 
@Lunny - Gavin McDonnell	vs Scott Gladwin


----------



## 084

What days are those fights on mate

Also, can we squeeze 1 more fight in please


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @JFT96 @wrimc @Rooq @dkos @Ishy @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid

picks sent


----------



## Mandanda

Captains all bouts are Saturday bouts, Deadline 7pm for all bar the Tepparith Kokietgym vs Nobuo Nashiro bout. Friday deadline for that. 
@Bryn @LP @Zico @Pabby @Jim Bowen


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Sportofkings @Vano-irons @Wiirdo @Danny @Lunny

Step your responding game up doe.


----------



## Vano-irons

It's ok @Pabby it's a little bit like the Snoop dog song

'I just wonna make you sweat'


----------



## Holmes

@Jim Bowen
You sorting out picks dude?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> @Jim Bowen
> You sorting out picks dude?


Next hour or so pal, if you want to pick one before then that would be sound mate.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Felix Sturm SC Daniel Geale @Bill
Moruti Mthalane SC Ricardo Nunez @BoxingAnalyst
Gennady Golovkin SC Grzegorz Proksa Jim
Serhiy Dzinziruk SC Jonathan Gonzalez @Bajingo
Roberto Domingo Sosa SC Zolani Tete @diagnosismurder
Tepparith Kokietgym SC Nobuo Nashiro @Holmes need yours tonight fella
Gavin McDonnell SC Scott Gladwin @icemax


----------



## Back to Bill

@Jim Bowen. Pick sent mate.


----------



## Zico

Scotland picks are in


----------



## 084

@dkos

pick handy mate, can u pm it to me


----------



## Zico

Geale PTS :yep


----------



## Bajingo

Wrong again atsch


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bajingo said:


> Wrong again atsch


It's alright mate, we win as a team and we fail as a team. As it is looks like we could come out this week with a solitary correct pick :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill

I went for Sturm PTS , which I though was a safe bet seeing as it was in Germany and they go and give it to Geale, fucking Germans hate me and done it out of spite I think.


----------



## Zico

16/1 at the vbookie for Geale PTS :yep


----------



## Zico

Please come back Mand! :sad2


----------



## 084

Where's he gone @Zico


----------



## Zico

LP said:


> Where's he gone @Zico


Is he banned or on some Holiday Weekend jolly? ...................... in the Canaries singing The Sash with marky? :lol:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> Is he banned or on some Holiday Weekend jolly? ...................... in the Canaries singing The Sash with marky? :lol:


:lol::lol:

Marky was getting hot & sweaty with Jade Goody's mum last i saw, not sure he'd want any other company :yep

As for Mand, i think he's on lates at moment with work.


----------



## Mandanda

Yeah lads sorry about the wait, fixtures and stuff to go up tonight. Getting busy, football season mixed with work elsewhere. Bear with me :good.


----------



## 084

@Mandanda

Can we try get 8 picks for this week please to accomodate my team please.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: More like i need more fights to get points back we lost when i forgot to send picks in the other week :lol:. I see what i can do.


----------



## Mandanda

*Scotland*
Kokietgym PTS - Richard Gough 9pts
Geale PTS - Zico 9pts
Nunez KO - gpat 0pts
GGG KO - markyboy 9pts
Dzinzuruk PTS - HMS Temple 0pts
Sosa PTS - The Uzi 9pts
Gladwin PTS - mckay 0pts

England
Tepparith Kokietgym pts 9pts
Tete by decision diagnosis 0pts
Dzinziruk UD bajingo 0pts
sturm pts bill 0pts
golovkin pts Jim 3pts
nunez pts dan 0pts
gladwin pts icemax 0pts

Mexico
Gladwin PTS - Wrimc 0pts
Felix Sturm TKO - Noonaldinho 0pts
Moruti Mthalane PTS - ScouseLeader 3pts
Gennady Golovkin TKO - Ishy 9pts
Serhiy Dzinziruk PTS - JFT96 0pts
Roberto Domingo Sosa PTS - Scotty 9pts

Ireland
Sportofkings - Felix Sturm Points 0pts
Wiirdo - Moruti Mthalane Stoppage 9pts
Vano-irons - Gennady Golovkin Stoppage 9pts
Danny - Serhiy Dzinziruk Points 0pts
LHL - Roberto Domingo Sosa Points 9pts
Pab - Tepparith Kokietgym Points 9pts
Lunny - Scott Gladwin Points 0pts

Wales
Bryn - Kokietgym PTS 9pts
Felix Sturm PTS - SimonTemplar 0pts
Gennady Golovkin TKO - Maervelous Marv 9pts
Serhiy Dzinziruk PTS - GazOC 0pts
Roberto Domingo Sosa PTS - Flea Man 9pts
Scott Gladwin PTS - Chatty 0pts

Table is updated, fixtures to come my children.


----------



## Mandanda

Friday
Robert Rolle	SC	Edson Roberto Dos Santos Borges	

Tony Conquest	SC	Ian Tims
Dennis Tubieron	SC	Hiroki Shiino *Saturday bout*

Saturday
Daniel Rosas	SC	Julio Cesar Miranda
Vyacheslav Glazkov	SC	Konstantin Airich
Ayup Arsaev	SC	Khavazhy Khatsyhau 
Tony Bellew SC	Edison Miranda
Lee Purdy	SC	Gumersindo Lucas Carrasco 
Andre Ward SC	Chad Dawson	 
Antonio DeMarco	SC	John Molina


----------



## 084

@Mandanda

cheers mate, u forgot Dkos pick i sent you :good


----------



## Mandanda

Right you are, added the 9pts to score. 

Time to deleted my whole inbox, it's a mess!.


----------



## Indigo Pab

10 fights!?!? Don't expect me to get all of them in.:lol:
@Danny - Robert Rolle	vs Edson Roberto Dos Santos Borges	 @Teeto - Tony Conquest vs Ian Tims @Wiirdo - Dennis Tubieron vs Hiroki Shiino 
Mahself - Daniel Rosas	vs Julio Cesar Miranda @ImElvis666 - Vyacheslav Glazkov	vs Konstantin Airich @LancsTerrible - Ayup Arsaev vs Khavazhy Khatsyhau  @Sportofkings - Tony Bellew vs Edison Miranda @Vano-irons - Lee Purdy vs Gumersindo Lucas Carrasco  @Lunny - Andre Ward vs Chad Dawson	 @LHL - Antonio DeMarco vs John Molina


----------



## Lunny

Boy oh boy I've really hit the big time. Wait until my ma hears about this.


----------



## Mandanda

Tell ya what, Teams can use one player for two bouts maximum. Fair enough?. Use your soldiers wisely :yep..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> Tell ya what, Teams can use one player for two bouts maximum. Fair enough?. Use your soldiers wisely :yep..


You're a wonderful man, Mand. With an equally beautiful soul.


----------



## Mandanda

Pabby said:


> You're a wonderful man, Mand. With an equally beautiful soul.


:lol::good


----------



## Zico

Agreed @Pabby, the man is to CHB what Jeff Stelling is to Super Soccer Saturday, good to have you back Mand :good


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> 10 fights!?!? Don't expect me to get all of them in.:lol:
> 
> @Danny - Robert Rolle	vs Edson Roberto Dos Santos Borges
> @Teeto - Tony Conquest vs Ian Tims
> @Wiirdo - Dennis Tubieron vs Hiroki Shiino
> Mahself - Daniel Rosas	vs Julio Cesar Miranda
> @ImElvis666 - Vyacheslav Glazkov	vs Konstantin Airich
> @LancsTerrible - Ayup Arsaev vs Khavazhy Khatsyhau
> @Sportofkings - Tony Bellew vs Edison Miranda
> @Vano-irons - Lee Purdy vs Gumersindo Lucas Carrasco
> @Lunny - Andre Ward vs Chad Dawson
> @LHL - Antonio DeMarco vs John Molina


conquest by decision


----------



## Zico

Just so that you guys know, we at Team Scotland have definitions for each of the other teams, many definitions, here's a few ......

The collective name for a group of Mexicans would be for example - " A Bastard " ....... ie - " Those bastards have no chance of nailing top spot "

similarly, a group of Irish are known as - " An ejaculation " ....... ie - " Pabs troops? They are an ejaculation of plastic paddy's "

Interestingly the Welsh in numbers are referred to as " the anal attackers of even-toed ungulates " in some parts but we've shortened that down to " Cunts " here at HQ

England however have no one definitive term classing them, let's just say there are numerous and colourful colloquial niceties were they are concerned.

Just brought this up as I'd heard @LP referred to Team Scotland as " The Elite " in conversation recently :hi:


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> conquest by decision


Thank you sir.



Zico said:


> similarly, a group of Irish are known as - " An ejaculation " ....... ie - " Pabs troops? They are an ejaculation of plastic paddy's "


:lol: I'll have you know that there is only one member of Team Ireland who doesn't at the very _least_ have an Irish grandparent, and Danny has an Irish cat. So everyone qualifies perfectly well thank you very much.


----------



## Zico

Pabby said:


> :lol: I'll have you know that there is only one member of Team Ireland who doesn't at the very _least_ have an Irish grandparent, and Danny has an Irish cat. So everyone qualifies perfectly well thank you very much.


:good


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @JFT96 @Rooq @Tommy O C @Noonaldinho @dkos @Ishy @wrimc

picks sent

:lol: @Zico fuck off :yep


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> Friday
> Robert Rolle	SC	Edson Roberto Dos Santos Borges


Historic Word title on the line:happy
http://boxrec.com/title_search.php?title=NBA&division=Light Heavyweight&SUBMIT=Go


----------



## Michael

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Historic Word title on the line:happy
> http://boxrec.com/title_search.php?title=NBA&division=Light Heavyweight&SUBMIT=Go


Its new owners wont be quite the quality of the previous ones though :yep


----------



## Scotty

Sportofkings said:


> Its new owners wont be quite the quality of the previous ones though :yep


Are you actually knocking the level of opponents both guys have been up against to earn this title shot?

Don't let the lack of fighters with a winning record fool you!:yep


----------



## Holmes

@ jim bowen, picks?


----------



## Jim Bowen

Holmes said:


> @ jim bowen, picks?


on there way, been busy at work. next hour or so pal


----------



## Jim Bowen

Robert Rolle SC Edson Roberto Dos Santos Borges @Holmes
Tony Conquest SC Ian Tims @Bill
Dennis Tubieron SC Hiroki Shiino *Saturday bout* Jim

Saturday
Daniel Rosas SC Julio Cesar Miranda @BoxingAnalyst
Vyacheslav Glazkov SC Konstantin Airich @Dinamita
Ayup Arsaev SC Khavazhy Khatsyhau @diagnosismurder
Tony Bellew SC Edison Miranda Jim
Lee Purdy SC Gumersindo Lucas Carrasco @Holmes
Andre Ward SC Chad Dawson @Bajingo
Antonio DeMarco SC John Molina @icemax


----------



## Zico

Picks are in, loaded weekend! :good


----------



## Mandanda

And to think i stupidly left out the Olusegun fight, It crept up on me that fight. I thought it was next month. Great fight..


----------



## Jim Bowen

The fuck, I though Airich was banned for a year after failing a drugs test? Have I completely made this up or has something gone on here?


----------



## Mandanda

You want WAR!! I'll give you war!!!!!!! 11 bouts this week, once again you can choose two bouts per team member. The deadwood can get piles as they sit on the bench.

It's about gaining the most points, who's putting the work in. Screaming ''Hardwork Dedication'' at 2am as they watch youtube clips of there fighters. Captains making sure there team mates aren't on the lash every week, keeping them focused on the prize as we enter the winter months in this war of nutrition (Kell Brook).

Thursday
Luis Cruz	SC	Casey Ramos

Friday

Billy Joe Saunders SC	Jarrod Fletcher

Saturday
Dominik Britsch	SC	Roberto Santos
Yoan Pablo Hernandez	SC	Troy Ross
Mateusz Masternak	SC	David Quinonero
Kris Agyei-Dua	SC	Eddie Corcoran
Richard Commey	SC	Kris Hughes
Marcos Rene Maidana	SC	Jesus Soto Karass
Jhonny Gonzalez	SC	Daniel Ponce De Leon
Sergio Gabriel Martinez	SC	Julio Cesar Chavez Jr
Roman Martinez	SC	Miguel Beltran Jr

Team with the most points gains a 20 point bonus to tally..


----------



## Scotty

Probably the wildest round of boxing this weekend


----------



## Mandanda

Fury will beat Adamek and i hope they make it happen it's a decent progression fight, Said it for a while i fancy Tyson's chances in that fight. Maybe even stopping him late on due to accumulation of punches..


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> Fury will beat Adamek and i hope they make it happen it's a decent progression fight, Said it for a while i fancy Tyson's chances in that fight. Maybe even stopping him late on due to accumulation of punches..


You need to move fast if you want Adamek. He's already announced he's out again in December for NBC Fight Night. Solis is being touted.
Now Adamek was on little known Wealth TV at the weekend and they have announced they have a deal with Hennesey. I doubt Mick will make it until Adamek has lost a bit more of his fight though.


----------



## Chatty

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> You need to move fast if you want Adamek. He's already announced he's out again in December for NBC Fight Night. Solis is being touted.
> Now Adamek was on little known Wealth TV at the weekend and they have announced they have a deal with Hennesey. I doubt Mick will make it until Adamek has lost a bit more of his fight though.


Solis will beat Adamek if he has learnt his lesson and keeps himself in half decent shape


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @Rooq @JFT96 @Noonaldinho @Ishy @dkos @wrimc


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Danny - Luis Cruz vs Casey Ramos & Billy Joe Saunders vs Jarrod Fletcher. 
@LHL - Dominik Britsch vs Roberto Santos & Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs Troy Ross. 
@Lunny - Mateusz Masternak vs David Quinonero & Kris Agyei-Dua vs Eddie Corcoran. 
@Sportofkings - Richard Commey vs Kris Hughes & Marcos Rene Maidana vs Jesus Soto Karass. 
@Vano-irons - Jhonny Gonzalez vs Daniel Ponce De Leon & Sergio Gabriel Martinez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. 
@Teeto - Roman Martinez vs Miguel Beltran Jr


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 24)*
*Scotland*:1476pts
*Mexico*:1431pts
*England*:1196pts
*Wales*:1206pts
*All-Ireland*: 1166pts
*Europe*: Folded

England you missed out on points or a opportunity to gain some, you put cancelled by the Airich fight. The fight was fought and Glazkov won..


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> @Danny - Luis Cruz vs Casey Ramos & Billy Joe Saunders vs Jarrod Fletcher.
> @LHL - Dominik Britsch vs Roberto Santos & Yoan Pablo Hernandez vs Troy Ross.
> @Lunny - Mateusz Masternak vs David Quinonero & Kris Agyei-Dua vs Eddie Corcoran.
> @Sportofkings - Richard Commey vs Kris Hughes & Marcos Rene Maidana vs Jesus Soto Karass.
> @Vano-irons - Jhonny Gonzalez vs Daniel Ponce De Leon & Sergio Gabriel Martinez vs Julio Cesar Chavez Jr.
> @Teeto - Roman Martinez vs Miguel Beltran Jr


Martinez by stoppage blud


----------



## Jim Bowen

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 24)*
> *Scotland*:1476pts
> *Mexico*:1431pts
> *England*:1196pts
> *Wales*:1206pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1166pts
> *Europe*: Folded
> 
> England you missed out on points or a opportunity to gain some, you put cancelled by the Airich fight. The fight was fought and Glazkov won..


I take complete and full responsibility, I'd read multiple articles last week saying Airich had failed a drugs test, fuck knows how it still went ahead. Corrupt foreign shits.


----------



## Jim Bowen

http://www.sport1.de/de/boxen/newspage_609198.html

And for those non german readers out there

http://www.eastsideboxing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=13731175

Sorry Bryn, you'll just have to learn German.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Corruption allegations are being looked into as Nation's Cup sanctions fight involving banned boxers.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 24)*
> *Scotland*:1476pts
> *Mexico*:1431pts
> *England*:1196pts
> *Wales*:1206pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1166pts
> *Europe*: Folded
> 
> England you missed out on points or a opportunity to gain some, you put cancelled by the Airich fight. The fight was fought and Glazkov won..


:think


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> :think


It won't last.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Thursday
Luis Cruz SC Casey Ramos @Jim

Friday

Billy Joe Saunders SC Jarrod Fletcher @Bajingo

Saturday
Dominik Britsch SC Roberto Santos @Holmes
Yoan Pablo Hernandez SC Troy Ross @Dinamita
Mateusz Masternak SC David Quinonero @icemax
Kris Agyei-Dua SC Eddie Corcoran @diagnosismurder
Richard Commey SC Kris Hughes @Holmes @diagnosismurder
Marcos Rene Maidana SC Jesus Soto Karass @Bill
Jhonny Gonzalez SC Daniel Ponce De Leon @Bajingo
Sergio Gabriel Martinez SC Julio Cesar Chavez Jr @Jim
Roman Martinez SC Miguel Beltran Jr @Holmes

Also Holmes, you need to delete some PM's mate.


----------



## Holmes

Done @Jim Bowen.

Pick/s with you promptly.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Sorry Bryn. You now move ahead of England.


----------



## Holmes

Just had a look on boxrec for the Richard Commey fella, most his fights have been in the prison canteen :lol:

Is he living some kind of 'Undisputed' life?


----------



## Holmes

Jim Bowen said:


> It won't last.


After this weekend we will be third again. Wales should still be on the ropes after last nights hilarious beatdown...


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> After this weekend we will be third again. Wales should still be on the ropes after last nights hilarious beatdown...


Soccer. :lol: atsch


----------



## Holmes

Bryn said:


> Soccer. :lol: atsch


Wales has nothing to be proud of right now. I personally worry that Bridgend will once again turn into a bleak and dark place 

As for the prediction league, shit we got this down now. A team that turns up elite pickers scouted from afar. I promise you Bryn, the team has risen from teh transitional period and we have bedded in. The time to strike is now and Team England are bang up for the task in hand. WAR!!!

All the best Bryn loving the orange


----------



## Bryn

Holmes said:


> Wales has nothing to be proud of right now. I personally worry that Bridgend will once again turn into a bleak and dark place
> 
> As for the prediction league, shit we got this down now. A team that turns up elite pickers scouted from afar. I promise you Bryn, the team has risen from teh transitional period and we have bedded in. The time to strike is now and Team England are bang up for the task in hand. WAR!!!
> 
> All the best Bryn loving the orange


:hi:

I was in Bridgend a few weeks ago, it's as bleak and dark as ever.


----------



## 084

*Team Captains and Chairman.*

I was hoping Saturdays deadline could be pushed back til 8 as i am going to watch AFC Bournemouth continue their good run, and going to hit Nandos for some extra hot chicken, chips and garlic bread. 7pm may be pushing it a tad so wondering if the extra hour would be ok. I've text Marky and he's sound with it but thought i'd run it by you decent people. Hopefully i will have most of them in but just in case.

:lp


----------



## Wallet

Team Wales reject the 8pm proposal.


----------



## 084

good job team wales rejected you then


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> good job team wales rejected you then


:nono I stepped down as Captain, and took up the role as Team President.


----------



## 084

Wallet said:


> :nono I stepped down as Captain, and took up the role as Team President.


not sure @Bryn will agree with the presidency. thought you went to Ireland


----------



## Bryn

@Wallet is a gay-lord and a toss-bucket, he has absolutely no connection to Team Wales whatsoever.


----------



## Wallet

LP said:


> not sure @Bryn will agree with the presidency. thought you went to Ireland


Lies.



Bryn said:


> @Wallet is a gay-lord and a toss-bucket, he has absolutely no connection to Team Wales whatsoever.


As Team President, I resent this statement.


----------



## 084

Wallet said:


> Lies.
> 
> As Team President, I resent this statement.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Bryn

Wallet said:


> Lies.
> 
> As Team President, I resent this statement.


:lol: You show up now we've overtaken the shandy-drinkers, nice work. Get back to Ireland, you cock-tease.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> :lol: You show up now we've overtaken the shandy-drinkers, nice work. Get back to Ireland, you cock-tease.


Feel free to celebrate your trip into 3rd place. :lol:

Just remember we were flying high in 1st when I stepped down.


----------



## Scotty

LP said:


> good job team wales rejected you then


:lol::clap:


----------



## 084

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> :lol::clap:


:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Libertarian

Hernandez TKO12 @jimbowen


----------



## Indigo Pab

I completely forgot that Vano is away this week.:err Ayo @Teeto, if it ain't too much hassle could you pick either Martinez-Chavez Jnr or Gonzalez-Ponce De Leon mah'dude? Up to you which one you want.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> I completely forgot that Vano is away this week.:err Ayo @Teeto, if it ain't too much hassle could you pick either Martinez-Chavez Jnr or Gonzalez-Ponce De Leon mah'dude? Up to you which one you want.


martinez by stoppage


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> martinez by stoppage


Ballsy move from the VC.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> Ballsy move from the VC.


yeah, hope it pays off or I'm a prick


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> yeah, hope it pays off or I'm a prick


I still remember the backlash from the Broner-Perez pick.

It's a very unforgiving league.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> I still remember the backlash from the Broner-Perez pick.
> 
> It's a very unforgiving league.


hahahahahaha i would fuck up again on purpose to get that banter back though, amazing, so funny


----------



## diagnosismurder

Nathan graham has replaced Eddie cocoran


----------



## Mandanda

Thanks D, Ok we will keep that fight. @Bryn @Jim Bowen @LP @Markyboy86 @Pabby


----------



## Zico

@LP, would be a touch if you could post your picks here in thread in case El Presidente isnt around tonight, the least you could do IMO seeing as we all agreed to your late deadline ...


----------



## Lunny

Zico said:


> @LP, would be a touch if you could post your picks here in thread in case El Presidente isnt around tonight, the least you could do IMO seeing as we all agreed to your late deadline ...


Trouble in Mexico. OOOooooohhhhhh


----------



## Zico

Lunny said:


> Trouble in Mexico. OOOooooohhhhhh


 @LP is on the piss today AFAIK ...


----------



## Vano-irons

Zico said:


> @LP is on the piss today AFAIK ...


:lol:


----------



## 084

Wankers :lol::lol:

just going to send them in now :lp :lp :lp


----------



## Bryn

Did everyone get their picks in, @Mandanda?


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> Did everyone get their picks in, @Mandanda?


Yeah Bryn, Even LP who i thought was going for Nando's :lol:.

The war is on tonight lads!!


----------



## Bryn

Start an RBR, Mand'!


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> Start an RBR, Mand'!


Scotland and Mexico 18
Wales and England 6
Ireland 3

From what I can find anyway.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> Start an RBR, Mand'!


Sorry bro, I would of if i saw this. Next week if there isn't one i'll set one up.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Sorry bro, I would of if i saw this. Next week if there isn't one i'll set one up.


I got on it anyways, Mand. :good


----------



## Zico

A quick swaatch at last night's picks would suggest Team Scotland are operating like a fully prepared Kevin Mitchell :yep


----------



## Mandanda

Friday

Jackson Osei Bonsu	SC	Jimmy Colas


Martin Gethin	SC	Carl Johanneson
Efrain Esquivias	SC	Jhonatan Romero
Charles Whittaker	SC	Gabriel Rosado

Saturday

Krzysztof Wlodarczyk	SC	Francisco Palacios
Terry Flannigan	SC	Troy James
Carl Frampton	SC	Steve Molitor 
Lee Selby	SC	Martin Lindsay	
Paul McCloskey	SC	Manuel Perez
Ricky Burns	SC	Kevin Mitchell

The following bouts are part of a mini competition: Teams are to pick a player to represent them. Player who wins most points wins a 20 point bonus for there side.. These picks are part of the normal schedule picks. So arses will get dropped!!.

Troy James vs Terry Flannigan
Martin Gethin vs Carl Johanneson
Ricky Burns vs Kevin Mitchell

Who is the best resident British boxing Pundit :yep..


----------



## Libertarian

We really should have kept ''cherry picker challenge''


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Noonaldinho @dkos @wrimc @Tommy O C @JFT96 @Ishy @Rooq @Mr.Gilfoid

picks have been sent

:lp


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Friday
> 
> Jackson Osei Bonsu	SC	Jimmy Colas
> 
> 
> Martin Gethin	SC	Carl Johanneson
> Efrain Esquivias	SC	Jhonatan Romero
> Charles Whittaker	SC	Gabriel Rosado
> 
> Saturday
> 
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk	SC	Francisco Palacios
> Terry Flannigan	SC	Troy James
> Carl Frampton	SC	Steve Molitor
> Lee Selby	SC	Martin Lindsay
> Paul McCloskey	SC	Manuel Perez
> Ricky Burns	SC	Kevin Mitchell
> 
> The following bouts are part of a mini competition: Teams are to pick a player to represent them. Player who wins most points wins a 20 point bonus for there side.. These picks are part of the normal schedule picks. So arses will get dropped!!.
> 
> Troy James vs Terry Flannigan
> Martin Gethin vs Carl Johanneson
> Ricky Burns vs Kevin Mitchell
> 
> Who is the best resident British boxing Pundit :yep..


so 1 man picks them 3 as an extra mate


----------



## Mandanda

Dinamita said:


> We really should have kept ''cherry picker challenge''


I agree BB, Sadly i think one of your team and a few others from other teams wanted it only now and then. When i bring challenges back hardly any get made. 
@LP yeah mate, So say for example Kos would take those 3 fights.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> I agree BB, Sadly i think one of your team maybe Holmes and a few others from other teams wanted it only now and then. When i bring challenges back hardly any get made.
> @LP yeah mate, So say for example Kos would take those 3 fights.


ok so were clear, i sent out picks, 1 each as normal, then as an extra get 1 person to pick all 3 :good


----------



## Mandanda

Yes one of your team picks the bouts i mentioned. The poster from each team with most points won wins.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Oh dear I'm late with this.:err
@Wiirdo - Jackson Osei Bonsu vs Jimmy Colas 
@LHL - Efrain Esquivias vs Jhonatan Romero
Me - Charles Whittaker	vs Gabriel Rosado 
@Danny - Krzysztof Wlodarczyk vs Francisco Palacios 
@Sportofkings - Carl Frampton vs Steve Molitor 
@Vano-irons - Lee Selby vs Martin Lindsay 
@ImElvis666 or @LancsTerrible or @tony mush - Paul McCloskey	SC	Manuel Perez

@Lunny - Troy James vs Terry Flannigan
+
Martin Gethin vs Carl Johanneson
+
Ricky Burns vs Kevin Mitchell


----------



## Jim Bowen

Friday

Jackson Osei Bonsu SC Jimmy Colas - Jim 
Martin Gethin SC Carl Johanneson @Bajingo
Efrain Esquivias SC Jhonatan Romero @Holmes
Charles Whittaker SC Gabriel Rosado @diagnosismurder

Saturday

Krzysztof Wlodarczyk SC Francisco Palacios @Bill
Terry Flannigan SC Troy James @icemax
Carl Frampton SC Steve Molitor @IB (had to go back to esb to get our picks in)
Lee Selby SC Martin Lindsay @BoxingAnalyst
Paul McCloskey SC Manuel Perez @Dinamita
Ricky Burns SC Kevin Mitchell @brown bomber


----------



## Zico

Haven't heard from El Capitano @Markyboy86 but all is well at HQ with The Batkilt standing in as skipper this week









Whoever says it's tough at the top is talking shite! :hi:


----------



## diagnosismurder

Jim Bowen said:


> Friday
> 
> Jackson Osei Bonsu SC Jimmy Colas - Jim
> Martin Gethin SC Carl Johanneson @Bajingo
> Efrain Esquivias SC Jhonatan Romero @Holmes
> Charles Whittaker SC Gabriel Rosado @diagnosismurder
> 
> Saturday
> 
> Krzysztof Wlodarczyk SC Francisco Palacios @Bill
> Terry Flannigan SC Troy James @icemax
> Carl Frampton SC Steve Molitor @IB (had to go back to esb to get our picks in)
> Lee Selby SC Martin Lindsay @BoxingAnalyst
> Paul McCloskey SC Manuel Perez @Dinamita
> Ricky Burns SC Kevin Mitchell @brown bomber


Rosado by ko/tko


----------



## Jim Bowen

diagnosismurder said:


> Rosado by ko/tko


Nice one mate, just deleted a lod of messages for shouldn't have a problem next week.


----------



## Mandanda

England can we send the picks as follows..

Jim Bowen: Martinez PTS 

Makes it easier for me rather then having the whole bout and then the @ bit. I don't like to much reading :lol:..
Thanks lads :good.


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 26)*
*Scotland*:1553pts
*Mexico*:1473pts
*Wales*:1233pts
*England*:1217pts
*All-Ireland*: 1202pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Batkilt

Mandanda said:


> England can we send the picks as follows..
> 
> Jim Bowen: Martinez PTS
> 
> Makes it easier for me rather then having the whole bout and then the @ bit. I don't like to much reading :lol:..
> Thanks lads :good.


Sheesh. If I'd known that earlier...


----------



## Zico

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 26)*
> *Scotland*:1553pts
> *Mexico*:1473pts
> *Wales*:1233pts
> *England*:1217pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1202pts
> *Europe*: Folded


:happy


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 26)*
> *Scotland*:1553pts
> *Mexico*:1473pts
> *Wales*:1233pts
> *England*:1217pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1202pts
> *Europe*: Folded


:think

something doesn't add up


----------



## Mandanda

Scotland earned most points thus getting 20pts..

There getting away mate, and time's running out. Big Weekend for you lads.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Scotland earned most points thus getting 20pts..
> 
> There getting away mate, and time's running out. Big Weekend for you lads.


when, last week


----------



## Mandanda

Yep they earned around 57 points plus 20 point bonus.


----------



## 084

ok mate.......


----------



## Mandanda

In Kos you trust :yep.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> In Kos you trust :yep.


has he come up with the goods :happy


----------



## Scotty

Did you get my Esquivias PTS pick LP?


----------



## 084

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Did you get my Esquivias PTS pick LP?


nope, u never sent it so i picked it, take Carl Frampton	SC	Steve Molitor instead

delete some messages, sent and recieved


----------



## 084

@Mandanda, can u change scotty pick please


----------



## Mandanda

Change it to what L?.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Change it to what L?.


Esquivias PTS :good cheers mate


----------



## Batkilt

@Mandanda - Did you get my PM last night?


----------



## Jim Bowen

War England :ibutt

That is all.


----------



## Mandanda

Sasha Yengoyan SC Aslanbek Kozaev 
 Goekalp Oezekler SC Albert Ayrapetyan 
Julian Rivera SC Edgar Jimenez 
Curtis Woodhouse SC Dave Ryan 

Saturday
 Kubrat Pulev SC Alexander Ustinov 
Jack Culcay SC Mark Thompson 
 Silvio Olteanu SC Andrea Sarritzu 
Antonio Lozada Jr SC Daniel Valenzuela 
Luis Orlando Del Valle SC Vic Darchinyan 
Edwin Rodriguez SC Jason Escalera


----------



## 084

Crikey @Mandanda haha, tough week ahead


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @wrimc @dkos @JFT96 @Ishy @Rooq @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid

Scotty, make some room in your inbox :good


----------



## Jim Bowen

Sasha Yengoyan SC Aslanbek Kozaev - @Holmes
Goekalp Oezekler SC Albert Ayrapetyan - @Bill
Julian Rivera SC Edgar Jimenez - @diagnosismurder
Curtis Woodhouse SC Dave Ryan - @icemax

Saturday
Kubrat Pulev SC Alexander Ustinov - @brown bomber
Jack Culcay SC Mark Thompson - @BoxingAnalyst
Silvio Olteanu SC Andrea Sarritzu - @Jim
Antonio Lozada Jr SC Daniel Valenzuela - @Dinamita
Luis Orlando Del Valle SC Vic Darchinyan - @Bajingo
Edwin Rodriguez SC Jason Escalera - @IB


----------



## Scotty

LP said:


> @ScouseLeader @wrimc @dkos @JFT96 @Ishy @Rooq @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid
> 
> Scotty, make some room in your inbox :good


Room made mate!


----------



## Bryn

@Jim Bowen & @Holmes

It's good to see that IB is still getting his picks to you, you must have a very good relationship. I would've thought he'd not want to participate after being banned. :conf


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> @Jim Bowen & @Holmes
> 
> It's good to see that IB is still getting his picks to you, you must have a very good relationship. I would've thought he'd not want to participate after being banned. :conf


I didn't even realise he had been, I PM'd him on ESB last week for one as well, he didn't mention anything. We probably need to bring someone in from over here, but who??


----------



## Mandanda

IB got banned here?.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> IB got banned here?.


Yep, @Jay callously banned him.


----------



## Jay

What Bryn knows wouldn't fill a blurb on the back of a book. Ib is not banned


----------



## Bryn

Jay said:


> What Bryn knows wouldn't fill a blurb on the back of a book. Ib is not banned


More bullshit propoganda. :-(


----------



## Holmes

IB is as good as a poster anybody could meet on the whole internet.

If he has been banned then it's a clueless decision.

Seems like the exodus from esb to chb have gone back to esb, sooooo quite again.

Anyway, pick in.


----------



## Jay

It was not clueless, it was made with the backing of a majority of the mod team. If you read above , I just said, he's unbanned. Has been for a while now.


----------



## Danny

Pabby, you're out of the band. You most unbodacious fool.

Seeing as he's too busy galavanting around 'college' touching up vag-piercings, the little scoundrel, and doesn't look like he'll ever be sober enough this week to get this done, I guess somebody else has to step in and affectively, be a hero (I don't feel I'm exaggerating here)

So, here's your fights. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get them to me ASAP. Thanks xoxo

FRIDAY

Sasha Yengoyan v Aslanbek Kozaev - @Vano-irons
Goekalp Oezekler v Albert Ayrapetyan - @Lunny 
Julian Rivera v Edgar Jimenez - @Wiirdo 
Curtis Woodhouse v Dave Ryan - Me

SATURDAY

Kubrat Pulev v Alexander Ustinov - @ImElvis666 
Jack Culcay v Mark Thompson - @LHL 
Silvio Olteanu v Andrea Sarritzu & Antonio Lozada Jr v Daniel Valenzuela - @Teeto 
Luis Orlando Del Valle v Vic Darchinyan - @Pabby 
Edwin Rodriguez v Jason Escalera - @Sportofkings


----------



## Jay

Danny said:


> Pabby, you're out of the band. You most unbodacious fool.
> 
> Seeing as he's too busy galavanting around 'college' touching up vag-piercings, the little scoundrel, and doesn't look like he'll ever be sober enough this week to get this done, I guess somebody else has to step in and *affectively*, be a hero (I don't feel I'm exaggerating here)
> 
> So, here's your fights. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get them to me ASAP. Thanks xoxo
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> Sasha Yengoyan v Aslanbek Kozaev - @Vano-irons
> Goekalp Oezekler v Albert Ayrapetyan - @Lunny
> Julian Rivera v Edgar Jimenez - @Wiirdo
> Curtis Woodhouse v Dave Ryan - Me
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> Kubrat Pulev v Alexander Ustinov - @ImElvis666
> Jack Culcay v Mark Thompson - @LHL
> Silvio Olteanu v Andrea Sarritzu & Antonio Lozada Jr v Daniel Valenzuela - @Teeto
> Luis Orlando Del Valle v Vic Darchinyan - @Pabby
> Edwin Rodriguez v Jason Escalera - @Sportofkings


*effectively

retard


----------



## Teeto

@Danny

Olteanu on points and Lozada by stoppage


----------



## Vano-irons

Danny said:


> Pabby, you're out of the band. You most unbodacious fool.
> 
> Seeing as he's too busy galavanting around 'college' touching up vag-piercings, the little scoundrel, and doesn't look like he'll ever be sober enough this week to get this done, I guess somebody else has to step in and affectively, be a hero (I don't feel I'm exaggerating here)
> 
> So, here's your fights. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get them to me ASAP. Thanks xoxo
> 
> FRIDAY
> 
> Sasha Yengoyan v Aslanbek Kozaev - @Vano-irons
> Goekalp Oezekler v Albert Ayrapetyan - @Lunny
> Julian Rivera v Edgar Jimenez - @Wiirdo
> Curtis Woodhouse v Dave Ryan - Me
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> Kubrat Pulev v Alexander Ustinov - @ImElvis666
> Jack Culcay v Mark Thompson - @LHL
> Silvio Olteanu v Andrea Sarritzu & Antonio Lozada Jr v Daniel Valenzuela - @Teeto
> Luis Orlando Del Valle v Vic Darchinyan - @Pabby
> Edwin Rodriguez v Jason Escalera - @Sportofkings


The lateness of this message sickens me, as does the fight I've been given :nono


----------



## Danny

Vano-irons said:


> The lateness of this message sickens me, as does the fight I've been given :nono


Blame Pabinho, if he wasn't out getting up to all sorts of shenanigans that would have been sorted by now.

Just did them at random to save time, sorry brah. That doesn't mean you don't have to pick it!


----------



## Lunny

Bringing in 9 points for Eire.










Do it.


----------



## Captain Freedom




----------



## Lunny

@Mandanda You alive, mon?


----------



## Lunny

LHL said:


>


mmmmmmmmmmmmm

:broner


----------



## Indigo Pab

SORRY TEAM, MY BAD.


----------



## Scotty

Pabby said:


> SORRY TEAM, MY BAD.


Must have been a good weekend. I didn't even see you show up for Vic's fight!


----------



## Mandanda

@Lunny :lol: Sorry bro, will sort it all out later mate. Been hectic this week and broke missus laptop last week so been all over place.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Must have been a good weekend. I didn't even see you show up for Vic's fight!


It was more a mixed week than a good weekend.:yep

But yeah, as a result of my escapades I haven't really got a clue what's been going on in boxing this week. All I know is that Senchenko is fighting Hatton and that Viktor Crabchinyan apparently pasted Del Valle.


----------



## GazOC

I was given a reasonable workload by my captain and responded by nailing both my picks!


----------



## Bryn

GazOC said:


> I was given a reasonable workload by my captain and responded by nailing both my picks!


Appreciated as always, Gaz. :good


----------



## Mandanda

Done! Sorry lads for no replys and the lateness in doing scores etc. Well done to @dkos for winning his side a bonus of 20pts. @wrimc a excellent choice in picking Vic to win!. Thanks for your inbox messages, last few months now and i know it's a drag for you lads to get picks in etc. Thanks again..

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 28)*
*Scotland*:1694pts
*Mexico*:1620pts
*Wales*:1323pts
*All-Ireland*: 1304pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## 084

I challenge the Jocks to a 500 point challenge


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> I challenge the Jocks to a 500 point challenge


:yikes


----------



## 084

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes


Don't pull that face with me.

With the chairman being half Scotish and the competition riddled with corruption i feel i have no choice. we need 500 pts just to get the draw


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl:rofl Corruption..

If the Scottish lads fancy it then we can go for a challenge.

Do you step to the plate Scotland??. 

Cherrypicker Challenge back if teams fancy going to WAR :happy.


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> Don't pull that face with me.
> 
> With the chairman being half Scotish and the competition riddled with corruption i feel i have no choice. we need 500 pts just to get the draw


:huh

I have no idea of the politics behind all this, I just submit my pick on time and usually correct.:lol:


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Corruption..
> 
> If the Scottish lads fancy it then we can go for a challenge.
> 
> Do you step to the plate Scotland??.
> 
> Cherrypicker Challenge back if teams fancy going to WAR :happy.


:lp :lp :lp



Noonaldinho said:


> :huh
> 
> I have no idea of the politics behind all this, I just submit my pick on time and usually correct.:lol:


good job you do as well sir. I am surprised i'm the only 1 who's noticed the mysterious points Scotland keep getting.


----------



## Noonaldinho

I need to keep a closer eye on this thread!


----------



## Zico

Best leave off those burrito's you lot, we can hear your bums squeaking all the way up at Alba HQ :hi:


----------



## nahkis

woah wtf happened to Team Europe?


----------



## Zico

nahkis said:


> woah wtf happened to Team Europe?


Masterstroke by Team Scotland Captain marky, he placed Agent Jules in their ranks like a chess grand master and Bajingo took the bait, 2 weeks later the team died a brutal death, shattered European glass all over the place :lol:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> Masterstroke by Team Scotland Captain marky, he placed Agent Jules in their ranks like a chess grand master and Bajingo took the bait, 2 weeks later the team died a brutal death, shattered European glass all over the place :lol:


Jesus :-( :-(


----------



## Indigo Pab

We're ahead of England?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lunny

We've done it!


CATHOLICISM!


----------



## Lunny

nahkis said:


> woah wtf happened to Team Europe?


None of you made predictions and poor Baj had to call it over. CAUSING YOU TO BE FOREVER LAST


----------



## Indigo Pab

CATHOLICISM AND POTATOES HAVE PREVAILED


----------



## Lunny

EUROPE????? ENGLAND??????

WHERE ARE YOU NOW?!??!

THE PLUCKY UNDERDOGS HAVE EMBARRASSED YOU


----------



## Mandanda

Friday
Yuzo Kiyota SC Hiromitsu Miura 
Newfel Ouatah SC Mickael Vieira 

Saturday 
Edgar Puerta SC Alan Herrera 
Adrian Hernandez SC Kompayak Porpramook 
Jesus Silvestre SC Takuya Mitamura 
Moises Fuentes SC Ivan Calderon 
Wilfredo Vazquez Jr SC Jonathan Oquendo 
 Zaurbek Baysangurov SC Lukas Konecny 
Kelvin Young SC Tony Hill 
Prizefighter The Lightweights Who Wins? 25 point Bonus for picking winner!.


----------



## 084

Picks sent

@ScouseLeader @wrimc @JFT96 @dkos @Tommy O C @Mr.Gilfoid @Ishy @Rooq @Noonaldinho


----------



## Jim Bowen

Pabby said:


> We're ahead of England?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Not many bothered to send me picks. Fuck em.


----------



## dkos

Clear your inbox, @LP :good


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Clear your inbox, @LP :good


Sorry mate, all taken care of :good


----------



## Boxed Ears

Hey, everyone, come buy my ebook on how to sell your spunk for extra cash. Then "come" to my website, freckledjuggsnblackplonkers4u.com. That's where it's at! :hey


----------



## Danny

Apologies once again for the lateness, blame Pabby for once again being temporarily deceased and deciding to tell me in the early hours of this morning that he hadn't sorted picks. As a result Pabinho, I've given you the worst fight here, and you are also responsible for contacting Sxane and getting his pick for tomorrow. *

Friday*
Yuzo Kiyota SC Hiromitsu Miura  - @Pabby
Newfel Ouatah SC Mickael Vieira  - @Wiirdo

*Saturday *
Edgar Puerta SC Alan Herrera  & Kelvin Young SC Tony Hill - @Lunny
Adrian Hernandez SC Kompayak Porpramook - @Teeto
Jesus Silvestre SC Takuya Mitamura - Myself
Moises Fuentes SC Ivan Calderon  - @LHL
Wilfredo Vazquez Jr SC Jonathan Oquendo - @Vano-irons
Zaurbek Baysangurov SC Lukas Konecny  - @Sportofkings

As for Prizefighter, please all send me your winner in for that as well and we'll go with the team consensus. Much obliged.


----------



## Jim Bowen

@Holmes, I'm not around again at weekend, can you take the helm please pal?


----------



## Danny

@Teeto (Adrian Hernandez v Kompayak Porpramook) & @Sportofkings (Zaurbek Baysangurov v Lukas Konecny)

Just a reminder about yo' picks. If you could PM me your picks for tomorrow Prizefighter winner too, that would be grand.


----------



## Bajingo

Jim Bowen said:


> @Holmes , I'm not around again at weekend, can you take the helm please pal?


Looks like he's not around, I could try and get some picks together?


----------



## Michael

Danny said:


> @Teeto (Adrian Hernandez v Kompayak Porpramook) & @Sportofkings (Zaurbek Baysangurov v Lukas Konecny)
> 
> Just a reminder about yo' picks. If you could PM me your picks for tomorrow Prizefighter winner too, that would be grand.


Baysangurov via decision.

Crolla to win PF


----------



## Bajingo

Sorry for the lack of notice but someone's got to do it. Any PF picks would also be appreciated.*

Friday*
Yuzo Kiyota SC Hiromitsu Miura  - @Bajingo 
Newfel Ouatah SC Mickael Vieira  - @Bill

*Saturday *
Edgar Puerta SC Alan Herrera  @diagnosismurder 
Kelvin Young SC Tony Hill - @icemax 
Adrian Hernandez SC Kompayak Porpramook - @BoxingAnalyst 
Jesus Silvestre SC Takuya Mitamura - @IB
Moises Fuentes SC Ivan Calderon  - @brown bomber 
Wilfredo Vazquez Jr SC Jonathan Oquendo - @Dinamita 
Zaurbek Baysangurov SC Lukas Konecny  - @Holmes


----------



## Teeto

Danny said:


> @Teeto (Adrian Hernandez v Kompayak Porpramook) & @Sportofkings (Zaurbek Baysangurov v Lukas Konecny)
> 
> Just a reminder about yo' picks. If you could PM me your picks for tomorrow Prizefighter winner too, that would be grand.


Porpramook by stoppage


----------



## Danny

So proud of the swift Irish response.

WAR CATHOLICISM.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Danny said:


> So proud of the swift Irish response.
> 
> WAR CATHOLICISM.


Catholicism and potatoes are THE SHIT, my man.

All of those in Team Ireland are gods amongst men. I'd tag you all individually but meh, y'all 'ready 'sno you're the best.


----------



## Lunny

is the Edgar Puertaa fight off? cos I was so sure he was gonna win by devastating facial ko.


----------



## Mandanda

Gonna tally up now but can i just send a special thank you to Team Scotland.

This week they've decided the send no picks in :clap:, I presume they want to keep it interesting seeing as there such a well oiled machine :lol:.


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 29)*
*Scotland*:1694pts
*Mexico*:1656pts
*Wales*:1350pts
*All-Ireland*: 1331pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 29)*
> *Scotland*:1694pts
> *Mexico*:1656pts
> *Wales*:1350pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1331pts
> *England*:1259pts
> *Europe*: Folded


Wow, close at the top now due to Scotlands inability to get their picks in. Ireland are dangerously close to us Welsh. :wales


----------



## Michael

Team Ireland TKO 12 team England.

I knew we could outlast those hoe's. Even when we were bottom of the league:deal


----------



## Mandanda

Friday 
Adonis Stevenson SC Don George 

Saturday
Miguel Roman SC Dante Jardon 
Ricardo Alvarez SC Mauricio Pintor 
Lenny Daws SC Ville Piispanen 
 Adil Anwar SC Dale Miles 
David Price SC Audley Harrison 
Kevin Satchell SC Chris Edwards 
Jon Lewis Dickinson SC Shane McPhilbin 
Brandon Rios SC Mike Alvarado 
Nonito Donaire SC Toshiaki Nishioka 

25 point win bonus if Audley Harrison beats David Price and you Pick Judge Dredd!. :good.


----------



## Lunny

I'm carrying team Ireland here.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> 25 point win bonus if Audley Harrison beats David Price and you Pick Judge Dredd!. :good.


:lol:


----------



## Michael

Lunny said:


> Sportofkings is carrying team Ireland here.


I agree.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> Gonna tally up now but can i just send a special thank you to Team Scotland.
> 
> This week they've decided the send no picks in :clap:, I presume they want to keep it interesting seeing as there such a well oiled machine :lol:.


What a bunch or useless dragon chasing fuckwits, i'm going to text @Markyboy86 right now



Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 29)*
> *Scotland*:1694pts
> *Mexico*:1656pts
> *Wales*:1350pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1331pts
> *England*:1259pts
> *Europe*: Folded


:think



Sportofkings said:


> I agree.


i agree


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> Wow, close at the top now due to Scotlands inability to get their picks in. Ireland are dangerously close to us Welsh. :wales


knew something like this would happen after i exposed the corruption within the league


----------



## Mandanda

I haven't had any contact from Marky in a while @LP, I've got no clue if he's even the captain anymore :lol:.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> I haven't had any contact from Marky in a while @LP, I've got no clue if he's even the captain anymore :lol:.


so Scotland have been making un-authorized picks, i call for a point deduction, in the range of 200-500 points.
@Pabby @Bryn @Jim Bowen what do you guys think


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> so Scotland have been making un-authorized picks, i call for a point deduction, in the range of 200-500 points.
> @Pabby @Bryn @Jim Bowen what do you guys think


:lol: Knew this was coming, LP is like the Amir Khan of this comp :rofl.

Zico's been the VC for a while :yep, He f'd up this week :lol:.


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Knew this was coming, LP is like the Amir Khan of this comp :rofl.
> 
> Zico's been the VC for a while :yep, He f'd up this week :lol:.


:lol::lol:
@Zico is a tool, should get @Jules in to pull rank :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> so Scotland have been making un-authorized picks, i call for a point deduction, in the range of 200-500 points.
> @Pabby @Bryn @Jim Bowen what do you guys think


Haven't they done this before with HH too? Doing it once was bad enough, repeat offences should simply not be tolerated in my considered opinion. Maximum sanctions should be imposed.


----------



## Bryn

LP said:


> knew something like this would happen after i exposed the corruption within the league





Mandanda said:


> :lol: Knew this was coming, LP is like the Amir Khan of this comp :rofl.
> 
> Zico's been the VC for a while :yep, He f'd up this week :lol:.





Pabby said:


> Haven't they done this before with HH too? Doing it once was bad enough, repeat offences should simply not be tolerated in my considered opinion. Maximum sanctions should be imposed.


The people have spoken.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Bryn said:


> The people have spoken.


England concur.


----------



## Bryn

We all demand that action be taken.

@Mandanda


----------



## 084

Bryn said:


> The people have spoken.





Jim Bowen said:


> England concur.





Bryn said:


> We all demand that action be taken.
> 
> @Mandanda


:deal


----------



## Zico

You can take our points but you'll never take our freedommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!! :hi:


----------



## 084

Zico said:


> You can take our points but you'll never take our freedommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!! :hi:


that will do :good


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Ishy @Noonaldinho @dkos @Rooq @Mr.Gilfoid @wrimc

Picks Sent


----------



## Mandanda

Right all teams have bended the rules at some point but Scotland have done it more then anyone else so i will take a form of action. 

Each Nation will Challenge Scotland for a certain fight, If the nation wins the earn 20 points and Scotland lose 5 points. If Scotland win they earn 5 points to there tally. 

Mexico get first choice as there 2nd, Wales then second choice, Ireland 3rd and England 4th. 

Pick wisely please, It's like playing at Anfield and Liverpool appealing for Penalty's. You've got a softish one but seen em' given. Now Scotland, Sort out who's your captain, and who's actually in your team as HH and Richard Gough who i'm sure is a alias. Other teams if you want strict i will be, so 7pm from now on!. Or else...


----------



## 084

:think

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

We Pick Price to beat Audley

Easy on the 7pm deadline though bud


----------



## 084

Regarding the alias, if a team is short of players i have no problem with a menber making 2 picks to make all the picks


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Rules are rules ..

Teams you don't have to pick Auds, but some teams may wanna risk it :good.


----------



## Markyboy86

Not been on much lately but i have been getting my picks to batkilt via fb to get to Zico. Will try and get on more often to steady the ship so to say, we will accept any sanctions that come our way because we're Scotland and we dinny gie a fuck.:deal


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> Regarding the alias, if a team is short of players i have no problem with a menber making 2 picks to make all the picks


Yeah it's been pretty much heading that way for a while, i have no issues with it as teams have lost players and poor old @Bajingo last week was only person to send a pick in for England. Must of felt like Team Europe all over again! :lol:.

BTW Lads seeing as it's last two months of the Nations Cup, I won't be doing it again next year. It's been enjoyable but at times i've struggled over last few months to keep track of it cos of various things. So if anyone would like to take over the mantle, please do. Maybe see what went right and wrong in the debut year, maybe add some features to it and that.

Cheers,
Mand'/Bleu.


----------



## Mandanda

Nice to see you back Marky.


----------



## Lunny

:lol: This league is the GOAT.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Mandanda you are more than welcome to join Team Ireland next season, mah'dude.:hey


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> @Mandanda you are more than welcome to join Team Ireland next season, mah'dude.:hey


Is Mand even Irish though?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Is Mand even Irish though?


His cousin once had an Irish goldfish, I've looked into it.


----------



## SimonTemplar

Lunny said:


> Is Mand even Irish though?


:lol: I'm not sure that a passport check would leave many teams with many members at all tbh!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Jabby Swagilow - Adonis Stevenson SC Don George  @LHL - Miguel Roman vs Dante Jardon  @Teeto - Ricardo Alvarez vs Mauricio Pintor  @LancsTerrible - Lenny Daws vs Ville Piispanen  @Wiirdo - Adil Anwar vs Dale Miles  @Lunny - David Price vs Audley Harrison  @ImElvis666 - Kevin Satchell vs Chris Edwards  @Vano-irons - Jon Lewis Dickinson vs Shane McPhilbin  @Sportofkings - Brandon Rios vs Mike Alvarado  @Danny - Nonito Donaire vs Toshiaki Nishioka


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: I will hold talks with Pabby and other captains if they want me over the coming months. I must say i like the Irish getting straight in with there offer they've impressed me and there recent run of form makes me wonder if 2013 could be there year, a young side burning with desire to bring back the Nations Cup.

I'm the sort of player that needs to see the vision, feel wanted and be utilized to the best of my ability. Bench it is then!..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I will hold talks with Pabby and other captains if they want me over the coming months. I must say i like the Irish getting straight in with there offer they've impressed me and there recent run of form makes me wonder if 2013 could be there year, a young side burning with desire to bring back the Nations Cup.
> 
> I'm the sort of player that needs to see the vision, feel wanted and be utilized to the best of my ability. Bench it is then!..


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

We've been struggling in most unbodacious fashion in terms of numbers over the past few months, which is further testament to how well the team has performed. I am very proud at just how much we've grown. Adding such esteemed men to the ranks would only be beneficial for the side.

Credit to @Danny also for being the fucking man while I was off my tits by the way, this cannot be emphasised enough.


----------



## Mandanda

Pabby said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> We've been struggling in most unbodacious fashion in terms of numbers over the past few months, which is further testament to how well the team has performed. I am very proud at just how much we've grown. Adding such esteemed men to the ranks would only be beneficial for the side.
> 
> Credit to @Danny also for being the fucking man while I was off my tits by the way, this cannot be emphasised enough.


Yeah Danny's been awesome, stepped in and been on his job. I wouldn't write off a 3rd place finish for you lads, great run of form :yep.


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby Alvarez by decision


----------



## Danny

Pabby said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> We've been struggling in most unbodacious fashion in terms of numbers over the past few months, which is further testament to how well the team has performed. I am very proud at just how much we've grown. Adding such esteemed men to the ranks would only be beneficial for the side.
> 
> Credit to @Danny also for being the fucking man while I was off my tits by the way, this cannot be emphasised enough.


To be fair, all I did was slag you off copious amounts for having a better social life than me currently, but thanks.


----------



## Bryn

In the Scotland challenge I'll take Dickinson over McPhilbin, PTS.

@Mandanda


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> @Pabby Alvarez by decision


Thanks mah'dude.



Danny said:


> To be fair, all I did was slag you off copious amounts for having a better social life than me currently, but thanks.


We were in third when I regained consciousness, so you've done a sterling job in my book. I've found that having a ''life'' is overrated anyways, vagina piercings are nice though I suppose.


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn and rest of captains please put a specific outcome and if a stoppage mark a round please.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> @Bryn and rest of captains please put a specific outcome and if a stoppage mark a round please.


I said PTS victory dude, or do you mean in all the picks?


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> I said PTS victory dude, or do you mean in all the picks?


Yeah but then they could say Points, So it either has to be MD/UD/SD to try avoid a deadlock. Because the fight could go to points and they'd get off the hook if no specific outcome on that challenge bout..


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Yeah but then they could say Points, So it either has to be MD/UD/SD to try avoid a deadlock. Because the fight could go to points and they'd get off the hook if no specific outcome on that challenge bout..


Understood, thanks for the clarification. I'll send across the team picks, including the Scotland challenge, now.


----------



## Bajingo

@Jim Bowen @Holmes anything this week? Getting a bit of deja vu here.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@LHL @LancsTerrible @ImElvis666 @Vano-irons @Sportofkings

*whistles*


----------



## Bryn

:smoke


----------



## SimonTemplar

Bryn said:


> Understood, thanks for the clarification. I'll send across the team picks, including the Scotland challenge, now.


Impressive work.


----------



## 084

@Mandanda Price TKO6 for jock challenge


----------



## 084

@Mr.Gilfoid please send pick straight to @Mandanda as will be out all day


----------



## Bryn

SimonTemplar said:


> Impressive work.


Indeed. :yep


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Alvarado decision.


----------



## Danny

@LHL @LancsTerrible @ImElvis666

If any of you guys are still about to make picks at any point today, can you PM them to me instead of Pabby? Cheers xoxo


----------



## Mandanda

Scotland two sides have challenged you and you haven't replied, up to you lads... @Markyboy86

England no picks?... @Jim Bowen @Holmes Baj has asked and no one seems to reply..

Ireland you can challenge Scotland to a bout. @Danny

You have till 7 fella's..


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Scotland two sides have challenged you and you haven't replied, up to you lads... @Markyboy86
> 
> England no picks?... @Jim Bowen @Holmes Baj has asked and no one seems to reply..
> 
> Ireland you can challenge Scotland to a bout. @Danny
> 
> You have till 7 fella's..


How did they do, @Mandanda?


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> How did they do, @Mandanda?


They all flopped bro, nothing back so Scotland haven't even contested your challenge :lol: and England have bettered last week by sending no picks in. The curse of Bajingo has struck again. From Team Europe to England he makes his mark the lad.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> They all flopped bro, nothing back so Scotland haven't even contested your challenge :lol: and England have bettered last week by sending no picks in. The curse of Bajingo has struck again. From Team Europe to England he makes his mark the lad.


I'm glad so that my team stands a better chance, but at the same time it's a bit sad that teams aren't getting their picks in. :-(


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> I'm glad so that my team stands a better chance, but at the same time it's a bit sad that teams aren't getting their picks in. :-(


Agreed, TBH England have fallen apart for a while now. I've seen Baj on numerous occasions try rally the troops and no picks come in. They need a sort out, try finish the season in style. Ireland have swung it round really well so it can be done.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Agreed, TBH England have fallen apart for a while now. I've seen Baj on numerous occasions try rally the troops and no picks come in. They need a sort out, try finish the season in style. Ireland have swung it round really well so it can be done.


Must just be the end of season lull. We'll regain some interest next year with a renewed structure and some now rules. Should make it interesting. :good


----------



## Mandanda

:good Agreed. Look forward to participating next year :yep.


----------



## Lunny

Feeling let down by the team.

For the past month or so I've brought in 9 points week in week out. I'm carrying you guys and you're too fucking heavy.

SICKENING, some of you just seem happy to be here. THIS ISNT A PARTY

Gonna go Roy Keane 2002 on yo ass


----------



## Holmes

Sorry guys but I'm done. Sending picks in is a task when the teams gone back to the darkside mainly. Baj can take my role and I'll step down. Couldn't really care about Boxing anymore due to the mismatches that spoil the sport. Just gonna keep my eyes peeled for big fights now.

Thanks for all your effort Mand. Thanks for Team England too, been good uptil 2 months back.

See you all when I come back with my 'video'. Till then will be about chatting shit about life and footie etc. All the best folks.


----------



## LancsTerrible

Moved into a new pad and I'm being fucked around by Sky with the internet so I can't access CHB outside of being at my parents (seems to be blocked in work).


----------



## Bryn

@Mandanda When do you think you'll get this weeks fights out? No rush.


----------



## Mandanda

Bryn said:


> @Mandanda When do you think you'll get this weeks fights out? No rush.


Sorry lads, Broke the laptop and just sorted it out this afternoon so will have fixtures up tomorrow after work and tally the scores mate :good.


----------



## Bryn

Mandanda said:


> Sorry lads, Broke the laptop and just sorted it out this afternoon so will have fixtures up tomorrow after work and tally the scores mate :good.


Top man.


----------



## Captain Freedom

My performances have went to shit I need to be put back to my ESPN shows


----------



## Mandanda

Might as well get the fixtures out now lads while i'm up. @Markyboy86 @Bryn @LP @Jim Bowen @ Bajingo (If in doubt :good) @Pabby.

Friday
Orlando Cruz SC Jorge Pazos 
AJ Banal SC Pungluang Sor Singyu 
Jason Pagara SC Miguel Antoine 
Andrew Patterson SC Steve Spence 
Saturday
Silvio Olteanu SC Andrea Sarritzu 
Jorge Paez Jr SC Charlie Jose Navarro 
 Kell Brook SC Hector David Saldivia 
Devon Alexander SC Randall Bailey 
Danny Garcia SC Erik Morales 
Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam SC Peter Quillin


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny - Orlando Cruz vs Jorge Pazos 
@LHL - AJ Banal vs Pungluang Sor Singyu 
@LancsTerrible - Jason Pagara vs Miguel Antoine 
@tony mush / @ImElvis666 - Andrew Patterson vs Steve Spence 
@Wiirdo - Silvio Olteanu vs Andrea Sarritzu 
Me - Jorge Paez Jr vs Charlie Jose Navarro 
Kell Brook vs Hector David Saldivia *NOTE TO SELF - TAKEN BY DANNY* 
@Vano-irons - Devon Alexander vs Randall Bailey 
Danny Garcia vs Erik Morales *NOTE TO SELF - TAKEN BY TEETO* 
@Sportofkings - Hassan N'Dam N'Jikam vs Peter Quillin


----------



## Danny

Team Ireland at 'em early again.

WAR CATHOLICISM.


----------



## Vano-irons

:happy I know both fighters!


----------



## 084

@Mr.Gilfoid @ScouseLeader @Ishy @wrimc @Noonaldinho @dkos @Rooq

picks sent


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 30)*
*Scotland*:1738pts
*Mexico*:1724pts
*Wales*:1412pts
*All-Ireland*: 1370pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded

Scotland's lead cut down again, didn't contest the challenges. The wheels are coming off. Squeeky bum time...

Wales are starting to get going again and Ireland as well, England might have to fold at this rate...


----------



## Lunny

WALES WE COMING FOR YOU *****


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Ive got Quillin by decision.

I don't have much time during the week anymore, so I wont be on here as much. I think ill have to bow out of the nations cup right now, as I can't guarantee ill make my picks.


----------



## Bryn

Lunny said:


> WALES WE COMING FOR YOU *****


I love that, the look on Booker T's face says it all.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> @Pabby Ive got Quillin by decision.
> 
> I don't have much time during the week anymore, so I wont be on here as much. I think ill have to bow out of the nations cup right now, as I can't guarantee ill make my picks.


:|

B.....bu...........but.......:err

Fair enough man, I'll definitely be leaving you on the team though for whenever you'll be here with greater regularity. I've been pretty inactive myself lately(as you've probably noticed seeing as it's been the wonderful Danny asking you for picks quite a lot lately), I feel you.

Best get looking for some fresh faces nonetheless though.


----------



## Bajingo

England :-(


----------



## Bryn

Bajingo said:


> England :-(


Dude, if you weren't a curse I would invite you to team Wales. We appreciate that sort of thing commitment over here.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Bajingo said:


> England :-(





Bryn said:


> Dude, if you weren't a curse I would invite you to team Wales. We appreciate that sort of thing commitment over here.


Yeah, with us needing 2 or 3 new people(we have a full number of members, but only like 8 or so active dudes, CUTS TO BE MADE) I was contemplating asking Baj like, but, y'know..................

We'll see.


----------



## Lunny

Fuck incorporating the curse of Baj to Team Ireland. Not when we're flying so high.


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> :|
> 
> B.....bu...........but.......:err
> 
> Fair enough man, I'll definitely be leaving you on the team though for whenever you'll be here with greater regularity. I've been pretty inactive myself lately(as you've probably noticed seeing as it's been the wonderful Danny asking you for picks quite a lot lately), I feel you.
> 
> Best get looking for some fresh faces nonetheless though.


Cheers lad, hope to get back in to it surely when I have some more free time. Mon team Ireland anyways! :ibutt


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> Cheers lad, hope to get back in to it surely when I have some more free time. Mon team Ireland anyways! :ibutt


No bother lad, you've been in the squad since literally the first day and survived the mass kamikaze-bannings too, couldn't cut you off like that.:yep

Just give a shout whenever like, you're still probably going to get a load of notifications from me giving out fights in blind hope due to not having enough active people right now, I'll get it sorted post-haste though.


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 31)*
*Scotland*:1780pts
*Mexico*:1757pts
*Wales*:1475pts
*All-Ireland*: 1403pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn @LP @Markyboy86 @Pabby @Jim Bowen @Bajingo

England, Make a decision this week whether you want to continue :good. Two weeks running i've had one to none picks.

Saturday 
*Japanese fights Friday deadline!!!
Takahiro Ao SC Gamaliel Diaz 
Ryosuke Iwasa SC David De La Mora 
Takashi Miura SC Ryuji Migaki 
 Rafael Marquez SC Cristian Mijares 
 Miguel Vazquez SC Marvin Quintero 
 Mauricio Herrera SC Karim Mayfield 
 Thomas Dulorme SC Luis Carlos Abregu 
Takalani Ndlovu SC Alejandro Lopez 
 Liborio Solis SC Victor Zaleta


----------



## Indigo Pab

Hmmm, I _wonder_ who will be interested in picking a fight involving a certain Cristian Mijares?:think

I'll try to get the picks out before I leave tomorrow morning, quite a few decent ones on this week.


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> Hmmm, I _wonder_ who will be interested in picking a fight involving a certain Cristian Mijares?:think
> 
> I'll try to get the picks out before I leave tomorrow morning, quite a few decent ones on this week.


O Captain! My Captain!


----------



## 084

:yikes

Rafael Marquez vs Christian Mijares this weekend............. @Pabby


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Rooq @wrimc @Noonaldinho @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos

picks sent


----------



## Bajingo

Mandanda said:


> @Bryn @LP @Markyboy86 @Pabby @Jim Bowen @Bajingo
> 
> England, Make a decision this week whether you want to continue :good. Two weeks running i've had one to none picks.


No sign of Jim, I'm really not able to commit every week so I guess there's your answer. Sorry but it looks like I've killed 2 teams :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Wiirdo - Takahiro Ao SC Gamaliel Diaz 
@Danny - Ryosuke Iwasa SC David De La Mora 
@LancsTerrible / @ImElvis - Takashi Miura SC Ryuji Migaki 
Mahself - Rafael Marquez vs Cristian Mijares 
@Teeto - Miguel Vazquez SC Marvin Quintero 
@Lunny - Mauricio Herrera SC Karim Mayfield 
@LHL - Thomas Dulorme SC Luis Carlos Abregu 
@Vano-irons - Takalani Ndlovu SC Alejandro Lopez 
@Sportofkings - Liborio Solis SC Victor Zaleta



LP said:


> :yikes
> 
> Rafael Marquez vs Christian Mijares this weekend............. @Pabby


Yeah man, shit is going to get _real_. I know I'm(with a lot of bias) picking.:yep


----------



## Mandanda

Bajingo said:


> No sign of Jim, I'm really not able to commit every week so I guess there's your answer. Sorry but it looks like I've killed 2 teams :lol:


:lol::good And to think it all started so well for England, yet again they fall apart in disarray. I'll leave it this week..

If no picks, then i will fold the team.


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Solis decision


----------



## Mandanda

Time to say Goodbye to England.


----------



## 084

Survival of the fittest this


----------



## Mandanda

LP said:


> Survival of the fittest this


That's right Arg! :deal. It's about who wants this more..


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> That's right Arg! :deal. It's about who wants this more..


Arg :lol::lol:


----------



## Lunny

Woah Nelly I was defo supposed to do something on this today..........no-one's given me no picks to send in though.......


----------



## 084

Lunny said:


> Woah Nelly I was defo supposed to do something on this today..........no-one's given me no picks to send in though.......


:yep


----------



## Lunny

LP said:


> :yep


I'd just like to apologise to Team Ireland for forgetting this.

Also I should have clarified what I was supposed to do before agreeing to it.

I'm still uncertain whether we're cool or not for tonight.

All I know is that I sent my pick to @Pabby on time.


----------



## 084

Lunny said:


> I'd just like to apologise to Team Ireland for forgetting this.
> 
> Also I should have clarified what I was supposed to do before agreeing to it.
> 
> I'm still uncertain whether we're cool or not for tonight.
> 
> All I know is that I sent my pick to @Pabby on time.


I'm cool if the fights are all in America and aint started yet, which i'm pretty sure they aint :good


----------



## Scotty

LP said:


> I'm cool if the fights are all in America and aint started yet, which i'm pretty sure they aint :good


Mexico are scholars. (If it was Scotland you'd have told them to Fuck Off right?)


----------



## Lunny

For this act of kindness we will send you some shoes.


----------



## 084

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Mexico are scholars. (If it was Scotland you'd have told them to Fuck Off right?)


haha without doubt the scummy lil cunts (no offence to you )



Lunny said:


> For this act of kindness we will send you some shoes.


you dont have to do that :grouphug


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm not sure what's happening here, but thanks to LP nonetheless.

This is what happens when Pab hands responsibility to others for any length of time(except Danny, who's actually pretty impressive at this). You guys just won't let me do anything without causing some commotion here.:-(


----------



## 084

get your picks in quick then @Pabby @Lunny @Danny


----------



## Bryn

Tram Wales are opposed to any late picks.


----------



## Wallet

Bryn said:


> Tram Wales are opposed to any late picks.


----------



## Lunny

LP said:


> get your picks in quick then @Pabby @Lunny @Danny


Sent em in hours ago


Bryn said:


> Tram Wales are opposed to any late picks.


Team Ireland are opposed to the idea of Team Wales existing.


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn @Pabby @Markyboy86 @LP

Friday
Roberto Santos SC Marcos Nader 
 Angky Angkota SC Yonfrez Parejo *Thursday Deadline*

Saturday (Japanese Bouts to be in by 11am on Saturday please!)
Lucian Bute SC Denis Grachev 
Renan St Juste SC Allan Green 
Sebastien Gauthier SC Rodrigo Guerrero
Shinsuke Yamanaka SC Tomas Rojas 
Toshiyuki Igarashi SC Nestor Daniel Narvaes 
Shinya Iwabuchi SC Shinya Nagase 

Prizefighter The Light Middleweights: Who Wins?!. Team Challenge (20pts to teams that pick correct winner) And How Many KO's on the night?! (10 point bonus).

McEwan
Carslaw
Larry Ekundayo 
Carruthers 
Toms
Mansouri
Vaughan 
Valentine


----------



## Lunny

We should do a KO challenge where you get 5 points per KO in prizefighter but like Bruce's Price is Right you get no points if your estimation is just 1 KO over.


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader clear space
@Mr.Gilfoid @wrimc @Noonaldinho @Rooq @dkos

picks sent


----------



## Mandanda

Lunny said:


> We should do a KO challenge where you get 5 points per KO in prizefighter but like Bruce's Price is Right you get no points if your estimation is just 1 KO over.


I like that :good. Will go with this :deal.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Was getting utterly fucked for the duration of yesterday, apologies for my lateness.

@Teeto - Roberto Santos SC Marcos Nader 
@Lunny - Angky Angkota SC Yonfrez Parejo *Thursday Deadline* 
@Danny - Lucian Bute SC Denis Grachev 
@Vano-irons - Renan St Juste SC Allan Green 
Me - Sebastien Gauthier SC Rodrigo Guerrero 
@Wiirdo - Shinsuke Yamanaka SC Tomas Rojas 
@LHL - Toshiyuki Igarashi SC Nestor Daniel Narvaes 
@LancsTerrible / @ImElvis666 / @tony mush / whoever - Shinya Iwabuchi SC Shinya Nagase

Prizefighter picks too people, winner and number of KO's.


----------



## ScouseLeader

LP said:


> @ScouseLeader clear space
> @Mr.Gilfoid @wrimc @Noonaldinho @Rooq @dkos
> 
> picks sent


Sorry lad, I've cleared some space now.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Pending permission from esteemed chairman @Mandanda, we've come to an agreement at Team Ireland HQ that will see @Bajingo replace Wallet.

Sweet. As. A. Cashew.


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Pending permission from esteemed chairman @Mandanda, we've come to an agreement at Team Ireland HQ that will see @Bajingo replace Wallet.
> 
> Sweet. As. A. Cashew.


Wallet isn't even wanted by Ireland. :lol:


----------



## Wallet

How can I be replaced when I was never in the fucking team..? :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Table still not updated from last week? @Mandanda


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> How can I be replaced when I was never in the fucking team..? :lol:


Don't be made because you didn't make the team.


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> Table still not updated from last week? @Mandanda


Ok @Pabby :good.

Yeah Marky won't be done till maybe Saturday. CBA to tally it tonight :lol:..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Don't be made because you didn't make the team.


Pretty much. Soz Wallace, you just weren't putting the necessary work in.

:conf



Mandanda said:


> Ok @Pabby :good.


Sweet, thank you sir.

Baj's debut next week!


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 32)*
*Scotland*:1822pts
*Mexico*:1793pts
*Wales*:1511pts
*All-Ireland*: 1424pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded

This is last weeks table. Mexico haven't been able to sustain the pressure on Scotland like many had hoped. Month and a half to go and @LP will be showing his young charges video's of Carl Froch's late rally against Taylor among many other late comebacks. @Markyboy86 has done extremely well steering his side into a calm control.

Sad to have lost England but it was one spliff to many for them boys. Wales and Ireland continue to battle it out for 3rd place :happy.


----------



## Scotty

Lunny said:


> Don't be made because you didn't make the team.


:yep


----------



## Scotty

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 32)*
> *Scotland*:1822pts
> *Mexico*:1793pts
> *Wales*:1511pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1424pts
> *England*:1259pts
> *Europe*: Folded
> 
> This is last weeks table. Mexico haven't been able to sustain the pressure on Scotland like many had hoped. Month and a half to go and @LP will be showing his young charges video's of Carl Froch's late rally against Taylor among many other late comebacks. @Markyboy86 has done extremely well steering his side into a calm control.
> 
> Sad to have lost England but it was one spliff to many for them boys. Wales and Ireland continue to battle it out for 3rd place :happy.


We are just sitting on their shoulder till the final bend as per LPs instructions


----------



## Holmes

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 32)*
> *Scotland*:1822pts
> *Mexico*:1793pts
> *Wales*:1511pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1424pts
> *England*:1259pts
> *Europe*: Folded
> 
> This is last weeks table. Mexico haven't been able to sustain the pressure on Scotland like many had hoped. Month and a half to go and @LP will be showing his young charges video's of Carl Froch's late rally against Taylor among many other late comebacks. @Markyboy86 has done extremely well steering his side into a calm control.
> 
> Sad to have lost England but it was one spliff to many for them boys. Wales and Ireland continue to battle it out for 3rd place :happy.


With captains like Jim and a Vice Captain as inept and red-eyed as me it was a matter of time. Credit to our lads (who dissapeared and failed to respond to a few pms) for taking part and thank you for running the comp for so long mate. I look forward to next seasons tourny but a smaller group of regulars is better than a 2 forum team who seem to have gone back over the darkside.

Hope all is well in Mandanda land. Good luck to remaining teams too. Stay classy folks.


----------



## Mandanda

Cheers Nip :good, I'm good mate!. 

Lads i will post fixtures up tomorrow as well as tally the scores. Thanks..


----------



## Mandanda

Daud Cino Yordan SC Choi Tseveenpurev *11am Deadline!!!* 
Chris John SC Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo *11am Deadline!!!*
John Donnelly SC Paul Butler 
Yoshitaka Kato SC Shoji Kawase  11am Deadline!!!
Chris Male SC Josh Warrington 

Saturday
Abner Mares SC Anselmo Moreno 
Vanes Martirosyan SC Erislandy Lara 
Miguel Angel Garcia SC Jonathan Victor Barros 
Humberto Soto SC Jose Lopez 

Team Challenge: How many minutes will Enzo's chin hold out?. Only minutes no seconds. Example: 14 mins. = 14 points. So a point per minute and this counts if Enzo wins. 36 Mins = 36 Points :lol:.

Sorry for all the Friday fixtures lads, but it's a really good day of action!.
@Bryn @Pabby @Markyboy86 @LP


----------



## Lunny

:lol: It'll take a brave man to bet on over 4 minutes.


----------



## Indigo Pab

:lol: Innovative challenge, I like it.
@Bajingo - Daud Cino Yordan SC Choi Tseveenpurev (Yo' debut sucka) 
@Vano-irons - Chris John SC Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo 
@Sportofkings - John Donnelly SC Paul Butler 
@LHL - Yoshitaka Kato SC Shoji Kawase 
@Danny - Chris Male SC Josh Warrington 
@Wiirdo - Abner Mares SC Anselmo Moreno 
@Teeto - Vanes Martirosyan SC Erislandy Lara 
Me - Miguel Angel Garcia SC Jonathan Victor Barros 
@Lunny - Humberto Soto SC Jose Lopez

Plus let me know how many minutes you think Enzo will last lads.

Gonna have to offload another inactive member or two soon, namely Tony and Elvis. Scouting shall commence soon(I've already got an eye on you, Mand :blood).


----------



## Roe

Mandanda said:


> Team Challenge: How many minutes will Enzo's chin hold out? Only minutes no seconds. Example: 14 mins. = 14 points. So a point per minute and this counts if Enzo wins. 36 Mins = 36 Points :lol:.


:rofl


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> :lol: Innovative challenge, I like it.
> @Bajingo - Daud Cino Yordan SC Choi Tseveenpurev (Yo' debut sucka)
> @Vano-irons - Chris John SC Chonlatarn Piriyapinyo
> @Sportofkings - John Donnelly SC Paul Butler
> @LHL - Yoshitaka Kato SC Shoji Kawase
> @Danny - Chris Male SC Josh Warrington
> @Wiirdo - Abner Mares SC Anselmo Moreno
> @Teeto - Vanes Martirosyan SC Erislandy Lara
> Me - Miguel Angel Garcia SC Jonathan Victor Barros
> @Lunny - Humberto Soto SC Jose Lopez
> 
> Plus let me know how many minutes you think Enzo will last lads.
> 
> Gonna have to offload another inactive member or two soon, namely Tony and Elvis. Scouting shall commence soon(I've already got an eye on you, Mand :blood).


4 minutes


----------



## 084

bit late notice for friday fights,is the 11am deadline for friday morning yes


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @Rooq @dkos @nonnaldinho @wrimc

pickssent


----------



## Teeto

Lara by stoppage


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Vano-irons spurt some prediction knowledge on me, babe.

Also, if anyone not affiliated with a team is reading this, give me a shout if you're up for being on Team Ireland. If you're gonna be around at least once a week to send me something like. We'll probably have 2 spots available soon, but I'm shamelessly tapping-up Mand nah'mean?

Regarding that, who takes over this thing next season?


----------



## ScouseLeader

@LP Clear some space my brother!


----------



## Wallet

Pabby said:


> Regarding that, who takes over this thing next season?


I'm willing.

It's up to Mand really.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Wallet said:


> I'm willing.
> 
> It's up to Mand really.


Your robot efficiency would certainly be a suitable replacement.


----------



## 084

ScouseLeader said:


> @LP Clear some space my brother!


shit sorry man

Done :lp


----------



## Mandanda

:lol:

I'm defo stepping down at end of season, loved the banter and played with some rules and it's been a nice start to it. I know whoever takes over can better it and make it even better. It's just tough getting the motivation and remembering to do it, recently with work picking back up it's meant late tables and stuff and that's not fair on you lot.

So @Wallet if you fancy doing it next year it's all yours mate :good, @LP could be another candidate with his constant berating myself like Fergie at end of a lost game :lol:.

I will put pen to paper on contract offers and announce my move on Monday. @Pabby has impressed me with his not so subtle tapping up :lol:. Sign of intent :yep.


----------



## GazOC

LP would be a brave man to take this on after the scandal of ProspectGate a couple of years back!


----------



## Mandanda

GazOC said:


> LP would be a brave man to take this on after the scandal of ProspectGate a couple of years back!


:lol: I can vaguely remember that.


----------



## 084

GazOC said:


> LP would be a brave man to take this on after the scandal of ProspectGate a couple of years back!





Mandanda said:


> :lol: I can vaguely remember that.


ops

i can end up seeing Mand on team Mexico next year


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> ops
> 
> i can end up seeing Mand on team Mexico next year


You've got enough points as it is, buddy. Back off.:twisted

please


----------



## GazOC

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I can vaguely remember that.


TFFP didn't speak to either of us for weeks afterwards. I don't think I helped having that big, silver cup as my avatar though....:hey


----------



## Mandanda

GazOC said:


> TFFP didn't speak to either of us for weeks afterwards. I don't think I helped having that big, silver cup as my avatar though....:hey


:rofl I can remember that now. T took it bad :rofl.


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 34)*
*Scotland*:1910pts
*Mexico*:1862pts
*Wales*:1576pts
*All-Ireland*: 1469pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Mandanda

Friday

Andrzej Fonfara SC Tommy Karpency 
Omar Henry SC Juan Ubaldo Cabrera 
Stuart Hall SC Josh Wale 
Vincenzo Rossitto SC Ivica Bacurin 

Saturday
Carl Froch SC Yusaf Mack
Tony Bellew SC Roberto Feliciano Bolonti 
 Brian Viloria SC Hernan Marquez 
Adrien Broner SC Antonio DeMarco 
Seth Mitchell SC Johnathon Banks 
 Roman Gonzalez SC Juan Francisco Estrada 

Players can pick two fights maximum, So some may warm the bench this week.

Team with most points won, win extra 15 points. 
@LP @Bryn @Markyboy86 @Pabby


----------



## 084

@Mr.Gilfoid @Noonaldinho @ScouseLeader @dkos @wrimc @Rooq

Picks sent


----------



## Noonaldinho

LP said:


> @Mr.Gilfoid @Noonaldinho @ScouseLeader @dkos @wrimc @Rooq
> 
> Picks sent


Reply sent


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Danny - Andrzej Fonfara SC Tommy Karpency & Omar Henry SC Juan Ubaldo Cabrera 
@Bajingo- Stuart Hall SC Josh Wale & Vincenzo Rossitto SC Ivica Bacurin 
@Vano-irons - Carl Froch SC Yusaf Mack & Tony Bellew SC Roberto Feliciano Bolonti 
Me - Brian Viloria SC Hernan Marquez & Roman Gonzalez SC Juan Francisco Estrada 
@Lunny - Adrien Broner SC Antonio DeMarco *JAB & BARK BABY* & Seth Mitchell SC Johnathon Banks


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Bajingo @Lunny @Vano-irons

Just reminding you dudes. Splurt some prediction knowledge on me.


----------



## Lunny

Pabby said:


> @Bajingo @Lunny @Vano-irons
> 
> Just reminding you dudes. Splurt some prediction knowledge on me.


Will do tonight broner


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Will do tonight broner


No bodder.

:broner

Thank you Vano by the way xoxo, just waitin' on Baj now. Feels wonderful to have a week where I might actually get all fights picked.


----------



## Bajingo

3-0 so far, and a perfect 27 points. No blueprint.


----------



## Mandanda

Gonna update scores, sorry for late fixtures been busy..

Saturday
Scott Quigg SC Rendall Munroe 
Gary Buckland SC Stephen Foster 
 Ricky Hatton SC Vyacheslav Senchenko 
Sergey Rabchenko SC Cedric Vitu 
Robert Guerrero SC Andre Berto 
Keith Thurman SC Carlos Quintana 
Tavoris Cloud SC Karo Murat 
Nihito Arakawa SC Daniel Estrada 
Carlos Cuadras SC Fernando Lumacad


----------



## Bryn

Good fixtures this week.


----------



## Mandanda

:good Agreed @Bryn.


----------



## Danny

Mandanda said:


> Gonna update scores, sorry for late fixtures been busy..
> 
> Saturday
> Scott Quigg SC Rendall Munroe
> Gary Buckland SC Stephen Foster
> Ricky Hatton SC Vyacheslav Senchenko
> Sergey Rabchenko SC Cedric Vitu
> Robert Guerrero SC Andre Berto
> Keith Thurman SC Carlos Quintana
> Tavoris Cloud SC Karo Murat
> Nihito Arakawa SC Daniel Estrada
> Carlos Cuadras SC Fernando Lumacad


 @Pabby.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I hath returned, apologies for the lateness.
@Bajingo - Scott Quigg vs Rendall Munroe 
Me - Gary Buckland vs Stephen Foster 
@Lunny - Ricky Hatton vs Vyacheslav Senchenko 
@Vano-irons - Sergey Rabchenko vs Cedric Vitu 
@LHL - Robert Guerrero vs Andre Berto 
@Danny - Keith Thurman vs Carlos Quintana 
@Teeto - Tavoris Cloud vs Karo Murat 
@Sportofkings - Nihito Arakawa vs Daniel Estrada 
@Wiirdo - Carlos Cuadras vs Fernando Lumacad


----------



## Mandanda

Sorry lads didn't tag thanks Danny. @LP @Markyboy86 fixtures are out so have a gander.


----------



## Teeto

@Pabby

Cloud by stoppage


----------



## 084

Cheers @Mandanda
@ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Rooq @Noonaldinho @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn @LP @Markyboy86 @Pabby

Friday
Denton Vassell SC Ronnie Heffron 

Saturday
 Paul Spadafora SC Solomon Egberime 
 Austin Trout SC Miguel Cotto 
Lance Sheehan SC Tony Pace 
Tyson Fury SC Kevin Johnson 
Chris Eubank Jr SC Matt Hainy 
John O'Donnell SC Stephen Haughian 
Daiki Kaneko SC Ryota Kajiki 
Leonard Bundu SC Ismael El Massoudi


----------



## Markyboy86

@Mandanda table to be updated for last 2 weeks mate?


----------



## Mandanda

Being done....


----------



## Markyboy86

No worries buddy, the end of the year is the end of the season right?


----------



## Mandanda

Markyboy86 said:


> No worries buddy, the end of the year is the end of the season right?


Yep December 22nd mate :good.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny - Denton Vassell SC Ronnie Heffron 
@Teeto - Paul Spadafora SC Solomon Egberime 
@Danny - Austin Trout SC Miguel Cotto 
@Bajingo - Lance Sheehan SC Tony Pace 
@LHL - Tyson Fury SC Kevin Johnson 
@Wiirdo - Chris Eubank Jr SC Matt Hainy 
@Vano-irons - John O'Donnell SC Stephen Haughian 
@Sportofkings - Daiki Kaneko SC Ryota Kajiki 
Me - Leonard Bundu SC Ismael El Massoudi


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 36)*
*Scotland*:1994pts
*Mexico*:1955pts
*Wales*:1639pts
*All-Ireland*: 1550pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Mandanda

4 Matchdays Left of the first ever Nations Cup. 

Mexico doing there upmost to cut the gap but they really have to pull something out the bag now. Scotland's lead is still handy but if Mexico can strike Maximum points on a majority of bouts they maybe just maybe will nick it at the death but Scotland will look to remain efficent and see it out.


----------



## 084

i demand a re-count.................if we dont win


----------



## Bryn

Wales for a last minute surge to take the cup. It's the kinda stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## 084

@Mr.Gilfoid @ScouseLeader @Rooq @dkos @Noonaldinho @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## Mandanda

@Pabby @Markyboy86 @LP @Bryn

Eubank jr vs Pryce now. I suspect most will still opt for Eubank Jr but thought i'd let you know.


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Vano-irons just hassling you, you know wudiiiiideeeeeeeez.


----------



## Mandanda

Posters can pick 2 fights each, team with most points wins 20pt bonus. Will tally scores from last week up later. Good luck :good @Bryn @LP @Markyboy86 (send picks on here makes it easier for me :good) @Pabby.
Friday
Kieran Farrell	SC	Anthony Crolla

Saturday
Brian Magee	SC	Mikkel Kessler

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=140456&cat=boxerJuan Jose Montes	SC	Sonny Boy Jaro
Damian Jonak	SC	Jackson Osei Bonsu
Kris Agyei-Dua	SC	Nathan Graham
Erick Ochieng	SC	Max Maxwell
John Ryder	SC	Eamonn O'Kane 
Wadi Camacho	SC	Toks Owoh
James DeGale	SC	Fulgencio Zuniga
Samir Mouneimne	SC	David Savage
Luis Ramos Jr	SC	Ricardo Williams Jr
Manny Pacquiao	SC	Juan Manuel Marquez
Javier Fortuna	SC	Patrick Hyland 
Miguel Vazquez	SC	Mercito Gesta


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Lunny - Kieran Farrell	vs Anthony Crolla & Brian Magee vs Mikkel Kessler @Teeto - Juan Jose Montes vs Sonny Boy Jaro & Damian Jonak vs Jackson Osei Bonsu
Me - Kris Agyei-Dua vs Nathan Graham & Erick Ochieng vs Max Maxwell @Vano-irons - John Ryder vs Eamonn O'Kane & Wadi Camacho vs Toks Owoh @Bajingo - James DeGale vs Fulgencio Zuniga & Samir Mouneimne	vs David Savage @Danny - Luis Ramos Jr vs Ricardo Williams Jr & Manny Pacquiao vs Juan Manuel Marquez @LHL - Javier Fortuna vs Patrick Hyland & Miguel Vazquez vs Mercito Gesta


----------



## Teeto

I'll get at you tomorrow @Pabby

My swag remains unrivalled


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> I'll get at you tomorrow @Pabby
> 
> My swag remains unrivalled


No bother bruh, I'm gonna get so intoxicated tomorrow that I won't even be fussed if you don't get back to me.

Unless I get up Thursday really hungover, in which case I will be FURIOUS with you.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> No bother bruh, I'm gonna get so intoxicated tomorrow that I won't even be fussed if you don't get back to me.
> 
> Unless I get up Thursday really hungover, in which case I will be FURIOUS with you.


stop cock teasing me

no ****


----------



## Indigo Pab

Teeto said:


> stop cock teasing me
> 
> no ****


Just take my sword.


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> Just take my sword.


take ten


----------



## 084

@Mr.Gilfoid @ScouseLeader @Rooq @Noonaldinho @dkos

picks sent

2 picks each


----------



## Indigo Pab

@Teeto - Juan Jose Montes vs Sonny Boy Jaro & Damian Jonak vs Jackson Osei Bonsu 
@Bajingo - James DeGale vs Fulgencio Zuniga & Samir Mouneimne	vs David Savage

YESSIR


----------



## Teeto

Pabby said:


> @Teeto - Juan Jose Montes vs Sonny Boy Jaro & Damian Jonak vs Jackson Osei Bonsu
> @Bajingo - James DeGale vs Fulgencio Zuniga & Samir Mouneimne	vs David Savage
> 
> YESSIR


Montes by stoppage

Jonak by stoppage


----------



## Lunny

Teeto said:


> Montes by stoppage
> 
> Jonak by stoppage


Go hard or go home.


----------



## Teeto

Lunny said:


> Go hard or go home.


that's the ultimatum I give my dick every time I'm on a night out


----------



## Mandanda

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 38)*
*Mexico*:2085pts
*Scotland*:2081pts
*Wales*:1741pts
*All-Ireland*: 1677pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded

Scotland in last two matchdays have only managed 7 9pointers compared to Mexico's 11!. This is going to the wire i'm shocked i nearly had the medals ready to be ingraved. Mexico drew in the most points challenge with Ireland after sides both amassed 75points. Instead of 20 points each they share the spoils with 10 each in which edges Mexico over line.

I'm waiting on the Montes fight result so there's still points from last week to be added.

2 Matchdays left. The war commences!!.

This week 10 fixtures: 5 to be picked by Ireland's Captain @Pabby and 5 to be picked by Wales Captain @Bryn.

Then the final week i will pick the final bouts of a draining war of a attrition that is the Nations Cup.


----------



## Lunny

Mandanda said:


> *Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 38)*
> *Mexico*:2085pts
> *Scotland*:2081pts
> *Wales*:1741pts
> *All-Ireland*: 1677pts
> *England*:1259pts
> *Europe*: Folded
> 
> Scotland in last two matchdays have only managed 7 9pointers compared to Mexico's 11!. This is going to the wire i'm shocked i nearly had the medals ready to be ingraved. Mexico drew in the most points challenge with Ireland after sides both amassed 75points. Instead of 20 points each they share the spoils with 10 each in which edges Mexico over line.
> 
> I'm waiting on the Montes fight result so there's still points from last week to be added.
> 
> 2 Matchdays left. The war commences!!.
> 
> This week 10 fixtures: 5 to be picked by Ireland's Captain @Pabby and 5 to be picked by Wales Captain @Bryn.
> 
> Then the final week i will pick the final bouts of a draining war of a attrition that is the Nations Cup.


:rofl:rofl:rofl SCOTLAND ARE GONNA CHOKE!

Justice.


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP's mind-games have paid off!:stonk Scotland feeling the pace.


----------



## Wallet

Unbelievable Mand.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: It was only saturday Marky and me were talking about the public holiday Scotland were about to enjoy.


----------



## Markyboy86

Just making it interesting for y'all teams that were out the running before we even got to the summer holidays, aint nothin to worry about.acman


----------



## Lunny

Markyboy86 said:


> Just making it interesting for y'all teams that were out the running before we even got to the summer holidays, aint nothin to worry about.acman


:tim


----------



## Markyboy86

Lunny said:


> :tim


:merchant


----------



## Lunny

Markyboy86 said:


> :merchant


:uwot


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: LP's silent, he trying the Mancini ''We can't win league, it's over'' tactic from last season but just in a mute version.


----------



## 084

Just seen this. Going to be nervous two weeks ahead but we, team Mexico will not fail :lp :lp :lp


----------



## 084

wheres the picks, leaving it late


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit, my bad everyone. This completely slipped my mind in amongst all this birthday shism. I only need to give 5, yeah?

Lee Haskins vs Stephane Jamoye
Brian Rose vs Sam Webb
Giacobbe Fragomeni vs Silvio Branco
George Groves vs Glen Johnson
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym


----------



## Mandanda

@Markyboy86 @LP @Pabby @Bryn.

Saturday
Giacobbe Fragomeni SC Silvio Branco 
Liam Smith SC Steve O'Meara 
Liam Cameron SC Harry Matthews 
Deontay Wilder SC Kelvin Price 
Lukasz Wawrzyczek SC Ruslan Schelev 
Guillermo Rigondeaux SC Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym 
Tony Conquest SC Neil Dawson 
Lee Haskins vs Stephane Jamoye (Friday)
Brian Rose vs Sam Webb (Friday)
Bob Ajisafe SC Travis Dickinson 
George Groves vs Glen Johnson


----------



## Indigo Pab

Leave it to Bryn to let us down.:-(

still love you though


----------



## Michael

We still taking fights?


----------



## Indigo Pab

Sportofkings said:


> We still taking fights?


:lol: Fuck sake.

Right, no more slackin'.
@Wiirdo - Giacobbe Fragomeni vs Silvio Branco 
@Lunny - Liam Smith vs Steve O'Meara 
@Danny - Liam Cameron vs Harry Matthews 
@Teeto - Deontay Wilder vs Kelvin Price 
Me - Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym 
@Sportofkings - Lee Haskins vs Stephane Jamoye (Friday) 
@Bajingo - Brian Rose vs Sam Webb (Friday) 
@LHL - Bob Ajisafe vs Travis Dickinson 
@Vano-irons - George Groves vs Glen Johnson

@LancsTerrible / @tony mush / @ImElvis666
Tony Conquest vs Neil Dawson 
Lukasz Wawrzyczek vs Ruslan Schelev


----------



## Michael

Pabby said:


> :lol: Fuck sake.
> 
> Right, no more slackin'.
> @Wiirdo - Giacobbe Fragomeni vs Silvio Branco
> @Lunny - Liam Smith vs Steve O'Meara
> @Danny - Liam Cameron vs Harry Matthews
> @Teeto - Deontay Wilder vs Kelvin Price
> Me - Guillermo Rigondeaux vs Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym
> @Sportofkings - Lee Haskins vs Stephane Jamoye (Friday)
> @Bajingo - Brian Rose vs Sam Webb (Friday)
> @LHL - Bob Ajisafe vs Travis Dickinson
> @Vano-irons - George Groves vs Glen Johnson
> 
> @LancsTerrible / @tony mush / @ImElvis666
> Tony Conquest vs Neil Dawson
> Lukasz Wawrzyczek vs Ruslan Schelev


Id thought we'd scraped this whole thing since there's been zero activity over the last few weeks :good

Jamoye decision.


----------



## 084

@ScouseLeader @Rooq @Mr.Gilfoid @dkos @Noonaldinho

picks sent


----------



## 084

@Mandanda

As it's xmas next week can the picks get sent out on Monday


----------



## Mandanda

TBH @LP i see what i can do but i'm working next week as well so if they get sent out after monday then so be it. Not much i can do with regards to fixtures if i'm busy at work. Unless you and Scotland want to pick 6 bouts each.

Up to you lot :good.


----------



## Jim Bowen

Remembered my password, but looks like we havent had a pick in months!


----------



## 084

Mandanda said:


> TBH @LP i see what i can do but i'm working next week as well so if they get sent out after monday then so be it. Not much i can do with regards to fixtures if i'm busy at work. Unless you and Scotland want to pick 6 bouts each.
> 
> Up to you lot :good.


understand mate was just thinking about xmas parties and what not be good to get all picks in for thursday. yea i'll pick 6 and will text mark to get them in early :good


----------



## Bryn

Pabby said:


> Leave it to Bryn to let us down.:-(
> 
> still love you though


What? :huh


----------



## Mandanda

The Rigo fight is off by looks. Will keep fixtures as they are for this week..


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> understand mate was just thinking about xmas parties and what not be good to get all picks in for thursday. yea i'll pick 6 and will text mark to get them in early :good


Go fuck yourself, i will not bow to your pressurising tactics, i will pick the fights whenever i feel like it. Capiche?


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Go fuck yourself, i will not bow to your pressurising tactics, i will pick the fights whenever i feel like it. Capiche?


pressure getting to you bhoy


----------



## Wallet

Jim Bowen said:


> Remembered my password, but looks like we havent had a pick in months!


England. atsch


----------



## Lunny

Jim Bowen said:


> Remembered my password, but looks like we havent had a pick in months!


Team England collapsed under the pressure of @Bajingo's curse.

Forever below Team Ireland.


----------



## Markyboy86

LP said:


> pressure getting to you bhoy


Not at all son, this thread has been slow lately so i delibarately pick Pac by ko to let you back in the race, im nice like that.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Not at all son, this thread has been slow lately so i delibarately pick Pac by ko to let you back in the race, im nice like that.


Shocking pick, suppose you backed it because you wanted the book makers to have a better xmas as well :lol::lol:


----------



## Markyboy86

Tor Hamer vs Vyacheslav Glazkov
Vivian Harris vs Jermain White
Tomasz Adamek vs Steve Cunningham
Diego Oscar Silva vs Julian Evaristo Aristule
Hisashi Amagasa vs Masayuki Wakimoto (friday fight)

Gettin them early for you Mand. :eddie


----------



## Scotty

Do you think you regained the top spot Marky?


----------



## dkos

We need the Tanacao fight for next week's picks :good


----------



## Markyboy86

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Do you think you regained the top spot Marky?


Hard to say, i know we closed the gap to a point on Friday with us having Jamoye but i dont think we done too great last night tbh.


----------



## Lunny

Another 9 points brought in for Team Ireland.

I'm the MVP


----------



## 084

Picks will be in tomorrow


----------



## 084

Picks

Malcolm Tunacao	SC	Christian Esquivel
Hozumi Hasegawa	SC	Arturo Santos Reyes
Raul Garcia	SC	Sammy Gutierrez
Andrey Meryasev	SC	Ruslan Rodivich


----------



## 084

@Rooq @ScouseLeader @Mr.Gilfoid @Noonaldinho @dkos @wrimc

picks sent


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP I only count 4 fights there bruh.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP I only count 4 fights there bruh.


yea man, not many fights this weekend to pick from


----------



## Mandanda

I'm adding two more bouts to this cos both sides playing for all the jewels and two less fights could win the leading side the tournament so will post two bouts.


----------



## Mandanda

Marco Antonio Rubio SC Michel Rosales 
Osumanu Adama SC Derrick Findley


----------



## Lunny

Time for the comeback @Pabby


----------



## Mandanda

Just checked and the Montes fight that wasn't scored the other week was never fought so nothing was lost.

Now here's time for the table going into the final week..
*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 39)*
*Mexico*:2142pts
*Scotland*:2141pts
*Wales*:1783pts
*All-Ireland*: 1728pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Indigo Pab

Final week, people - get back to me.
@Bajingo - Tor Hamer vs Vyacheslav Glazkov 
@Sportofkings - Vivian Harris vs Jermain White 
@Lunny - Tomasz Adamek vs Steve Cunningham 
@LancsTerrible / @ImElvis666 / @tony mush - Diego Oscar Silva vs Julian Evaristo Aristule 
@Wiirdo - Hisashi Amagasa vs Masayuki Wakimoto 
@LHL - Malcolm Tunacao	SC	Christian Esquivel 
@Daddy - Marco Antonio Rubio SC Michel Rosales 
@Me - Osumanu Adama SC Derrick Findley 
@Teeto - Hozumi Hasegawa	SC	Arturo Santos Reyes 
@Vano-irons - Raul Garcia	SC	Sammy Gutierrez 
@LancsTerrible / @ImElvis666 / @tony mush - Andrey Meryasev	SC	Ruslan Rodivich


----------



## Teeto

Hasegawa by stoppage @Pabby


----------



## Michael

@Pabby Harris decision


----------



## Mandanda

Two Nations collide this weekend, winner takes all. 
Mexico vs Scotland.


----------



## Bryn

Let's not forget the race for third spot. Mid table action. :smoke


----------



## Mandanda

:lol:


----------



## Lunny

:eire 

We're going for top spot. BELIEVE

TRUSS

:audley


----------



## Indigo Pab

There's bound to be some kind of heinous conspiracy among the 3 sides placed above us that will be exposed. And when it is...............

:eire


----------



## Mandanda

Time for me to tally up the results and announce the winner of the Inaugural CHB Nations Cup. 

The announcement delayed as there's still one more fight and were waiting on results..


----------



## Wallet

Oh, you tease.


----------



## Indigo Pab

It's been emotional, guys.


----------



## GazOC

Has team Wales thrown in the towel? Ive had no picks to make for 2 weeks.

Or have I just been dropped?


----------



## Mandanda

@Bryn you like to explain to Gaz that he made two picks this week. Or did he forget?...


----------



## Indigo Pab

Pabby said:


> There's bound to be some kind of heinous conspiracy among the 3 sides placed above us that will be exposed.





Mandanda said:


> @Bryn you like to explain to Gaz that he made two picks this week. Or did he forget?...


:lucius One down.


----------



## Wallet

Wales. :-(


----------



## GazOC

Mandanda said:


> @Bryn you like to explain to Gaz that he made two picks this week. Or did he forget?...


The Alzheimer's must be kicking in again.


----------



## Bryn

Oh Gaz, you are a silly sausage. 




:staredog


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl


----------



## GazOC

Its not like I wasn't toeing the line on the picks front Mand. Every week i was putting them in. Gutted mate.


----------



## Lunny

Have we won?

Speech @Pabby, SPEECH!


----------



## ScouseLeader

Will Meryasev and Rodivich just fucking fight? I'm getting sick of waiting.


----------



## ScouseLeader

Meryasev won by TKO.

Max points in the last week with fairly obscure fights I'm happy to have done my bit.


----------



## Mandanda

Ladies and Gentleman. The scoring is done and it's time to announce the winners of the 2012 Nations Cup.

Winning by a score of 2198 to 2193 your winners from...

Scotland!!

*Nations Cup Table (After Matchday 40)* *Winners: Scotland*
*Scotland*:2198pts
*Mexico*:2193pts
*Wales*:1804pts
*All-Ireland*: 1770pts
*England*:1259pts
*Europe*: Folded


----------



## Indigo Pab

WHOA NELLY that was close! I WOULD give credit to Scotland, but seeing as they've benefited from copious amounts of cheating and taking advantage of the fact I had gone away and left others in charge to make challenges, I won't.

I'm just happy we've achieved a Champions League spot, we'll build on this. Thanks to @Teeto, @Lunny, @Danny, @Sportofkings, @LHL, @Vano-irons, @Bajingo, and @Wiirdo for their consistency, I hope you dudes are still up for doing this whenever Wallet starts it up again. I'm hoping to replace some of our more inactive teammates too with some good men......*cough* @Mandanda *cough*


----------



## dkos

Did we lose out in the end because we 'forgot' to predict the Hasegawa fight? 

If it was down to that... :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

How do i look?..









Team Ireland :happy.


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> Did we lose out in the end because we 'forgot' to predict the Hasegawa fight?
> 
> If it was down to that... :lol:


:lol: Nah it was actually missing out the Rubio fight completely and also ''Andrey Tor Hamer PTS - Rooq''. A right cock up :lol:..


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> How do i look?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Ireland :happy.


:jmm

Goodbye to Tony Mush!

Credit to you for this whole thing Mand, was pretty innovative. Got a bit hectic what with the move over to this place and all, and I'd imagine it can be a pain in the arse at times as well.:lol: Good thing we have a guy with the robot efficiency of @Wallet or else who knows who could've taken this thing over. I look forward to you being one of _the_ MVP's next season after your successful transition from chairman to player.:ibutt


----------



## Mandanda

Pabby said:


> :jmm
> 
> Goodbye to Tony Mush!
> 
> Credit to you for this whole thing Mand, was pretty innovative. Got a bit hectic what with the move over to this place and all, and I'd imagine it can be a pain in the arse at times as well.:lol: Good thing we have a guy with the robot efficiency of @Wallet or else who knows who could've taken this thing over. I look forward to you being one of _the_ MVP's next season after your successful transition from chairman to player.:ibutt


:lol: I'll try :good.

Thanks to yourself and all the captains and players, just seen the esb thread and it had over 400 pages before we came over here. Been great banter and all down to you lot. It has been a pain in arse, last 2 months it's been a drag doing the scores but it's been worth it and sure Wallet will come up with some concepts and a way of keeping on top of scores with minimal fuss if he fancies the job.

Well Done Scotland, Somewhere right now Marky and co are celebrating this victory.


----------



## dkos

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Nah it was actually missing out the Rubio fight completely and also ''Andrey Tor Hamer PTS - Rooq''. A right cock up :lol:..


LP messaged me on the day of the Hasegawa fight (after it had taken place) and this was our convo:



LP said:


> dkos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hasegawa tko tonight mate :think
> 
> 
> 
> What mate?
> 
> He fought earlier today, won a UD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOPS, hope mand dont notice
Click to expand...

I knew after that it wasn't likely we were winning the tournament :lol:

I'm still putting my name down for the MVP award, though :yep

And thanks for running this whole thing; I've tried (and failed) to do something similar in the past, so I know what it's like doing it! :thumbsup


----------



## Lunny

Congratulations to Scotland.....I 'spose.....

Thanks to @Mandanda, been some hilarious times in the Nations Cup. Just the other night me and Pabby were laughing our heads off reading back through that time he left me and Teeto in charge and we made the fucking challenge :rofl.

Thanks for keeping it all updated and shiz. Proud that we've come 4th in the table but 1st in Events. Team Ireland is a unit and shall continue to go from strength to strength in the new year.

:eire


----------



## Lunny

Mexico pushed them right to the end but when it came down to it they just didn't have the shoes.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I'll try :good.
> 
> Thanks to yourself and all the captains and players, just seen the esb thread and it had over 400 pages before we came over here. Been great banter and all down to you lot. It has been a pain in arse, last 2 months it's been a drag doing the scores but it's been worth it and sure Wallet will come up with some concepts and a way of keeping on top of scores with minimal fuss if he fancies the job.
> 
> Well Done Scotland, Somewhere right now Marky and co are celebrating this victory.


:lol: I think half of the other thread was like 3/4 of us from Team Ireland just taking the piss. Was good though, hopefully we can get that sort of activity back at some point. And of course maybe we can win it this time rather than talking as if we had it wrapped up and finishing like 400 points behind.:lol:



dkos said:


> LP messaged me on the day of the Hasegawa fight (after it had taken place) and this was our convo:
> 
> I knew after that it wasn't likely we were winning the tournament :lol:


:lol: LP is the man.

Further proof of how deceitful _some_ captains have been, but the man nonetheless.


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> LP messaged me on the day of the Hasegawa fight (after it had taken place) and this was our convo:
> 
> I knew after that it wasn't likely we were winning the tournament :lol:
> 
> I'm still putting my name down for the MVP award, though :yep
> 
> And thanks for running this whole thing; I've tried (and failed) to do something similar in the past, so I know what it's like doing it! :thumbsup


:lol: LP been exposed there, I didn't even notice!. Thanks Kos :good.



Lunny said:


> Congratulations to Scotland.....I 'spose.....
> 
> Thanks to @Mandanda, been some hilarious times in the Nations Cup. Just the other night me and Pabby were laughing our heads off reading back through that time he left me and Teeto in charge and we made the fucking challenge :rofl.
> 
> Thanks for keeping it all updated and shiz. Proud that we've come 4th in the table but 1st in Events. Team Ireland is a unit and shall continue to go from strength to strength in the new year.
> 
> :eire


 Thanks Lunny :good.



Pabby said:


> :lol: I think half of the other thread was like 3/4 of us from Team Ireland just taking the piss. Was good though, hopefully we can get that sort of activity back at some point. And of course maybe we can win it this time rather than talking as if we had it wrapped up and finishing like 400 points behind.:lol:
> 
> :lol: LP is the man.
> 
> Further proof of how deceitful _some_ captains have been, but the man nonetheless.


:lol: LP the Eddie Guerrero of Nations Cup. I think Baj deserves a massive shoutout he saved me a lot of counting in the end :lol:. Thanks mate :good :lol:.


----------



## Lunny




----------



## Scotty

Well done Team Scotland:clap:


----------



## Wallet

The King is dead. Long live the King.


----------



## 084

Bullshit.. 

Recount


----------



## 084

Not going to lie, this is worse than just being made redundant. Where was this Rubio pick


----------



## Bryn

Thanks @Mandanda for a great competition, always ruled with an iron fist.

Congratulations to Team Scotland on an impressive win, fighting off Mexico right to the finish line. Well deserved.

Thanks to Team Ireland, Scotland, Mexico and the now defunct England and Europe for the top banter over here as well as on ESB.

Lastly, thanks to everyone on Team Wales for sending me your picks, appreciate it can be a pain in the arse, but it's all worth it in the end as we have managed to brutally dispatch Team Ireland.

:good @SimonTemplar
@Roe @Flea Man @Grant @GazOC
@JOSEY WALES @WelshDevilRob @Boxed Ears @Marvelous Marv @chatty


----------



## Markyboy86

I am celebrating with a cerveza by the pool right now in Tenerife, thought we had lost it when I was talking to LP on Saturday night and he said they had Hasegawa on points, he neglected to mention that he had picked it after the fight was done though... Round ye Laurence ya walloper! :good

Big thanks to Mand on running this comp, it's been very enjoyable and you've done a great job running it. Hope all you boys have a great Christmas, in my celebrations today I will no doubt embarrass myself as I get drunker and drunker and try (most likely fail miserably) to fire into the 3 blonde Swedish looking females that are currently sitting across from me, I will no doubt use my position as captain of the current Nations Cup Champions as a chat up line.


1-0 baby, There is no blueprint.


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> I am celebrating with a cerveza by the pool right now in Tenerife, thought we had lost it when I was talking to LP on Saturday night and he said they had Hasegawa on points, he neglected to mention that he had picked it after the fight was done though... Round ye Laurence ya walloper! :good
> 
> Big thanks to Mand on running this comp, it's been very enjoyable and you've done a great job running it. Hope all you boys have a great Christmas, in my celebrations today I will no doubt embarrass myself as I get drunker and drunker and try (most likely fail miserably) to fire into the 3 blonde Swedish looking females that are currently sitting across from me, I will no doubt use my position as captain of the current Nations Cup Champions as a chat up line.
> 
> 1-0 baby, There is no blueprint.


Mark, your escapades last Christmas were the stuff of legends. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab

I'm still violently ill as a consequence of whatever happened on Saturday night. All I'm doing now is devising tactics* man, you'll all feel the wrath of this soon.

* And steadily filling my chunder-bucket I have here.


----------



## Markyboy86

Bryn said:


> Mark, your escapades last Christmas were the stuff of legends. :lol:


:lol

The 3 Swedish looking sorts have disappeared momentarily but have left there towels so will no doubt be back soon. There's a 40ish year old French bird on the next sun bed with probably the biggest tits I have ever seen, pity there nearly touching her ankles though :lol


----------



## Bryn

Markyboy86 said:


> :lol
> 
> The 3 Swedish looking sorts have disappeared momentarily but have left there towels so will no doubt be back soon. There's a 40ish year old French bird on the next sun bed with probably the biggest tits I have ever seen, pity there nearly touching her ankles though :lol


Pop into the Choi to give us regular progress updates. :hey


----------



## Markyboy86

Just been informed that BBC Scotland have awarded Team Scotland with Scotland sports personality "Team of the year". They will be flying out Dougie Donnelly and Hazel Irvine to Tenerife where I will partake in a live video link back to The Hilton Hotel in Glasgow and broadcast live on BBC2 Scotland on Thursday night at 9pm. A truelly proud and momentous moment. without all of you this wouldn't have been possible. I thank you all.


----------



## Mandanda

:lol: Cheers Fella's. 

Looking forward to getting stuck into next years one as a player.


----------



## 084

Markyboy86 said:


> Just been informed that BBC Scotland have awarded Team Scotland with Scotland sports personality "Team of the year". They will be flying out Dougie Donnelly and Hazel Irvine to Tenerife where I will partake in a live video link back to The Hilton Hotel in Glasgow and broadcast live on BBC2 Scotland on Thursday night at 9pm. A truelly proud and momentous moment. without all of you this wouldn't have been possible. I thank you all.


Would hardly boast about that.


----------



## Lunny

We've got Mandanda, we've got Mandanda, We've got Mandaaaanda



LP said:


> Would hardly boast about that.


Where are your shoes? Where are your shooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeesssssssss? You poor little Mexican, where are your shoes?


----------



## Markyboy86

@LP being a little whiny ****** on Twitter, throwing up all these conspiracy theories like he's strung up on Crack, accusing Mandanda of favouring us Jocks because he's one of us.

Such a ******* move by Mexicos "esteemed" capitan.


----------



## Lunny

Markyboy86 said:


> @LP being a little whiny ****** on Twitter, throwing up all these conspiracy theories like he's strung up on Crack, accusing Mandanda of favouring us Jocks because he's one of us.
> 
> Such a ******* move by Mexicos "esteemed" capitan.


Pretty sure Mand is Irish.


----------



## Mandanda

:rofl Just seen his tweets. I was nervous and i'm gutted :rofl. The Nations Cup meant so much this year :happy. 

The only conspiracy is who the hell is Andrey Tor Hamer?.


----------



## Markyboy86

He's the Black Russian with a college degree


----------



## Danny

Lunny said:


> Mexico pushed them right to the end but when it came down to it they just didn't have the shoes.


:lol:


----------



## 084

Hahaha. Na to be fait be a class craic over the year. Thanks to everyone invovled, speciallying @Mandanda for keeping it going. Disapointed to lose to a 2 man army but there you go. Been a laugh. Roll on next year.

Thanks to team Mexico. On phone so can't list you all but job well done. Sorry I didn't realise about Rubio pick. Have a great Xmas and new year..

We will be back


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> Pretty sure Mand is Irish.


This. It's pretty blatant really.

Mexico were clearly up to no good also, so while cheaters prospering is an injustice, it's not as bad when they only prosper over another cheating team. We basically won the Nations Cup morally, and the only victory sweeter than a moral one is one by default.


----------



## 084

Lunny said:


> We've got Mandanda, we've got Mandanda, We've got Mandaaaanda
> 
> Where are your shoes? Where are your shooooooooooooooooeeeeeeeeesssssssss? You poor little Mexican, where are your shoes?


:lol::lol:



Mandanda said:


> :rofl Just seen his tweets. I was nervous and i'm gutted :rofl. The Nations Cup meant so much this year :happy.
> 
> The only conspiracy is who the hell is Andrey Tor Hamer?.


::--(



Danny said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## ScouseLeader

We should have won but there's no shame in just missing out, well done boyos.


----------



## Markyboy86

Been on it all day. As my boy Bleu would say: "I'm chilling and winning" WAR SCOTLAND!! I'm carrying Ricky Burns belt out in Vegas against Broner such has my stature risen these last few days @Lunny you mad that a feather fisted heroin addled jock is gonna knock out your hero with a jab, you mad bro?


----------



## Lunny

Markyboy86 said:


> Been on it all day. As my boy Bleu would say: "I'm chilling and winning" WAR SCOTLAND!! I'm carrying Ricky Burns belt out in Vegas against Broner such has my stature risen these last few days @Lunny you mad that a feather fisted heroin addled jock is gonna knock out your hero with a jab, you mad bro?


:lol: Shieeeeeeet, not gonna happen as Burns is too busy eyeing up Derry Matthews and Filipino peasants to worry about Broner. When/if that fight happens @Pabby better make the fucking challenge.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Indigo Pab

Lunny said:


> :lol: Shieeeeeeet, not gonna happen as Burns is too busy eyeing up Derry Matthews and Filipino peasants to worry about Broner. When/if that fight happens @Pabby better make the fucking challenge.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Lad I am most disappointed that you would even question whether or not I would make a challenge when G-Brones is involved. Brush it.

Merry Pabmas people, the new season is drawing ever closer.


----------



## Lunny

Need to recruit teams and shit for the new season (also known as Ireland's Season).
@Wallet

wallet

@Wallet


----------



## Wallet

Lunny said:


> Need to recruit teams and shit for the new season (also known as Ireland's Season).
> @Wallet
> 
> wallet
> 
> @Wallet


All in good time, Lunny.

No point starting the season with shit fixtures. I'll get things going in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lunny

Wallet said:


> All in good time, Lunny.
> 
> No point starting the season with shit fixtures. I'll get things going in the next couple of weeks.


 @Wallet

Remember to make a @Pabby challenging clause in the rules.


----------



## Indigo Pab

Oh yeah, Ireland's squad kinda needs updating yah'know?

Pabbers
Teeto 
ImElvis666
Vano
Wiirdo
Mandanda
Danny
Lunny 
SOK
LHL 
LancsTerrible
Bajingo

Subject to change tbg, finna be looking for another member or two.

Fuck a challenge.


----------

